# What are you eating right now?



## farm

With people here all over the world I though it would be neat to see what you are eating right now.

I'm eating Salmon cakes with a glass of milk.


----------



## shazamataz

I just finished a coffee and some caramel chocolate and may regret it soon as have had a dodgy gut today


----------



## Peaches

You are eating that at 10:30 at night Farmie????  Oy!! (my new overused phrase dern it!!!).  I'm eating nothing - as it would go straight to my arse at this time of night!!


----------



## shazamataz

I am now eating a banana and it is decidedly average 

I must stop drinking coffee. I hardly ever have it tho I like it and now I know why. I feel like I could jump outta my skin!!!! And it was only instant!!!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Diet Pepsi...not eating.


----------



## farm

Yeah I tend to eat kinda late, but I'm up to freaking 2:00am !


----------



## Mountaingem

A big ol' piece of lemon meringue pie, darn those Marie Callender $6.99 pie sales!


----------



## shazamataz

I'm about to try poached eggs on toast. A bit nervous since my insides haven't been too happy the past couple of days  But I am weak with the hunger!!!


----------



## Mazen

I've just finished a breakfast of scrambled eggs, toast, yoghurt, a banana, and a Twix (I know I shouldn't eat the last one but I really love Twix ))


----------



## shazamataz

Ah Mazen, your body will never notice the Twix mixed up with all that good stuff


----------



## lilninja

i just had two waffles and a side of pills.  lol


----------



## forum contributor

Bagel and cheese (I eat 3/day lol)


----------



## Nytefyre

Chick Fil A sandwich and a coke! Oh yeah, and a smile


----------



## Ashley

Gingerale and a Cadbury bar with toffee


----------



## farm

Nytefyre said:
			
		

> Chick Fil A sandwich and a coke! Oh yeah, and a smile


LOL, that's great!

I had a steak, egg, and cheese biscuit.  And I dipped it in gravy.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Sausage McMuffin....Coffee lots of sugar and cream....diet coke....Breakfast of champions! Well, fat champions, who can't sleep at night.


----------



## Jennjenn

Chobani Greek Yogurt


----------



## CrohnsHobo

String Cheese and Water.


----------



## farm

Baked Lay's chips (Southwestern Ranch) and a Cheerwine!


----------



## imisspopcorn

What is Cheerwine?


----------



## farm

http://www.itsasoftdrink.com/#/beach


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Plain yogurt with honey.


----------



## Swift

Homemade Cheese and Marmite bread (2 slices) - toasted with butter and a glass of Elderflower and white grape juice. MMMMmmmmm........


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Carne Asada Burrito


----------



## Jennjenn

Tomato soup


----------



## forum contributor

Nytefyre said:
			
		

> Chick Fil A sandwich and a coke! Oh yeah, and a smile


That's right, Nytefyre - Coke AND a smile!!


----------



## my.december

I just had a plain noodle soup... or the broth at least. Boring, but when you get sent home from work for puking, you gotta take it easy.


----------



## kenny

well its dinnertime for me and I am alone tonight so Its a Steak, baked potato and wax beans! 

I should be putting this in the "I swear I will never eat again" thread but I could not help myself. I did fish three nights in a row for dinner already


----------



## shazamataz

banana - again


----------



## RogerDoger

These days, I start the day by cooking organic sushi rice.
That is the base for many of my meals. 

Today I shredded a few organic carrots, fried it in organic virgin coconut oil, added organic wheat-free tamari soy sauce, then mixed it into the rice. Then chopped up a couple of onions, added some sea salt and freshly gound pepper, fried those with tamari soy sauce, and added to rice. Then minced up a half handful of pickled ginger and added to rice. It was surprisingly tasteful considering its simplicity.

Yesterday I roasted a free range chicken and used the breasts to make a sweet and sour chicken fried rice, which included fried onions, local unpasteurized honey, organic apple cider vinegar, garlic, organic ketchup, organic wheat-free tamari soy sauce, seasalt, and pepper. Again, quite tasty.

This white sushi rice is my saviour.


----------



## kenny

shazamataz said:
			
		

> banana - again


hmmmm :joker:


----------



## RogerDoger

Presently, I am heating up the organic virgin coconut oil.
I scored some fresh haddock today, which were, just a day or two ago,
swimming contently along the Georges Banks. I'm dusting them with
organic, locally harvested and milled whole flour, sea salt, and freshly ground pepper. Because of the flour, they will be savored by my family and not me; I'm happy to do it, it's a labour of love.

I saved one fillet for myself; maybe I'll poach it in f***ing water.  ;-)


----------



## shazamataz

bananas are safe and a complete food!


----------



## kenny

hehe yea I get tired of poaching my fish too. But it really does seem to make a difference. 

I think I am going to have a safe, complete banana for desert myself   Bah there goes that immage


----------



## farm

A BLT without the L!


----------



## Peaches

Here goes......and this is going to be repeated on FB Farmish - sorry!

Ribeye steak with whiskey cream sauce, roasted carrots in sage butter orange sauce and homemade onion rings with some pretty good pomegranate wine (it was toooo die for!!).  Dessert was a bit of what I made for my daughter (cuz I just didn't have room for my own serving!) - pan buttered warm vanilla pound cake with whole sugared strawberries and whipped cream.  I got an A+ from the family, now I know what I have to do - make really unhealthy stuff :O(  :O)


----------



## RogerDoger

I don't mean to be critical, but I see some unwise dietary choices
here. Of course, I'm making perhaps an unwise choice to drink wine tonight, so I guess those who live in glass houses...you know.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Enjoy now, pay later......


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Schnitzel!


----------



## Peaches

RogerDoger said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be critical, but I see some unwise dietary choices
> here. Of course, I'm making perhaps an unwise choice to drink wine tonight, so I guess those who live in glass houses...you know.


It can be painful to read threads like this - you just see it riddled with mess we "shouldn't" eat.  And you are right RD - with the wine comment!!  Love your liver...you need it worse than we need our guts (did I REALLY just say that!)...  We rarely eat like what I just typed.  I haven't had a steak in probably over 6 months and my husband was surprised that I actually FRIED something - I don't EVER do that either (other than the occasional pan fried chicken parm in a small amount of olive and butter) - first time I've used my frying thermometer since we've been in this house!  Dessert - well, we won't talk about that - I'm a baker more than anything and love to bake and eat sweets....  Everything I made was from Whole Foods and organic, even the wine - does that help :O)


----------



## RogerDoger

Peaches said:
			
		

> Everything I made was from Whole Foods and organic, even the wine - does that help :O)


I think it does. All this heavily pesticided, genetically modified crap is not
how God, whatever god that may be, intended us to eat. Maybe that's why our
immune systems are freaking out, because our bodies don't recognize this garbage as food.


----------



## Peaches

I *wish* it were that easy - but I don't believe it is.  But at the same time - I agree that you shouldn't put that crap in your body.  We are ruining ourselves with high production cheap food.


----------



## forum contributor

Peaches said:
			
		

> It can be painful to read threads like this - you just see it riddled with mess we "shouldn't" eat.  And you are right RD - with the wine comment!!  Love your liver...you need it worse than we need our guts (did I REALLY just say that!)...  We rarely eat like what I just typed.  I haven't had a steak in probably over 6 months and my husband was surprised that I actually FRIED something - I don't EVER do that either (other than the occasional pan fried chicken parm in a small amount of olive and butter) - first time I've used my frying thermometer since we've been in this house!  Dessert - well, we won't talk about that - I'm a baker more than anything and love to bake and eat sweets....  Everything I made was from Whole Foods and organic, even the wine - does that help :O)


LOL I read what you all had tonight, and I was in shock! I was like that doesn't sound like the Peachy I know!


----------



## forum contributor

I looooooooooove Whole Foods.......


----------



## Peaches

Hey Ris - do you eat quinoa much?  I like it but I think it is pretty fibery, so not sure if it is a good idea for the Crohnies....


----------



## RAW

farm said:
			
		

> A BLT without the L!



hold the L on everything please!


----------



## RAW

I'm just eating an entire box of chocolates no big deal....mmmmmm


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Relax. It's just a thread. It's not a contest.

I'd safely guess folks with Crohns have a better grasp of proper nutrition than the general population.


----------



## RogerDoger

There are some products marketed as food which are far from it.
Pop (soda) is a perfect example. Aspartame is a carcinogenic chemical
allowed into the food supply only by a corrupt FDA. Sorry, but it pisses me off.


----------



## katiesue1506

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Relax. It's just a thread. It's not a contest.
> 
> I'd safely guess folks with Crohns have a better grasp of proper nutrition than the general population.


I'm gonna second this.

I think I'd rather like what I'm eating than cringe before I eat everyday. 

You know I've always wondered (this theory is in moderation, mind you) if people eat what they like to and are happier but live a (little, like 5 years less) shorter life, is that better than people who constantly regulated their diets their whole lives and faced some stress due to that? I mean people who LIKE that healthy food and people who LIKE to exercise (gain utility), this theory wouldn't work for, but the people who don't like healthy, whole foods and hate exercise would get some type of dis-utility from it. 

Not saying I believe it... just throwing an interesting concept I often wonder about.


----------



## forum contributor

RAW said:
			
		

> I'm just eating an entire box of chocolates no big deal....mmmmmm


Nice lol


----------



## forum contributor

Peaches said:
			
		

> Hey Ris - do you eat quinoa much?  I like it but I think it is pretty fibery, so not sure if it is a good idea for the Crohnies....


I've never had it - what exactly is it?


----------



## farm

I don't understand the whole "organic" phenom going on; I mean we grow most of our food (hunt also) so isn't that "organic"?? 
No steroids, additives, etc etc etc.  We are careful not to dust our crops with poisons and things like that also.  Can I now sell my taters and such as "organic"?


----------



## Lisa.H

I don't go to McD's these days but the kids wanted to go.  (blame the family -lol)  I know I'll pay for it later but the fries were just made and piping hot.  Yep, had some fries and a cheeseburger.  And you know what?  It tasted heavenly.


----------



## farm

LMAO, nice warning Lisa!!

I eat a McDonalds every once in a while, then I get McSick


----------



## Rob

I jus finished a home made fish burger ....yum

I'm over the organic thing I pump that many drugs into me daily now days it doesn't matter
plus at tripple the price..... Yea ya kiddin yaself think of the tp I can get with the extra coin lol
besides I could walk accross the road n be mowed a bus tomorrow so I jus eat what I like and can handle


----------



## Mountaingem

my.december said:
			
		

> I just had a plain noodle soup... or the broth at least. Boring, but when you get sent home from work for puking, you gotta take it easy.


Oh, sorry you're feeling under the weather, my.december. I also had soup for dinner too, due to unhappy tummy issues-potato cheese and cornbread. Which I rented.oo:


----------



## RogerDoger

This whole organic "thing" isn't a fad, it's food produced as it was intended to,
without interference from huge multinational corporations whose sole intent is to
genetically modify the world's food supply in order to patent it and control it.

When I start thinking about the nerve of those people (and I use the term loosely, for they have little humanity in them), my blood pounds with rage. When you control the food, you control the people. 

You should be concerned about the genetically modified organisms you're putting into your body.

For those who might give a damn, read this book:







"If you eat lots of corn, be careful. Most US corn is genetically modified (GM), and most is engineered to produce its own toxic pesticide.

Genetic engineers simply remove the gene that produces the Bt in bacteria and insert it into the DNA of corn and cotton plants.

The Bt-toxin produced in the GM plants is more dangerous than in its natural spray form. 

Studies and reports confirm that Bt crops provoke reactions in humans and animals.

The Roundup Ready genes inserted into soy used for food transfers into the DNA of bacteria living inside our intestines and continues to function. Although they never bothered to test GM corn, if Bt genes from corn chips also transfers, it might convert our intestinal flora into living pesticide factories—continually producing Bt-toxin inside of us.

About 73 percent of corn grown in the United States is GM. These include corn plants that produce Bt-toxin, as well as Roundup Ready or Liberty Link varieties, which are tolerant to herbicides like Roundup or Liberty. (Chickens fed Liberty Link corn died at twice the rate of those fed natural corn.)

Many health problems have gotten worse since GMOs entered the US food supply. For example, when GMOs were widely introduced in 1996, 7 percent of US citizens had three or more chronic illnesses. Within nine years, that percentage nearly doubled to 13 percent. "


----------



## Peaches

farm said:
			
		

> I don't understand the whole "organic" phenom going on; I mean we grow most of our food (hunt also) so isn't that "organic"??
> No steroids, additives, etc etc etc.  We are careful not to dust our crops with poisons and things like that also.  Can I now sell my taters and such as "organic"?


 Farm - here is the definition of organic from organic.org:

Simply stated, organic produce and other ingredients are grown without the use of pesticides, synthetic fertilizers, sewage sludge, genetically modified organisms, or ionizing radiation. Animals that produce meat, poultry, eggs, and dairy products do not take antibiotics or growth hormones.

I believe something like 3 or 4 years of using none of the things above has to go by on a particular plot of land before you can claim the things to be grown there as organic.  Someone correct me there if I'm wrong.


----------



## Peaches

Yeah Erazer - I just erased what took me like 15 minutes to type.  Figured someone would have a negative reaction to it and that this was NOT the thread for it........so...gone.  Carry on.....


----------



## Rob

Here in aust we don't hav many gm foods
and there is a strict law on what can an can't be used for waterin an fertilizing foods
ie no surage no grey water or reclaimed water etc etc

so apart from some pesticides I don't see any diff
jus the extra dollars they slug

like 1.99 a kilo for bananas or 7.99 a kilo for organic
not mention the normal ones normally last longer an taste better


----------



## Samantha

Also night here, I have just had a tuna salad for supper and finished it off with a cup of black tea and some left over christams cake that I found!
Not sure the Christmas cake is a really good idea......


----------



## orchard archer

Tuna noodle casserole, 5 days in a row. Safe to eat.
I will stick with something for a long time that works!


----------



## Nic

Nytefyre said:
			
		

> Chick Fil A sandwich and a coke! Oh yeah, and a smile


Ahhh I want some Chick fil A SOOO bad!! Next time I'm back home in GA that's all I'm gonna eat!!! Oooo and some of their sweet tea!! Why doesn't the north have them yet??? 

So far today I've had oatmeal and a carnation instant breakfast. About to go make some lunch now...Ramen maybe...hmmm I dunno


----------



## lilninja

homemade mac and cheese  yummmy!


----------



## farm

So yeah, everything we grow is "organic" by that def.


----------



## Peaches

Excellent!! I *wish* I had enough room in my backyard to plant a few rows.  Our backyard is steep and the bottom where it is flat is covered by trees.  Oh well....next house we build - that will be in the plans!


----------



## farm

Today I'm fixing ribs, wings, and sea scallops with some spinach and taters!


----------



## Peaches

And I'm soooo on my way over there.......(really primarily for the two steppin' part  )


----------



## Rob

Ya can stil do a garden peaches
jus smaller scale
use pot plants etc 
over here there a good garden show that always shows how too do gardens in small areas
like stack old car tyres on top of each other am fill with dirt etc they make a good potato grower then no digging required to get potato jus remove a tyre etc

I had tomatos in a pot they went nuts
jus an idea


----------



## Pirate

I will be having 3 eggs scrambled this morning, no toast or bacon. I do miss my Spam, though.

Janis and I grow our own vegetables. In the 31 yrs we've been married we have never bought a can of tomato juice. Normally put up about 75 to 100 quarts a year. We make our own jam, strawberry, grape, raspberry and we also make our own salsa. 
  We use to go sucker fishing and would can them and cook them up just like salmon patties. We've canned beef, potatoes, chicken stock, grape juice, etc.

 All natural plus it is great therapy for the mind.


----------



## violetcreams

cola cubes


----------



## farm

violetcreams said:
			
		

> cola cubes


And here we go  what are cola cubes?? LOL


----------



## Mountaingem

Peaches said:
			
		

> Here goes......and this is going to be repeated on FB Farmish - sorry!
> 
> Ribeye steak with whiskey cream sauce, roasted carrots in sage butter orange sauce and homemade onion rings with some pretty good pomegranate wine (it was toooo die for!!).  Dessert was a bit of what I made for my daughter (cuz I just didn't have room for my own serving!) - pan buttered warm vanilla pound cake with whole sugared strawberries and whipped cream.  I got an A+ from the family, now I know what I have to do - make really unhealthy stuff :O(  :O)


Man, I just had Taco Bell. Peaches I'm coming over for dinner! :ytongue:


----------



## Mazen

I'm now eating a a banana in my office . I will prepare a cup of tea with some honey now. Cheers


----------



## violetcreams

farm said:
			
		

> And here we go  what are cola cubes?? LOL


They are AMAZING!!! They're hard boiled sweets (candy??). They're cube shaped & they're cola flavoured! YumYum!! Oink!


----------



## violetcreams

Am now oinking jelly snakes (banana flavour)


----------



## farm

Not the jelly snakes! LOL
Are they like gummy bears and gummy worms?


----------



## violetcreams

That's what I'm talkin' about! Hahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## ameslouise

Wow!  I'm surprised how many of you can do dairy.  It was the first thing my Functional doc told me to cut out.

For dinner tonight it was eggplant cacciatore over rice pasta and a pea shoot salad with dried cranberries and slivered almonds.

I'm now going to prep tomorrow night's dinner - cabbage & onion casserole with pine nuts (if I can figure out a sub for ricotta cheese using nutritional yeast...), roasted potatoes and turnips, and pickled beets - all veggies from our crop share this week!


----------



## kenny

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Wow!  I'm surprised how many of you can do dairy.  It was the first thing my Functional doc told me to cut out.
> 
> For dinner tonight it was eggplant cacciatore over rice pasta and a pea shoot salad with dried cranberries and slivered almonds.
> 
> I'm now going to prep tomorrow night's dinner - cabbage & onion casserole with pine nuts (if I can figure out a sub for ricotta cheese using nutritional yeast...), roasted potatoes and turnips, and pickled beets - all veggies from our crop share this week!


pine nuts!  :runaway:

I am petrified of eating nuts still. I'll eat creamy peanut butter but nothing with bits of solid nuts at all. I am so afraid of them getting stuck in a crevice and triggering a flair. My MIL who has had crohn's  for 20 odd years got nailed with the NG tube to suck out some pecans she ate a while back. I'm too chicken to risk it. 

I miss bowties with Pesto.


----------



## ameslouise

I just chew like crazy!  (That was the 2nd ting my doc told me to do!)  But I do understand tht a lot of Crohnies have much trouble wth nuts.  I am lucky I guess - I can do seeds and skins, too, just have to really chew.

I converted to Chewdiasm!  HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

"Jelly snakes" :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2:  I love this term.

I miss Chik-fil-A as well!! So sad. Not sure why sweet tea isn't up north either. My husband and I had some of his friends over and I made sweet tea. When I asked them what tey wanted to drink they said they would "try" the sweet tea. Haha. I just thought it was funny. Iced tea isn't worth drinking to me unless it's sweet 

So, what am I eating right now? Cheddar cheese and honey crisp apples (with the skins peeled off - my hubby is too good to me )


----------



## ameslouise

Stalkin' ya back Erazer!

Peanuts and popcorn??  That's just insanity!!


----------



## kasper87

I just had a saratoga 10oz steak. Was Delicious.


----------



## lilninja

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Wow!  I'm surprised how many of you can do dairy.  It was the first thing my Functional doc told me to cut out.
> 
> For dinner tonight it was eggplant cacciatore over rice pasta and a pea shoot salad with dried cranberries and slivered almonds.
> 
> I'm now going to prep tomorrow night's dinner - cabbage & onion casserole with pine nuts (if I can figure out a sub for ricotta cheese using nutritional yeast...), roasted potatoes and turnips, and pickled beets - all veggies from our crop share this week!



I can eat cheese all day but i cant have milk or eggs.  and i love eggs


----------



## dreamintwilight

I just had chicken and rice and spinach


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> I just had chicken and rice and spinach


Same here more or less!

Boneless, skinless chicken thighs (marinated in Greek dressing and grilled) with rice, and a mixture of green vegetables.


----------



## Rob

Just had apple pie an custard yum

o an contemplating a nestle crunch bar lol

damn pred


----------



## Nytefyre

Boiled Eggs and Chocolate Milk!


----------



## farm

Nytefyre said:
			
		

> Boiled Eggs and Chocolate Milk!


Your poor family! LOL

Venison Spagetti sammichs


----------



## lilninja

time to take more pills. so its gold fish crackers for me


----------



## Jennjenn

mmmm I miss the days of venison! When I was younger my uncle would go hunting and we would eat it. It was good! 

Just cheerios for me this morning and a chobani yogurt with vitamins and med!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Wheat free Hot Quinoa flakes cereal, with rice milk, stevia and cinnamon, takes 90 seconds to make, yum!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm about to eat some Frosted Cheerios and meds!


----------



## Steve

I am sitting down now for a pastrami sandwich with mustard and cole slaw and pickle. There is this little kosher joint near my office that has this incredible pastrami. We'll see how it effects me but it smell like heaven.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yummmm! That makes me hungry for a corned beef sandwich


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm about to eat pizza!!! Yay!


----------



## ameslouise

Jettalady said:
			
		

> Wheat free Hot Quinoa flakes cereal, with rice milk, stevia and cinnamon, takes 90 seconds to make, yum!


Whoa! I wonder if we can get that here!!  I am in a slight panic with Passover coming up and wondering what I can eat for breakfast.  My hubber and in-laws told me not to sweat it regarding Passover this year, but I want to at least make an effort to observe.


----------



## ameslouise

Erazer said:
			
		

> Something wrong with Matzot, Ames??


Other than the cardboard taste?!  I don't eat refined wheat products....  this will make Passover really challenging!  Lots of potatoes for me!


----------



## wolfem

Blueberry muffins made with coconut oil and almond flour.

 Mary


----------



## imisspopcorn

Craisins....I'll pay later


----------



## Steve

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Whoa! I wonder if we can get that here!!  I am in a slight panic with Passover coming up and wondering what I can eat for breakfast.  My hubber and in-laws told me not to sweat it regarding Passover this year, but I want to at least make an effort to observe.


I'm in the same boat - it sounds like i'm gonna be eating meat and potatoes for 8 days straight. haha.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Had left over Beer Cheese soup and bread for lunch and a graham cracker.


----------



## Nic

I just ate a Breakstones Cottage Doubles (pineapple) with Live Active for digestive health  Now I feel like I'm doing something good for my intestines!! Haha! I'm about to go put a pork tenderloin in the oven for dinner!! Just gotta decide what I wanna have with it!


----------



## dreamintwilight

wolfem said:
			
		

> Blueberry muffins made with coconut oil and almond flour.
> 
> Mary



That sounds amazing!!


----------



## kenny

chicken breast cubed and sautéed with diced onion, rosemary sprigs and a bit of curry. Then added a can of tomatoes, mushrooms and some rice and brought to a boil. 

I just looked in the cupboard when I got home and that is the stuff that jumped out at me. I like to fly by the seat of my pants it in the kitchen sometimes.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Homemade beef stew with French bread.


----------



## dreamintwilight

About to have some Italian grilled chicken, herb and butter Rice-a-roni, and a bit of steamed broccoli with cheese (testing it out!)


----------



## ameslouise

Steve said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat - it sounds like i'm gonna be eating meat and potatoes for 8 days straight. haha.


Hi Steve - Be careful of the brisket!  It used to KILL me when I was still eating meat.  

Quinoa is kosher for Passover, and my mother in law found some kosher for passover Arbrorio rice at Wegman's.  Being in NYC, you could probaby find both.

I'm also going to try making some muffins and baked goods with almond flour...  It will be an interesting 8 days!

- Amy


----------



## Nyx

I just ate angel food cake....yummo!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I LOOOOOOVE angel food cake!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Having some Genmai Cha- Green Tea with Roasted Brown Rice. My usual morning starter. 

Yum!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Sammitch.
Smoked chicken breast, sprouts, cuke, romaine and cheddar with hot pepper jelly and mayo on multigrain.

Orange, apple, banana. Yogurt.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Chicken Enchilada and some Shrimp Chips with a diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Mmm, a little cross-cultural there, huh CrohnsHobo? Sounds tasty. I love shrimp chips.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Ya it was a random lunch. Love Shrimp Chips too, definitely an acquired taste though.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yeah, I was grocery shopping with my husband one time and pointed at the shrimp chips and said "Mmm, yum!" And he looked at me funny. Haha.


----------



## Crohn's 35

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Sammitch.
> Smoked chicken breast, sprouts, cuke, romaine and cheddar with hot pepper jelly and mayo on multigrain.
> 
> Orange, apple, banana. Yogurt.


YOU can eat that :eek2: .. if I ate that, it would be only a matter of time before I got tummy troubles...  not if ...when. 

I just had banana pudding.:tongue:


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm about to eat a plain cheeseburger and some french fries. Healthy.


----------



## g.t.Kawakami

*What am I eating now?*

Whatever my doc puts in my IV.  I've been in the hospital since Feb 7 for massive bleeding from my colon. Whenever I start to lose conciousness the nurses send me to the ICU for blood transfusions.  I don't recall what food tastes like already.


----------



## farm

Steak and fries.  Mmmm.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Rice Krispies cereal


----------



## Crohn's 35

Life cereal, rice milk and Stevia.  Getting used to it lol.


----------



## Jennjenn

Chobani yogurt and toast with seedless strawberry Jam


----------



## violetcreams

Nyx said:
			
		

> I just ate angel food cake....yummo!



Ooh, that sounds good - what is it?


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Coke Zero


----------



## dreamintwilight

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## violetcreams

New potatoes with a little butter, salt & pepper (comfort carbs....it's been a long day)


----------



## farm

Angel food cake is also called Sponge Cake.





Pretty bland, but most fix it up with whip cream and strawberries or the likes.


----------



## Astra

just had king prawns with sweet chilli sauce, (Simply by Birds Eye) gorgeous!
with rice
and some cherries


----------



## violetcreams

That cake looks yummy. I'd have that with some custard, oink oink.


----------



## dreamintwilight

farm said:
			
		

> Angel food cake is also called Sponge Cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bland, but most fix it up with whip cream and strawberries or the likes.


Angel food cake is similar to sponge cake, but it is different in that it only uses egg whites. So, angel food cakes turns out light and fluffy like "food of the angels." When made properly it can be quite sweet and delicious!  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Chinese takeout!

(I know, I know).


----------



## dreamintwilight

Crispy Crowns


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Green Tea, Chicken Breast with a Cream of Celery and Cheese sauce with white rice. (Left overs from Tuesday night).


----------



## dreamintwilight

Last night we had 5 spice grilled Mahi Mahi, steamed green beans, and crispy crowns


----------



## Crohn's 35

Gonna have home spaghetti !!! My hubby loves my spaghetti sauce LOL

Did I spell it right MBH??? LOL


----------



## Astra

hey
what's crispy crowns
I'm a Brit, never heard of em!


----------



## dreamintwilight

They're like tator tots. By Ore Ida. Crunchy potatoes you bake in the oven  Yummy.


----------



## Pirate

Chicken Alfredo with Garlic bread. 3 Musketeer for desert.


----------



## kasper87

just had another strip steak with A1, Yet the next thing in line for me is surgery? I really dont get it. 

it sucks but i got 40cm of strictured bowel and NEVER an obstruction and can eat steaks...

confused.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had tofu 2 ways. 1) Baked with a little salt and olive oil and 2) Baked with a mix of peanut sauce, soy sauce, and maple syrup. We also had steamed broccoli and white rice to go with it. Yum!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Green Tea and Graham Crackers.


----------



## Astra

tonight we're having fish fingers, potato waffles and mushy peas
apple pie and ice cream
wish me luck!


----------



## kenny

g.t.Kawakami said:
			
		

> Whatever my doc puts in my IV.  I've been in the hospital since Feb 7 for massive bleeding from my colon. Whenever I start to lose conciousness the nurses send me to the ICU for blood transfusions.  I don't recall what food tastes like already.


We feel for you for sure. Are you getting TPN through a picc line?


----------



## dreamintwilight

Tonight I'm making spinach lasagna!


----------



## ameslouise

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Tonight I'm making spinach lasagna!


Great minds and all..... tonight we had veggie "lasagna" using eggplant instead of noodles.  Vegan, using tofu instead of ricotta.  It was really good!

Can everyone else eat eggplant?  I do really well with it surprisingly.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yum  Tonight was the first time I made it with spinach. I improvised some of the ingredients and it turned out pretty delicious!


----------



## can1991

Homemade Blueberry Muffins !


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey how come I get Special K, and Can 1991 gets homemade blueberry muffin?? HUH?


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yummy! I need to start baking


----------



## kenny

Spinach Quiche


----------



## Nicole

kenny said:
			
		

> Spinach Quiche


Umm!  I just love spinach quiche.

Tonight I'm having spaghetti and mushrooms with chicken.  If I'm gutsy enough  I'll have a bit of cherry/coconut icecream.


----------



## ameslouise

Very excited about the Shepherd's Pie we're having for dinner tonight - made it with my favorite "meat" substitute -Quorn (which is a UK product but I can get it here at my local grocery store).


----------



## sharon j.

Brown Sugar/Cinnamon Pop Tarts!!! Yeay!!! A month ago I had a hard time trying to maintain a weight of 115 lbs. This week I seem to be absorbing all of my calories and I've quickly gained 15 lbs. Everyone says I look great but there's still a part of me that thinks skinnier is better. Oh well, the Pop Tarts are AWESOME!!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Just had french toast, hash browns, and bacon for dinner. Haha.


----------



## Nancy Lee

Just finished a dish of fresh strawberries and ice cream.


----------



## ameslouise

I love breakfast for dinner!

My shephard's pie was awesome!  Now I am going to have a muffin slathered in marg.  I miss butter.


----------



## can1991

Jettalady said:
			
		

> Hey how come I get Special K, and Can 1991 gets homemade blueberry muffin?? HUH?


My son was heading back to university after being home a week for March Break, and requested me to bake him some !


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm planning on making Shepard's Pie next week


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Chicken with Hoisin sauce, brown rice and steamed mixed green vegetables.

Strawberries, an apple and an orange.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Vanilla frozen yogurt , from M&M"s.   Okay okay and a bit of syrop.


----------



## dreamintwilight

(Unripened) pear


----------



## farm

Oatmeal.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

corn bread and green tea


----------



## Astra

Lamb Hot Pot & green beans with HP brown sauce
Special K mini breaks - yum yum


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Spaghetti with home made bolanegse sauce and water.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Chili mac minus the beans and a slice of angel food cake


----------



## farm

Crab legs and catfish!


----------



## dreamintwilight

That sounds amazing, Farm!


----------



## violetcreams

Worcester sauce flavour crisps (was attracted - magpie-style - to the bright purple packet!!)


----------



## dreamintwilight

I severely paid for the chili last night. Ugh. This morning I'm eating apple cinnamon cheerios.


----------



## Nyx

I just ate pizza...yummo!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pita bread and Almond butter and a banana.  Protein, potassium and grain..


----------



## violetcreams

Wow, Pen, that sounds lovely. What is almond butter? Is it like peanut butter but made with almonds?


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Chicken done in the crockpot with gravy and rice.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm doing some crockpot BBQ chicken! Yum. Not sure if I will eat any though after the chili last night, haha. I'm making myself some Ramen chicken noodles. Healthy, hah!


----------



## Crohn's 35

violetcreams said:
			
		

> Wow, Pen, that sounds lovely. What is almond butter? Is it like peanut butter but made with almonds?



Yeah it is but way better for you, creamy texture and tastes better I think. I used to get it homemade like at the health food store, now they sell it in the grocers.  Cheaper and more convienent. I am trying to avoid bad stuff....trying . :tongue:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I have two almond butter and banana sandwiches on multigrain (non-wheat) for lunch!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Great minds think alike ... I am trying to cut back only had one.  I am on pred ya know!


----------



## MacJr

anyone know of yummy cold drinks that help and are sort of healthy? I'm a huge fan of the sweet drinks but soda does me in usually.


----------



## Crohn's 35

If you have a blender you can make endless and nutritious cold drinks.  I use frozen yogurt or yogurt with rice milk, banana's or any fruit.. make it in a blender and yum. Soda is bad for Crohns and causes gas.  Other non acid juice is good, OJ causes D for some.  Just a few things to help you.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

I drink a lot of unsweetened iced green tea. For juice I only drink 100% apple or grape juice.


----------



## ChefShazzy

pumpernickel bagel w/ cream cheese.  mmmmm.


----------



## farm

Hotdogs and Smore's over an open fire.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Cheese, crackers, and peanut butter


----------



## dreamintwilight

Farm, how is it you always eat the things I love? Haha.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Carrot Juice with two teaspoons of Benefiber mixed in!


----------



## katiesue1506

angel food cake


----------



## violetcreams

farm said:
			
		

> Hotdogs and Smore's over an open fire.


Hey, I know what hot dogs are but what is that other thing? Lol


----------



## farm

violetcreams said:
			
		

> Hey, I know what hot dogs are but what is that other thing? Lol


Graham cracker, marshmellow, and choc.


----------



## violetcreams

Oh * My * Goodness*

That looks delicious. American comfort food looks sooooooo yummy. I want to haul that out of my computer & eat it. Lol. I'm eating percy pigs from marks & spencers. They're fruity flavoured gummy pig heads, oink oink!!!


----------



## ameslouise

Grilled cheese, such as it is - sprouted whole wheat bread and rice cheese.  It was actually quite delicious!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Seriously, Ames, we are always eating the same thing, haha. I had grilled cheese for lunch today!

I just ate a BBQ chicken sandwich (we'll see if it agrees with me) with canned green beans and tater tots.


----------



## kenny

CrohnsHobo said:
			
		

> I drink a lot of unsweetened iced green tea. For juice I only drink 100% apple or grape juice.


I used to make a fantastic iced tea from my herb garden. 

Dried Raspberry leaves crushed up a bit
Fresh young borage leaves
a few chamomile flowers 
some lemon balm leaves
a few borage flowers for color and effect


I dried the young Raspberry leaves collected from the growing tips and stored them in a jar for this. The other leaves and flowers I gathered fresh. You have to be careful if you are in late term pregnancy with raspberry leaves as they can help get labour going and that might not be a good thing. Just thought id mention that as people often think if its natural or organic it cant hurt and that is not the case. And fresh chamomile should be used sparingly as it has some pretty profound properties, especially with dreams. The borage was a key ingredient in a lot of herbal treatments. http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/b/borage66.html. Its an adrenal stimulant. 

I really don't have much faith in bottled herbal remedies but fresh stuff like this is a whole other matter.


----------



## katiesue1506

Pbj.


----------



## Crohn's 35

farm said:
			
		

> Hotdogs and Smore's over an open fire.


:eek2: Hotdogs...love them, but it was the last thing I ate before my second surgery...acts like a plug in my intestines, rubbery and seals like plug... almost 8 years ago.


----------



## farm

Thanks for the visual Pen...I may never eat hotdogs again.. (Yeah right) LOL.

Ham and cheese sammich tonight.  Boooo


----------



## Crohn's 35

I can do worse, popcorn flavoured rice cakes.. the Pred is making me crave salt... stupid drug! I would still rather have a bbq hot dog tho lol.


----------



## ameslouise

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Seriously, Ames, we are always eating the same thing, haha.


Except you get the eat "the real thing" while I am eating some crazy vegan version!!   I miss cheese!


----------



## violetcreams

What are tater tots?


----------



## farm

Fried potatoes


----------



## ChefShazzy

special brownies...


----------



## kenny

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> special brownies...


:eek2:  oh ok they have fruit or something in them! :ylol2: 

grilled tenderloin with mashed potatoes and green beans.  I cut my own steaks out of a full tenderloin as I find it is cheaper and I get the perfect thickness I prefer.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Taco night!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Taco night!


Same here!

Pass the Pepto!


----------



## Pirate

Parsnip soup with potatoes, carrots and small cubed pieces of ham. Yummy.

Had meatloaf, scalloped potatoes and BAKED BEANS the night before last. I'm still tooting like crazy. Came really close a few times. The guys at work were not liking me to much yesterday.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Fruit salad (Blood orange, strawberries, kiwi fruit).

Philly cheesesteak (onions, bell pepper) on sprouted wheat bread.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Jettalady said:
			
		

> Gonna have home spaghetti !!! My hubby loves my spaghetti sauce LOL
> 
> Did I spell it right MBH??? LOL


Yes'm.  Totally forgot about your spaghetti spelling fail. 
I miss gabbly =(

I am eating nothing at the moment.  We went out to dinner for my husband's birthday.  Then we had dessert at a cute little cafe.  I had tiramisu, he had key lime cheesecake, my daughter had mocha gelato, and my son had the biggest ganache covered chocolate mousse I've ever seen.  Mmmm... feeling chubby...


----------



## violetcreams

farm said:
			
		

> Fried potatoes



Croquettes!!!!!


----------



## MacJr

Had popcorn for a snack and regretting it now. Oh the pain and remorse! Never again. Wish I hadn't of caved in to the craving.


----------



## ChefShazzy

spanakopita


----------



## dreamintwilight

5 spice cod, green beans, mashed potatoes, and leftover BBQ chicken. And chocolate covered graham crackers for dessert, yum!


----------



## ameslouise

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> 5 spice cod, green beans, mashed potatoes, and leftover BBQ chicken. And chocolate covered graham crackers for dessert, yum!


Dang, girl! You can really eat!

Tonight I made "ropa vieja" using some veggy beef strip things from Trader Joe's, spanish rice and refried beans.  

Should I just put the rubber sheets on the bed right now??!??!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Haha....yeah I guess that does sound like a lot. The fish, once cooked though, shrunk half the size. So, it wasn't completely filling.

I LOOOOOVE ropa vieja! I have been wanting to do that in my slow cooker, but I'm afraid to eat bell peppers still. Jealous!


----------



## ameslouise

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Haha....yeah I guess that does sound like a lot. The fish, once cooked though, shrunk half the size. So, it wasn't completely filling.
> 
> I LOOOOOVE ropa vieja! I have been wanting to do that in my slow cooker, but I'm afraid to eat bell peppers still. Jealous!


You could try roasting the peppers first, then removing the skin...

I use this recipe:  http://www.tasteofcuba.com/ropavieja.html


----------



## dreamintwilight

Aha! That is a good idea, Ames, thanks! I'm sure it would please my husband too. He misses bell peppers. We used to eat them a lot before Crohn's. We like to add them to our sloppy joe's for some extra vitamins  I'll definitely have to try them roasted!

Are onions easy to digest? I've been staying away from them and using onion powder instead because I wasn't sure.


----------



## violetcreams

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> spanakopita


Eh? What's this?


----------



## Astra

Yes
what's spanakopita?
what's ropa vieja?
What are sloppy Joes?

God Violet, it's like a foreign language to us Brits!   lol


----------



## Cookie

You guys are cracking me up!
Spanikopitas is a Greek pastry of phyllo dough stuffed with spinach and feta cheese and God knows what else, but they are delicious!
Ropa Veija is seasoned shredded beef in a tomato sauce.  I think it's Cuban...Latino, at least.
Sloppy Joes are a good old American mess of ground beef, diced peppers and onions, and seasoning in tomato sauce served on a sandwich bun.  There is a product here called Manwich that you can buy in a can and mix with browned ground beef to make sloppy joes.  Definitely a no-no for most Crohnies, but they are pretty good (just don't tell my husband I said that!)


----------



## dreamintwilight

I believe spanokopita is a Greek spinach pie made with phyllo dough and feta cheese.






Ropa vieja is a Cuban dish with beef (usually flank steak) cooked until it is able to be shredded and is served with yellow rice and black beans.






Sloppy Joes are really messy sandwiches usually made of ground beef and seasoned with a tomato based mix and eaten on hamburger buns, sometimes topped with cheddar cheese.


----------



## violetcreams

Wow!!!! Thanks for your explanations & piccies!!! The sloppy Joe thing looks really tasty but it also looks like it would try to kill me slowly from the inside out. 

I'm currently eating tofu & rice noodles with a *teeny* amount of pak choi (I'd rather have a sloppy jo though!!!)


----------



## InkyStinky

violetcreams said:
			
		

> (I'd rather have a sloppy jo though!!!)


Me too! I'm eating a low-sodium tuna sandwich. Tastes about as blah as it sounds, but a low-sodium diet is the only way I can keep my facial swelling from reaching drastic proportions. Dang pred :voodoo:


----------



## CrohnsHobo

I am having some leftover Chicken and Bean concoction that I made in the crock pot last week with some tortillas and butter with a diet ginger ale. Also a lemon brownie for dessert.


----------



## Astra

Wow Marisa fab photos!

starving now, but I think if I ate those Sloppy Joes, I'd keel over and die!

Chris
You're eating well!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Mmm, I'm doing baked tofu tonight again! Love it!

Sabrina - I'm not sure I'd do well on Pred. I LOVE my salty foods, haha. I'd be super duper moon face!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Sauteed chicken with steamed Asian vegetable mix and rice noodles.

Orange slices and tea.


----------



## Rose City

violetcreams said:
			
		

> Eh? What's this?


The most greatest morsels of deliciousness ever.

I love Greek/Mediterranean food!

-JD


----------



## Rob

Home made pizza

just ham cheese n pineapple but it's good
can't beat the old hawaian pizza lol


----------



## dreamintwilight

I love Hawaiian pizza. I haven't had that in forever!


----------



## violetcreams

CrohnsHobo said:
			
		

> I am having some leftover Chicken and Bean concoction that I made in the crock pot last week with some tortillas and butter with a diet ginger ale. Also a lemon brownie for dessert.



Ooh, lemon brownie - that sounds lovely


----------



## CrohnsHobo

The recipe here is for Orange Brownies, but you just sub Lemon Extract/Lemon Juice/Lemon Rind: 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/orange-brownies-recipe/index.html

I make both, it just depends on how the mood strikes me. 

Currently I have a corn beef roast in the crock pot. Yesterday I made the cabbage, on Monday I made a loaf of soda bread. When I come home from work today I will make the potatoes and then we feast! 

I love to cook.


----------



## katiesue1506

clear liquid diet.

PREP DAY! woo.


----------



## violetcreams

Oh Great, thanks Hobo!!

Katiesue, hope your scope goes ok. xx


----------



## katiesue1506

Thanks! Tomorrow after the scope I'll hopefully want to eat a ton, usually thats not the case though. Waitin on some jello to set up so I can "eat" something


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Good luck with the prep and the scope katiesue. Hate prep day!


----------



## Mountaingem

I just finished a chocolate sprinkle donut my husband brought me this morning:wub:
Katiesue, best wishes on the scope tomorrow!


----------



## violetcreams

I've got jammy toast (no seeds!)


----------



## dreamintwilight

Katie - Is it green Jell-o?  Hope your scope goes well!

Jeannette - Mmm, sprinkle donuts for breakfast are my favorite. I'm always hinting to my husband to get donuts in the morning, haha.


----------



## Astra

Good luck Katiesue

I'm having meatballs and tagliatelle
then trifle

oh god! wish me luck, think I've made a HUGE mistake!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooo, Joan! How indulgent!


----------



## katiesue1506

Ha, no... no green jello. I only do orange...  pinch me!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Pinch!!  


(We need a pinch smiley! Haha)


----------



## Cookie

Good luck katiesue!  You are stronger than me...I avoid this thread on prep day!  It can be torturous...especially when people post pics!


----------



## katiesue1506

LOL I agree Shadycat!!! Those tater tots and sloppy joes up there look delish!


----------



## ameslouise

Good luck Katiesue!

Dinner tonight was an egg white frittata with sauteed greens and onions and a scalloped potato casserole.  Delish, but I ate too late and fear I will be up all night!


----------



## farm

For my birthday today I'm going to make me Venison Juniper


----------



## dreamintwilight

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> clear liquid diet.
> 
> PREP DAY! woo.



Wow you must be sooooooo happy Katiesue... NOT!  Jello, the only time I eat it but never green or yellow.  Let us know how your test go!


----------



## Mountaingem

Leftover corned beef and potato salad, I'm on a serious naughty streak.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yummy Jeanette!


----------



## MacJr

farm said:
			
		

> Fried potatoes


tater tots are my kryptonite. but they look so good!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Chocolate Old Fashion Donuts.


----------



## violetcreams

farm said:
			
		

> For my birthday today I'm going to make me Venison Juniper



That's a very manly lookin' dinner there Farm!! Lol.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Turkey/Bacon/Avocado sandwich with salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## Astra

Urgh Farm, I'm sorry, I wouldn't eat that if you paid me, it's bleeding!!
Happy Birthday anyways

Tonight I've had a chicken roast dinner with all the trimmings, and because of it, the alien has woke up, and is growling profusely!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yum!

I'm having spaghetti with tomatoes and artichokes. This will be the first time I've had an artichoke since being diagnosed. We'll see how that goes. I'll definitely be doing a lot of chewing before swallowing tonight, haha.


----------



## farm

yeah I like it a bit on the rare side.

Tonight I had:  Steak, Chicken, and Shrimp Fajitas, re-fried beans, rice, HOT salsa and queso!!!


----------



## Lydia

I made an omelette with bacon onions and broccoli. Its sitting pretty so far. Actually since I started pred last week everything is sitting pretty. I have a new appreciation for food.


----------



## ameslouise

Marisa - How'd it go with the artichoke?  I hope okay!  It's one of my favorites.

Tonight we went to On the Boarder and I had veggie fajitas, guacamole, rice and black beans.  I ate too much and now I look like a snake that swallowed a rabbit.


----------



## dreamintwilight

It went well, Ames! No stomach cramps at all. Yay! And I love artichokes too  Another veggie I can add to my diet is always good. Keeps things interesting 

Yum, that sounds tasty! I am really missing Mexican food! What I would do for some enchiladas! Mmmm...


----------



## Entchen

I raided the farmer's market this morning, and for supper had perishke (they're like breaded perogies?) and a small amount of butter lettuce.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I had perogies last night,,,, yum.. this morning, coffee and cranberry toast! YUM


----------



## Astra

ha ha you peeps over the pond make me laugh

what are perogies?

Marisa, I don't think I've ever had an artichoke in my life, in fact wouldn't know one if it came up and hit me in the face!


----------



## Mountaingem

Chicken Enchilada's yay!


----------



## Entchen

Perogies: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierogi

Super delicious! I like to grab a room full of friends and have a perogie making day about once a year. We went through something like 12 bags of flour once.


----------



## Jennjenn

MMmmmmm perogies... sweet potato perogies are good with sour cream  I feel like driving into NYC now and going to Veselka a good Ukranian restaurant! Now I need to figure out what to eat for dinner since nothing seems to be good for me. This morning I had an egg bagel with lox cream cheese and that I am still paying for. Normally I try to stay away from that even though its tasty!


----------



## Astra

Aw Kelly thanks!
They're like pasties that we get in Greggs over here! lol


----------



## Lydia

I ordered pizza last night and chinese today. WTH is wrong with me? This is the ultimate form of self loathing. I think I am eating my feelings.


----------



## kenny

baked chicken breast, baked potato and well steamed green beans.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had Chinese today for lunch. Tonight we're making orange chicken. I guess we're on an Asian food kick, haha...

Joan - Artichokes are yummy! They've got kind of a tart taste (not sure if that's a natural flavor as I've never eaten them raw, or if it's something they do when they freeze and/or can them). And I've read they are good for lowering cholesterol and digestive health too (as long as it's a food you can tolerate). Spinach and artichoke dip is a popular appetizer type dish over here. But I love them by themselves in pasta dishes. Yummy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artichoke


----------



## ameslouise

Oh, no, Lydia!  I hope you aren't paying too dearly for it now!

Just had my once-montly sushi treat.  Yum!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Sliced turkey breast, gouda, olive spread, mixed herb salad on multigrain bread.

Fresh strawberries, apple and orange wedges. Sliced baby cucumber and sliced radish (raw).

Tea.


----------



## Nancy Lee

Hehe......


----------



## Astra

Nancy!
I love it! is that your Crohnie monster?

Marisa
they look a bit like my ornamental cabbages in the garden! Or a Scottish Thistle!
But I will seek one out in the supermarket and give it a go, will let you know - yum or yak!


----------



## Nancy Lee

LOL....  My name is Nancy and I am a chocaholic !!
It's my worst weakness.

But a little at times is okay....only the milk chocolate, not the dark though.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Looking forward to your artichoke adventure, Joan


----------



## Lydia

Ok so I am back to eating healthy. I binged on some junk food for a couple days but, I swear thats over now. 

For supper I promise I am making fish, rice and some steamed veggies.


----------



## Astra

mmmm I'm a chocoholic too, but can't stand dark chocolate, it's dead bitter

Ha Ha Marisa, okey doke, artichoke adventure, here we come!

Tonight, after fantasising about it all day, I've eaten a big baguette with peanut butter and strawberry jam on it!  Oh God help me!


----------



## phillycrohns

A 1/2 of a meatball sandwich.  Its raining here in Philly and I felt like I needed something warm!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Pasta with leftover sloppy joe meat and parmesan cheese! Yum.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Subway, and salt/vinegar chips.


----------



## Rob

Omg !!! 
I had mc pukes last nite
not somethin I've been able too think about since cd

ok so I didn't go the burgers etc
but I had the chicken nuggets fries etc
funny thing is I buy nuggets from the shop an cook myself at home but they're crumbed and they seem too upset me (anything crumbed really weird )
but the mc pukes nuggets seem too be battered and havnt affected me as yet

not that I'll be rushin out to eat it again but good to know if I need somethin qwik


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yam fries (sweet potato) Asparagus and chicken!


----------



## Entchen

Jennjenn said:
			
		

> MMmmmmm perogies... sweet potato perogies are good with sour cream


SWEET POTATO PEROGIES? I've gotta go to New York! Wow!

I had pasta and a salad tonight.


----------



## Rob

Ok what a potato perogies??? Lol


----------



## dreamintwilight

Rob - Peirogies are like dumplings. Usually filled with some kind of meat or flavored potato mix (potato and onion, cheese and potato, etc.)

I just had some eggs and coffee.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Lemon Pound Cake from Starbucks.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooooo, I love Starbucks lemon pound cake.


----------



## Rob

Ok cheers Marisa

you guys definetly got some different foods over there


----------



## whysoserious

Gluten-free pizza crust topped with Newman's pizza sauce and onions, and a So Delicious Coconut-Milk dairy-free ice cream bar.


----------



## violetcreams

Cadbury's chocolate finger biscuits.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Cut-up bits of raw zucchini, bell pepper, mini-cucumber, tomato, radish. Orange slices. A big ol' corned beef and swiss sandwich on organic multigrain garnished with sauerkraut, lettuce and russian dressing.

I make kickass lunches for work. That way I eat healthy!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Chicken Tortilla Soup . . . was good but I had to pick out a lot of corn.


----------



## shooty

I made a minestrone soup with Swede, Carrots, a little onion, Tomato, Garlic Oil and rice noodles for dinner. It was great. Plenty of fibre and filling. 

I'm gonna cheat on Saturday and have a homemade pizza with Parma Ham, Pepperoni and Salami on it. It's a processed meat Crohnie hell oo:


----------



## farm

Venison pasta.


----------



## ameslouise

Pasta fagioli.  Or, as we called it as kids, pasta fazool!

Haven't had it in years and it was GOOD!


----------



## Lydia

Gluten free peanut butter chocolate chip cookies. I was so good for my soul.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Arugula and prosciutto pizza!


----------



## Crohn's 35

:lol: :lol: 





			
				Nancy Lee said:
			
		

> LOL....  My name is Nancy and I am a chocaholic !!
> It's my worst weakness.
> 
> But a little at times is okay....only the milk chocolate, not the dark though.


Ha, I love milk chocolate too! But the last few times I ate it, I paid, large!! Easter is coming soon and I wanna  have some :voodoo:.  

All women love chocolate unless they are in denial :lol:


----------



## Nytefyre

Progresso chicken noodle soup.  Wish it was homemade but since I have a cold it is the best I can do.  I never get colds.  Sux!


----------



## Rob

I was bad... I had a packet of toobs lol

but I did hav a nice bit of chicken an carrots for dinner lol (very boring lol)


----------



## violetcreams

A croissant with seedless raspberry jam


----------



## dreamintwilight

Chicken pot pie


----------



## Lydia

I am making maki rolls for supper tonite. Yum yum! I love maki.


----------



## Jody

Had a Starbucks Latte Soy Latte. I'll pay in a bit!


----------



## Astra

Salmon with dill & lemon , new potatoes & green beans
and a Magnum ice cream   yummy


----------



## dreamintwilight

Astra101 said:
			
		

> Salmon with dill & lemon , new potatoes & green beans
> and a Magnum ice cream   yummy


What a perfect Spring-themed meal!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

California Burrito and a Pepsi.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Cheese pierogies and a homemade corn muffin (I actually had these for the first time last night and didn't regret it!)


----------



## Crohn's 35

Wow Marisa you really eat alot of risky food! If I ate what you did, I would be in constant pain! Good luck to ya .


----------



## wsturdev

I just had 1 single egg white and a small piece of a gluten free chicken apple  sausage.  I made homemade pizza last night with my husband for dinner.  For some strange reason, I can use a store bought thin pizza crust and then I use a little tom sauce, add jarred artichokes, roasted red pepper in the jar, black olives , the chicken sausage (cooked out on the grill) and low fat, part skim mozzarella cheese.  I actually have an appetite after having the worst winter.  Three-four months(I list count) of nothing but rice, chic broth, flat ginger ale, plain crackers.  Don't get me wrong it took two to three weeks to get back to having a appetite and the pizzza last night came after a couple of weeks of easing back in.

Either tonight or tomorrow night we are supposed to go out to dinner.  After cancellng most of the winter, literally this will be the first time out in about three-four months.  Know already what I am going to have.  I only suggest and go to places where I know the food is safe and my friends are great.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Pen - I try to keep any "risky" foods to a minimum. If I do eat it then it's usually a very small portion (in case it might not agree with me). Or I'll modify it and substitute for ingredients that I know are safer on the tummy. I find I am more paranoid about eating things than risky, haha. But, it seems my Crohn's isn't as severe as some on here. Prior to diagnosis, I never experienced any particular complications after eating certain foods. Who knows, perhaps it will change one day!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Pastrami and Swiss on Multigrain. Fresh strawberries, orange (Cara Cara) slices, a banana, and V-8 Juice.


----------



## dreamintwilight

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Pastrami and Swiss on Multigrain. Fresh strawberries, orange (Cara Cara) slices, a banana, and V-8 Juice.



Mmm, well balanced meal!

I just ate homemade broccoli and cheese quiche and hash browns with orange juice!


----------



## Nyx

I just got back from Denny's....had eggs, hash browns, and tea biscuits....was yummy!


----------



## Lydia

Nyx said:
			
		

> I just got back from Denny's....had eggs, hash browns, and tea biscuits....was yummy!


I love me a Moons Over My Hammy.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Steamed broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower, and acorn squash and a small chicken breast grill.  Healthy ... ask me later about the gas  lol.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Sushi - we made it at work today!


----------



## dreamintwilight

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Sushi - we made it at work today!



Oooo, I want sushi. What kind did you make?


----------



## Crohn's 35

Sharon I forgot you are a chef!  Does anyone cook for  you?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Mmm, well balanced meal!
> 
> I just ate homemade broccoli and cheese quiche and hash browns with orange juice!


Yeah, the better I eat the better I feel. Funny how it works that way  

I should probably stay away from the deli meats, but my last checkup showed my sodium intake levels are fine.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Marisa - we made all kinds...  California rolls, Tuna, Spicy Tuna, Salmon, BBQ Eel, Shrimp Tempura, Vegetarian rolls (Cucumber, Yam, Avocado, Red Pepper), and even some nigiri...  it was a sushi party!  I work in a school residence, and most of our students are going home for spring break so we figured we would make one of their favorite meals!  I brought home a California, a Tuna and a Yam roll.  Sooooo good!

Pen - No, I don't have anyone to cook for me...    I don't mind doing it myself but it sure would be nice to have someone to help with the dishes!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooo, hey, I don't mind dishes! Haha...Chicago's not too far from Canada  You cook, I'll clean!


----------



## Guest

what am i eating right now? nothing  put myself on starvation today as my tum has really been playing up, very uncomfortable for days.... so i didn't eat from teatime last night until about 7pm tonight - and i just had 2 soft crackers with cream cheese on. so far so good.... no horrid feelings in my stomach, but my head's been spinning a bit


----------



## ChefShazzy

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Ooo, hey, I don't mind dishes! Haha...Chicago's not too far from Canada  You cook, I'll clean!


Deal!


----------



## kenny

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Mmm, well balanced meal!
> 
> I just ate homemade broccoli and cheese quiche and hash browns with orange juice!


yea for the quiche! It really does serve the purpose doesn't it. I'm too lazy these days to make it anymore. Just buying these frozen ones  

How do you do the hash browns?


----------



## dreamintwilight

The quiche was lovely! It was actually a crustless version and super easy. Used frozen broccoli florets too. First time I made it, and will definitely make again!

You got me on the hash browns though, Kenny. Those weren't homemade. They were the store bought kind from the freezer.

Normally I like oven roasted potatoes. I'll just buy my favorite potatoes (normally it's redskin potatoes, but I've been using Idaho since I've been peeling the skin off). I chop them in quarter-size pieces and toss them in some olive oil (just enough to coat them all). Season with salt and pepper and then toss them again with my favorite dried herb (you could always do fresh too), like oregano, basil, thyme, parsley, etc. Bake them on a sheet pan in 375 F oven for about 30 minutes until they get crispy and golden brown. Perfect for a side dish (anytime I've made these for dinner guests there's never any left over) for any meal really.

My husband and I have yet to perfect our own homemade hash browns. We can never get them crispy enough like you get them at restaurants. One time he julienned them (like matchsticks) and sauteed them in the pan. They didn't quite crisp up, but they were really tasty.

I have another recipe for crispy smashed potatoes too. Can you tell I love potatoes?


----------



## Astra

It's Sunday!

Beef Roast with the Full Monty!  then

chocolate chip muffins


----------



## Lydia

I am making a sweet and sour stir fry tonight. Gotta use up the veggies before they turn on me.


----------



## kenny

I just had a big chunk of "Double Chocolate Extreme Blizzard Cake" from Dairy Queen. That will have to hold me over until the Roasted whole Chicken stuffed with lemon wedges and Marisa's oven baked potato recipe is done. I think I will add some steamed Green Beans to round out dinner dinner 

Thanks for the potato recipe dreamintwilight, I have never cooked potatoes like that before


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooo, Joan, I love chocolate chip muffins!

Today we had Mediterranean tuna noodle casserole and I ate a brownie for dessert


----------



## dreamintwilight

kenny said:
			
		

> I just had a big chunk of "Double Chocolate Extreme Blizzard Cake" from Dairy Queen. That will have to hold me over until the Roasted whole Chicken stuffed with lemon wedges and Marisa's oven baked potato recipe is done. I think I will add some steamed Green Beans to round out dinner dinner
> 
> Thanks for the potato recipe dreamintwilight, I have never cooked potatoes like that before


No problem at all! I hope you enjoy them, Kenny!  Let me know how they turn out!


----------



## ameslouise

I had PF Changs for lunch and will demand Indian food for dinner!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had the most AMAZING dinner last night that I forgot to post about! We went to this bar known for it's unique beer selection and it had the BEST food I've ever had. Period. I may have found the place to cater my last meal before I die. :ylol2: 

We had fresh soft pretzels to start out with: one traditional Bavarian and one Asiago sourdough pretzel. The second one was my favorite! Both we served piping hot with some sort of mustard that was sweet, but not like honey mustard.

I ordered a turkey pastrami sandwich with swiss cheese, bacon, and chipotle mayo (on a pretzel bun!) and he ordered a grass-fed, all-natural burger with swiss, bacon, and BBQ sauce. Both sandwiches came with the best crinkle-cut fries I've ever had and cole slaw. My husband and I are not cole slaw eaters and we both ate our coleslaw. It tasted like marshmallows! Haha.

We will definitely be going back to this place. Go check it out! It has the cutest decor inside too. http://firkinoflibertyville.com/


----------



## ChefShazzy

Yummmmmy!  Their sammiches sound so good, and I love that they have such a selection of cheeses!  If I'm ever in the area I'll will check it out.

I just finished a BK Veggie Burger - disappointing.  No tomatoes, and not nearly enough pickles.  Man, though, that DQ ice cream cake sounds SO GOOD right about now..  darn they don't have a soy version...


----------



## Entchen

We had a flavour tripping party for supper tonight.  A bunch of us ate miracle berries (ground up into tablets) and then tried a variety of sour foods: lemons, grapefruit, sour soother candy, etc. Tabasco sauce was mild in flavour but still burned the mouth. Sugar-free chocolate mousse was sweetened with lemon juice. And the hit of the party? Goat cheese. It tasted like panna cotta! 

The foods were definitely not Kelly friendly, so I just had a taste of this and a bit of that -- except for a full 1/2 grapefruit because it was so sweet. Yum. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/28/dining/28flavor.html


----------



## Astra

mmmm Marisa that food sounds delish!

Tonight I've had Jacket Potato & Butter with Tuna
Spotted Dick & Custard


----------



## Lydia

I made a wonderful minestrone soup for lunch today. My 2 year old had 2 helpings. Soup is always an easy way to get her to eat her veggies. 

I am ordering pizza tonite. I leave early in the morning for my first remi infusion and I dont feel much like cooking supper. I keep joking about it being my last meal. God I am so nervous about this.


----------



## dreamintwilight

You will do great, Lydia  And once the first treatment is behind you you'll feel a lot better!


----------



## Lydia

Thanks Marisa. I would have to say that 75% of my thoughts on the remicade are positive ones. I keep picturing myself having lots of fun this summer. That helps the most.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I fixed a nice green leaf salad with tomato, bell pepper, zucchini, mini-cucumber, "sea" legs, hard-boiled egg and cubed cheese in a pesto parmesan dressing. Fresh orange slices and fresh strawberries with yogurt. A can of San Pellegrino lemonade.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

$5 footlong. Subway Club


----------



## kenny

Lydia said:
			
		

> I made a wonderful minestrone soup for lunch today. My 2 year old had 2 helpings. Soup is always an easy way to get her to eat her veggies.


I made chicken noodle soup from the leftover chicken I cooked last night. I had cooked the chicken whole in the slowcooker so I had lots of broth to work with. I added some bullion and water plus some broken spaghetti noodles, lentils, green beans and a clove a garlic. It came out pretty good! Just threw it all in the crock pot and reused it.

Secret ingredient is I stuff the chicken with some lemon wedges when I cook it, and I added a bit of lemon juice to the broth as well


----------



## kenny

CrohnsHobo said:
			
		

> $5 footlong. Subway Club


dude your my hero. I am so shooting for the day I can eat one of those again. Cold-cut combo is my favorite! But the Meatball is a close second.


----------



## Entchen

"Fruit salad" with canned fruit, cottage cheese, whipped cream, and Jell-O powder. Yay, dessert for supper!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had chicken fajitas for dinner! First time since before being diagnosed. They were awesome and tummy seems to be happy with them. We nixed the onions though


----------



## CrohnsHobo

For dinner and for leftover lunch today I had Chicken with Curry/Coconut and Asparagus, snow peas, red bell pepper, water chestnuts, green onions and shalots with sticky rice. Was delicious.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Oooo, that sounds like panang chicken. My fav!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Ya I just tossed the chicken with curry powder then cooked in the wok with some sesame oil, ginger, garlic, and the shalots. Then added in the vegis for a few minutes, the a can of coconut milk. Sort of a hodge podge of stuff.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooo, I should try that in my wok


----------



## ameslouise

Lydia - Good luck with the remicade!

Joan-  what is spotted dick??  Sounds like an STD!

I had Passover dinner tonight - the usual, minus the brisket!  I had a couple macaroons - hope they sit well!


----------



## Lydia

I saw it posted somewhere and I craved it today so I bought myself some. I just had to pick up some bagels, lox and cream cheese. I am eating it for breakfast tomorrow. Yum yum. 

lol. Spotted dick?! What is that. I feel like a little kid for laughing.

NVM I got brave enough to google it:



> Spotted dick is a steamed suet pudding containing dried fruit (usually currants) commonly served with custard, and a standard part of English cuisine. Spotted refers to the dried fruit (which resemble spots) and dick may be a contraction/corruption of the word pudding (from the last syllable) or possibly a corruption of the word dough[1]  or dog, as "spotted dog" is another name for the same dish. Another explanation offered for the latter half of the name is that it comes from the German word for "thick," in reference to the thickened suet mixture.


I shouldnt laugh too much, in Canada we drink Homo milk.


----------



## Manjane

Just had a big mac and french fries after a while ... mmm


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pumpkin Cookies, and summer berry tea.. the last three ;(... gonna try with real pumpkin this time Mike...  great cookies!


----------



## ameslouise

Steamed suet pudding?????  Isn't suet what you put in a bird feeder?

That would send me to the ER for sure!!!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Tacos!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Hot tamales and chili! Mustard and dandelion greens, tomato, cucumber and basalmic dressing salad! Green Tea-flavoured ice cream!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Loovvee Green Tea Ice Cream. Especially Green Tea Mochi!


----------



## can1991

My husband works at home, in his wood working shop. He had roasted chicken, stove top dressing, mixed vegies and gravy all ready when I got home.  I am very lucky to have a husband that cooks.


----------



## ameslouise

Yes, you are! That sounds great!

I made coconut curry melange - it was delish, even if it stunk up the whole house!


----------



## Astra

I've been a naughty girl!
We've had a chippy tea! Chimps, finch and mushy bees! (as my kids call em)


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Smoked Turkey and Gouda Panini with Salt and Vinegar chips.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had homemade General Tso's chicken with green beans and white rice. It was SO good! Forget Chinese takeout!


----------



## violetcreams

banana bread


----------



## dreamintwilight

Last night I had pad Thai from our favorite place. Yummy! This morning my husband got us McDonald's breakfast!


----------



## violetcreams

venison burger


----------



## Crohns08

Fried grouper (In almond flour and peanut oil) and fries from chick fil a!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Broiled chicken breast zzzzzz


----------



## Entchen

My friend made a roast lamb last night. 

*sighs happily*


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Roast turkey, mashed potatoes, yams, veggies, cranberry sauce.


----------



## farm

violetcreams said:
			
		

> venison burger


Awesome, now get rid of the horrid banana bread!  uke_r:  I hate bananas!

Catfish, that I just caught today!:ycool:


----------



## ameslouise

Astra101 said:
			
		

> I've been a naughty girl!
> We've had a chippy tea! Chimps, finch and mushy bees! (as my kids call em)


Huh?  Are these even foods?!?!?  Please translate into American for me!!  

- Amy

PS I am still sweating curry from dinner two nights ago!


----------



## dreamintwilight

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Huh?  Are these even foods?!?!?  Please translate into American for me!!
> 
> - Amy
> 
> PS I am still sweating curry from dinner two nights ago!


:ylol2: I was thinking the same thing! Tonight was leftover pizza night


----------



## Astra

Sorry girls!
I forget no-one knows wot I'm on about!

A chippy tea-from the chip shop-great British tradition!
Chimps, finch and mushy bees is
Chips, fish and mushy peas!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I just had apricot-mustard glazed ham, sauteed artichokes, carrots, green beans, and pearl onions, and tator tots!


----------



## David in Seattle

Marshmallows toasted over the gas stove burner.  

I'm all about the nutrition :biggrin: 

BTW can1991, I have a good sized woodworking shop & love building furniture.  I was just set to go into it professionally when getting sick & some other events got in the way.  Does your husband have a web page?


----------



## ameslouise

Thanks for the translation!  I love mushy bees! 

I just had vegetarian paella.  I found passover rice this year and fell absolutely sinful eating it!


----------



## Lydia

I had spaghetti and meat sauce at the inlaws tonite. My 2 year old daughter stuffed her face. I love watching her eat spaghetti. lol.


----------



## violetcreams

Apple tart


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ham sandwich on a pita ...dinner ham steak...breakfast ham again lol.


----------



## Lydia

I am being brave and making chilli. I used very mild seasoning but still, its chilli. My husband will be so happy to have this though. lol. Oh and its vegetarian chilli so it shouldnt be greasy, which should make it more tolerable.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Grilled cheese with salt and vinegar chips


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Leftover Easter pizza.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Turkey salad sandwich with cucumber and green pepper on sprouted grain bread, and a side green salad. Orange slices. V-8 Juice.


----------



## violetcreams

Veggie soup & a toasted bagel


----------



## Lydia

I am going to make a mild chickpea curry today. Gee I am really brave these days.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I'm too afraid to eat, LOL.


----------



## Crohn's 35

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> I'm too afraid to eat, LOL.



Why what wrong Ed?? :confused2:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Jettalady said:
			
		

> Why what wrong Ed?? :confused2:


Haha..... no, I'm okay. Doc wants me to see a dietician. 

Green salad with fresh vegetables and Crab Salad Sandwich on Multigrain.


----------



## dreamintwilight

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Haha..... no, I'm okay. Doc wants me to see a dietician.
> 
> Green salad with fresh vegetables and Crab Salad Sandwich on Multigrain.



Seriously! Stop eating all that junk food! :tongue:


----------



## Crohn's 35

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Haha..... no, I'm okay. Doc wants me to see a dietician.
> 
> Green salad with fresh vegetables and Crab Salad Sandwich on Multigrain.



You scared me :eek2:  :lol: .  I am or was seeing a dietician, she seems to know more than most doc's do about Crohn's.  I am also seeing her to lose weight :tongue: .  She isnt covered by our plan so I stopped seeing her for a bit, but will continue once I get off Prednisone.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Mexican hot chocolate.

A melted disk of Mexican chocolate with dashes of cinnamon, cayenne, and vanilla sugar in Hemp Milk.

Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## can1991

Popcorn!!! I hope I won`t be paying for this tomorrow!!!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

can1991 said:
			
		

> Popcorn!!!


----------



## violetcreams

lol


----------



## Manjane

Pizza


----------



## ameslouise

Grilled (vegan) cheese for breakfast - yum!

Today off to NYC and my favorite little restaurant - Nanoosh - for thier AMAZING tomato soup, hummus and tabouli salad!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Breakfast sandwich and a diet coke.


----------



## violetcreams

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Mexican hot chocolate.
> 
> A melted disk of Mexican chocolate with dashes of cinnamon, cayenne, and vanilla sugar in Hemp Milk.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm



Wow, that sounds amazing. I want that.

I'm eating a haddock fishcake with some peas & some HP sauce.


----------



## Dustin

Apple sauce and crackers.


----------



## Lydia

I made a can of mushroom soup for lunch, because I went to playgroup with my daughter this morning and I needed something quick. My body must really hate processed food because right after I finished the bowl of soup, my tummy started grumbling and bubbling. Like I could see the bubbles moving in my belly. 

I have eaten both chilli and curry this week made from scratch and my tummy was fine. One bowl of processed soup and I feel weird, not sick or in pain but its definitley not sitting right. Blah.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I felt that way after eating a frozen macaroni dinner once. Haha.


----------



## Lydia

OMG its still bubbling and now my stomach hurts. Not my bowels, my actual stomach. Never again.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

California Burrito and Jamacha


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

violetcreams said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds amazing. I want that.









Yeah, it's not like your ordinary baker's chocolate. The cocoa beans are processed differently, so the flavor is more bitter. You can also put spices like nutmeg or allspice in it. 

It's actually a good source of anti-oxidants. Plus it's the Aztec Food of the Gods, if you fancy that sort of thing.


----------



## can1991

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

>



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Oven-fried chicken and macaroni and cheese with dark chocolate-covered graham crackers for dessert


----------



## farm

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Mexican hot chocolate.
> 
> A melted disk of Mexican chocolate with dashes of cinnamon, cayenne, and vanilla sugar in Hemp Milk.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm


Ok, I'm from the country, but how do you milk a Hemp????:eek2: :eek2: 


Venison Chili, Pizza, and Potato soup.  (Yeah, don't ask.)


----------



## Lydia

Its not milk, lol its "milk".


----------



## farm

But to get "milk" from something you have to "milk" it right?  Like a cow?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

farm said:
			
		

> But to get "milk" from something you have to "milk" it right?  Like a cow?


Technically it's a juice I suppose. Juice with milk-like consistency. Never had it before. The young lady I was having hot chocolate with supplied it.


----------



## farm

LMAO, I know Ed.  I was just messing with ya'll.  I ask the same question when someone say's Soy Milk.


----------



## violetcreams

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's not like your ordinary baker's chocolate. The cocoa beans are processed differently, so the flavor is more bitter. You can also put spices like nutmeg or allspice in it.
> 
> It's actually a good source of anti-oxidants. Plus it's the Aztec Food of the Gods, if you fancy that sort of thing.



Oh, want, WANT


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Veggie Chicken Patty Sandwich, Doritios, Diet Root Beer


----------



## Lydia

Turkey on Black Russian Rye with homemade saurkraut.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Chicken noodle soup with rice


----------



## ChefShazzy

...I have a batch of pistachio cupcakes in the oven right now, I can't wait for them to come out!  I will be topping them with rosewater icing.  Mmmmmmm!


----------



## dreamintwilight

OMG Sharon. Those sound tasty!


----------



## ameslouise

Romaine chopped salad and a "meaball parm" grinder.


----------



## dreamintwilight

You're killing me Sharon!! I love anything having to do with cake! Mmmm...and I just friended you on Facebook! 

Oh...and I had chicken enchiladas tonight for dinner. Mmmm...and apple pie for dessert!


----------



## ChefShazzy

Yeah, I couldn't figure out how to post the pic, so I just put it up on facebook...    I am hoping to put up all kinds of food pics so keep checking back...  And, anyone else who wants to add me on facebook is welcome;  or give me quick pointers on how to post pics here?


----------



## ChefShazzy

Whoo hoo, I did it!  Thanks for the help, M!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Toasted multigrain bagel with low-fat cream cheese.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yay, Sharon!

Ed - That used to be one of my fav things to munch on at Starbucks!


----------



## farm

Fish sammich and chili from Wendy's!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooooo, I love (and miss!) Wendy's chili! My fav! I've never had their fish sandwich before.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Lefover Goulash and some ice tea.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Banana, applesauce and plain white rice.


----------



## Lydia

BRAT diet eh Johnny? I give it to my DD if she gets the scoots. 

We had rice pasta and meat/tomato sauce for supper.


----------



## Lisa

Roast turkey, Bell's stuffing, gravy and a 'short' glass of homemade Chardonnay....


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Well Lydia, that was the plan. Appears I couldn't stomach that either. Ended up having a yogurt smoothie. That bagel yesterday is the last solid food I've had in two days.


----------



## Lydia

Sucky. My baby is tougher than you. 

I joke, I joke Johnny. 

I was brave enough to do something that I hadnt done in well over a year. I put a little bit of franks red hot sauce on a chicken wrap. It was good and now I wait and see if I can actually handle it. It tasted so good.


----------



## Lisa

lol @ Lydia - I had a little green jalapeno sauce (like 4 drops) on my lunch...and paid for it the rest of the afternoon.....finally felt better @8pm.....will probably feel it again tomorrow morning~!


----------



## violetcreams

gouda on toast


----------



## Lydia

Man that remicade stuff is awesome. I am doing great in spite of the hot sauce.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Grilled chicken and oven-roasted potatoes with oregano!


----------



## Lydia

Yellowfin tuna fried in garlic butter with rice and carrots.


----------



## ameslouise

Lydia said:
			
		

> Man that remicade stuff is awesome. I am doing great in spite of the hot sauce.


So glad the Remi is working well so far!  I love the spicy stuff but the exit is.... whoo boy!

Just had a banana and peanut butter.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Some chamomille tea, and then some Ensure, then some peppermint tea. A slice of toast with a little peanut putter.


----------



## Entchen

Ham and parsnips.


----------



## teeny5

Toasted Cinnamon and Raisin bagel with cream cheese and coffee!


----------



## Lisa

Just ate my lunch - ham and salami on white bread w/mayo.....


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ed - I'm about to have some Ensure today too! My stomach is feeling a lot better than yesterday upon waking, but I'm taking it easy just to be sure!


----------



## ChefShazzy

Huge fruit salad with strawberries, blackberries, pineapple, and starfruit!


----------



## Astra

OMG! me too Sharon, freaky!
mine had black grapes, peaches and oranges too
plus cream!

fingers crossed it stays in! Cos it cost a bomb!! lol


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yay! I can now eat salads like that! Haha


----------



## ChefShazzy

this is what it looked like...  

I didn't even have enough room for the pineapple I bought, too!!  And I've only been able to eat 1/3 of it...  You're right, Joan, it did cost a bomb...  but so delicious!  I am hoping all the fibre helps get things moving for me.


----------



## Lisa

Had a little ham last night (wasn't really hungry- not sure what THAT is about!).....for lunch today some 'hungarian'  chicken (sans sauce) and rice.....feeling kind of 'weird' lately......hmm....


----------



## Astra

Yum Yum Sharon

I didnt take a photo of mine, it was demolished within seconds!


----------



## dreamintwilight

That looks DELICIOUS! I just had some chocolate Cheerios!


----------



## violetcreams

cadbury's chocolate buttons


----------



## Entchen

Pasta shells with a spicy pesto. And a smidge bit of chocolate bunny.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I ate a chocolate-covered Peep a bit ago.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Thai rice with mixed vegetables and chicken.


----------



## Rob

Strawbery jam on toast and honey on toast lol
followed by a bucket of tablets haha geez breakfast is fun lmao


----------



## dreamintwilight

Just had grilled cod with seasoning and green beans and tator tots.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Asiago Bagel


----------



## Lisa

about to have a yougrt.......not really hungry right now...but I am hungry....does that make sense?


----------



## dreamintwilight

Honey nut Cheerios


----------



## Meltric

Mr Noodles. I eat a bowl of them almost every single day!


----------



## dreamintwilight

It's taco night tonight!


----------



## Entchen

I'm thawing meat for a hamburger. Will add a side of squash.


----------



## michaelhoffman

Right now I am on my computer and I am not eating but drinking. I am drinking a mexican diet cokes. Who ever has tasted mexican diet coke would be knowing that it tastes more better than an American one. Well if the record for the best diet coke has to be given, the winner would none other than mexican diet coke, IMO.


----------



## violetcreams

fishcake & peas


----------



## dreamintwilight

I just had apple juice, orange jell-o, and now I'm drinking hot tea (writing this from the hospital. they just upgraded me from NPO to clear liquids, woo!)


----------



## kristenmickel

Right now I'm sitting in my office enjoying my coffee..


----------



## dreamintwilight

Just had an egg and a small bowl of Rice Krispies. Drank some peppermint tea!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Bratwurst!


----------



## ameslouise

Just finished "tamale pie" with polenta, refrijoles, "cheese" and taco sauce.


----------



## dreamintwilight

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Just finished "tamale pie" with polenta, refrijoles, "cheese" and taco sauce.



Yum! I'm about to eat my exciting low-res meal of pasta with butter and parmesan and some cooked carrots.


----------



## Entchen

Chicken & dumplings. My first meal after yesterday's strawberry-induced disaster.


----------



## Sue-2009

laffy taffy!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had rice, spinach, and tofu for dinner. A slice of angel food cake for dinner, and a snack of peanut butter, cheese, and crackers. Mind you all in small portions.


----------



## Lydia

Honey baked lentils over rice.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had a plain grilled chicken sandwich and a baked potato with bacon and cheese.


----------



## Lisa

Menu tonight.....

Smoked beef brisket, pasta salad......not sure what vegetable yet.....

Last night was swordfish oscar (with lobster meat) and a hollandase sauce.....


----------



## ameslouise

pasobuff said:
			
		

> Last night was swordfish oscar (with lobster meat) and a hollandase sauce.....


I just can't picture "swordfish oscar" without thinking of Nyx's stoma!!!!

Tonight was vegetarian chili and corn bread.  (Secret chili ingredient - a little bit of non-dairy dark chocolate and some chocolate chili powder. )


----------



## dreamintwilight

ameslouise said:
			
		

> I just can't picture "swordfish oscar" without thinking of Nyx's stoma!!!!
> 
> Tonight was vegetarian chili and corn bread.  (Secret chili ingredient - a little bit of non-dairy dark chocolate and some chocolate chili powder. )



Haha! I didn't think of that, Amy! That is funny. And your dinner sounds DELICIOUS! I cannot wait until this low-res diet is over.


----------



## Lydia

ameslouise said:
			
		

> I just can't picture "swordfish oscar" without thinking of Nyx's stoma!!!!
> 
> Tonight was vegetarian chili and corn bread.  (Secret chili ingredient - a little bit of non-dairy dark chocolate and some chocolate chili powder. )


My secret ingredient is a half cup to a cup of day old coffee. It adds a smoky flavor to the chilli.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooooo. If I ever eat chili again I'll have to try that!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Grilled smoked turkey and cheese sandwich! Mmmm, my new fav!


----------



## kenny

two skinless chicken breast with BBQ sauce and a side of steamed Broccoli and red bell peppers.


----------



## Lisa

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> Haha! I didn't think of that, Amy! That is funny. And your dinner sounds DELICIOUS! I cannot wait until this low-res diet is over.


OMG.....I almost spit my Goya grapefruit soda all over the computer!!!!! I never even thought of that! rofl....

Tonight was left over beef brisket, above sode, cauliflower with a chaser of hycodone cough syrup!


----------



## David in Seattle

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Tonight was vegetarian chili and corn bread.  (Secret chili ingredient - a little bit of non-dairy dark chocolate and some chocolate chili powder. )



Dark chocolate with chili peppers, great addition.  I also like to put pepper in with chocolate desserts!  Yummy!


----------



## Chrismac

Swift said:
			
		

> Homemade Cheese and Marmite bread (2 slices) - toasted with butter and a glass of Elderflower and white grape juice. MMMMmmmmm........


My hero! I saw the marmite and the elderflower and knew you had to be English! Cheese and marmite sandwiches have been my lunch for YEARS.. and comfort food is totally marmite on toast in the evenings.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm eating Crispix cereal.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Chicken Noodle Soup from the crock pot.


----------



## Meltric

French onion flavoured Sun Chips. oh lord I may regret this!! They have been sitting in my cupboard for about a month now and I've been so great at avoiding them.... today I just gave it. and they are SO SO SO good! 
.... worth it.


----------



## Lisa

fresh (frozen) tuna pan seared med-rare (red pepper flake olive oil, fresh cracked pepper and plain bread crumbs).....with a little teryaki sauce...and rice.....


----------



## ChefShazzy

Hmmm, well I had an egg salad sandwich at lunch, and a bean fajita for dinner...  better sleep with the windows open tonight!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Hmmm, well I had an egg salad sandwich at lunch, and a bean fajita for dinner...  better sleep with the windows open tonight!!


:ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2:


----------



## ameslouise

Tuesday night is pasta night - tonight we had a corn/quinoa blend pasta (pretty good), some spinach cakes, salad.  Ate too much as always on pasta night!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Grilled turkey and provolone sandwich!


----------



## Nyx

ameslouise said:
			
		

> I just can't picture "swordfish oscar" without thinking of Nyx's stoma!!!!


*puts her hand over Oscar*  What did he ever do to you??   *shudders*  lol

I just ate Cheesies


----------



## Nyx

Oh...and I just saw this on Facebook...I want to eat it!!!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=286315&id=118981668118489

Oscar cupcakes!!  And they make them right in my town too!!!


----------



## ameslouise

Nyx said:
			
		

> *puts her hand over Oscar*  What did he ever do to you??   *shudders*  lol


Awwwww,  we all got nothing but love for Oscar!

Just had Puffins peanut butter cereal - my new addiction!


----------



## Chrismac

Chocolate cake with tons of butterscotch icing and coke. Paying for it now, though.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Spinach and cheese raviolis!


----------



## SouthernCrohnie

Toast with peanut butter and sliced banana


----------



## Crohn's 35

SouthernCrohnie said:
			
		

> Toast with peanut butter and sliced banana


Love that combo, but not toasted.  Good and safe too!  Good stuff.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Peanut butter on a rice cake with a Green Tea Latte.


----------



## Entchen

Homemade bread and butter, with a decaf caramel latte. One of the perks of being in between jobs is having lots of time to bake and cook.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Cheese Ravioli with tomato sauce.


----------



## dreamintwilight

CrohnsHobo said:
			
		

> Cheese Ravioli with tomato sauce.



Hey are you copying me?


----------



## ameslouise

Grilled portabellas, pearl barley with rosemary, "casear" salad with croutons.

Burned all the hair off my hand and wrist while grilling the 'shrooms.  That smelled great.


----------



## Nyx

Chicken and bacon ravioli with vodka sauce


----------



## dreamintwilight

Gosh, today was ravioli day! 

I just had chicken vesuvio.


----------



## Chrismac

not eating much today due to eating silly things last night! Haha.. feeling it for sure.


----------



## violetcreams

lemon madeira cake & a cup of tea


----------



## Chrismac

Cup of tea sounds so good.... might have to give in to that one! I have my water right here.. but I miss my tea.


----------



## dreamintwilight

2 eggs and a side of pears w/ a cup of (instant) coffee.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Vanilla frozen yogurt, after a four day flare... I will be cutting out coffee, apparently it is a major no no... I give up so much, hate to give up the only thing I get up and look forward too.  Caffeine is hard on Crohns.  Have to wean off, or I get headaches, 2 cups in the morning... I hate this stupid disease!


----------



## ameslouise

Awwww, Pen, sorry to hear you're having a rough few days.  I finally quit coffee 6 months ago and it was HARD!!!  Good luck.

Nothing exciting to report on the food front, other than Indian food/frozen entree I shoveled down for dinner before Harrison's baseball game.


----------



## Crohn's 35

ameslouise, thanks for your support, but what I want to know is did it help you tremdously since you quit drinking coffee, I wanna know if it is worth it


----------



## mspaghettio

I have had major issues with coffee too....but I've found green tea to be a good substitute. It has about 1/2 the caffeine and is much gentler on the stomach. I like it with some honey or a pack of splenda. Might be good to help you weane yourself off the coffee! 

Currently blueberry yogurt and peppermint tea. (And Percocet, haha)


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks spaghettio (loved those as a kid, but I can make a mean spaghetti sauce  ) I used to use splenda but now I use stevia, no calories.  Takes time to get used to.  I drink herbal teas no caffeine, I drink it with nothing in it.  But nothing is as good as a nice cup of coffee to start your day... good thing this is night time lol.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Maybe sub hot chocolate instead


----------



## Entchen

You might also try a rooibos latte, if you like the dressed up coffees (the ones without too much actual coffee flavour). Brew some red tea, froth up some milk, add a dash of caramel. Starbucks sells its caramel at $10 for 1Litre - you have to ask as it isn't one of their retail products, though.


----------



## Lydia

Chicken soup. DD and DH got the stomach flu. I have been spared....so far. I also made myself some french toast earlier.


----------



## Entchen

Yum French toast! Fingers crossed for quick recovery for the fam -- and for the bug to miss you.


----------



## Chrismac

Coffee has always been bad for me.. I used to drink the equivalent of 15 cups a day, 3 spoonfuls of instant in each! Then I had a bad flare that put me back in hospital and since then I've not been able to drink it.

I feel it straight away, sometimes even after about 3 mouthfuls. Which doesn't stop me sometimes.

But I've found that it's much better when I don't drink it. The longest time I've been in remission was about 6 months and that's because I completely cut ALL caffeine, bread cheese and milk. It worked.

Tea is the same but only during a flare usually.


----------



## ameslouise

Jettalady said:
			
		

> ameslouise, thanks for your support, but what I want to know is did it help you tremdously since you quit drinking coffee, I wanna know if it is worth it


Hard to tell b/c I changed so many things at the same time - cutting out processed food, dairy, meat, etc,.

I think it's worth it - one less monkey on my back!


----------



## Lisa

banana.....

dinner tonight was chicken legs cooked in the outdoor smoker (no smoke, just used it as an oven) and salad.....


----------



## Lydia

Kelly said:
			
		

> Yum French toast! Fingers crossed for quick recovery for the fam -- and for the bug to miss you.


It totally missed me. Not so bad for an immunocompromised person eh?

Today I made some mediteranian style couscous.


----------



## Entchen

That's good news, Lydia!

I had rice pudding for supper tonight.


----------



## violetcreams

pretzels & raita


----------



## ameslouise

Lydia said:
			
		

> It totally missed me.


It did NOT miss me!! :eek2:  In the hospital right now waiting for my tray of clear liquids!


----------



## Lydia

ameslouise said:
			
		

> It did NOT miss me!! :eek2:  In the hospital right now waiting for my tray of clear liquids!


Aw, poor thing. If you are as sick as my DH was, then I feel really sorry for you. He was sitting on the toilet leaned over the bathtub vomiting. Poor guy. 

Feel better soon.


----------



## ChefShazzy

freshly baked banana walnut bread...

...and, hope ya feel better soon Amy.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yuuuuum, Sharon!

Aww, Amy. I hope you feel better very soon! Liquids and hospital stays are no fun.


----------



## ameslouise

Veg broth, italian ice and lemon jello!

Thanks fo the well-wishes.  It's a mini vacation with lots of rest and no laundry or house chores!

Feeling MUCH better.  Plus they found an major iron deficiency which could help explain the hair loss and restless legs I have had recently.


----------



## violetcreams

Croissant with chocolate spread & a cup of tea.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Mmm, chocolate croissants. I am living vicariously through other people's food!


----------



## violetcreams

I just made the most gorgeous yorkshire puddings!!! Delicious, even if I do say so myself, lol.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Grilled turkey and cheese sandwich with carrots (once again!)


----------



## Entchen

Pork and cabbage dumplings with a small salad.


----------



## violetcreams

tofu & rice with pak choi


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Clam Chowder


----------



## fribourg

I had a chicken soup tonight and some smoked chicken with toast, 20 ml red almond wine. Always thought coffee affected my chrons a lot, read so many of you cut out coffee I decided to quit it completely starting now. Not to mention I smoke too much 

Thank you..


----------



## ChefShazzy

moroccan chickpea soup


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Making a chicken curry with rice and steamed mixed veggies.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I wish I was eating something to celebrate Cinco de Mayo. I want tacos! Or fajitas...Mmmmm...


----------



## David in Seattle

2 egg omelet with Gruyere cheese, smoothy made from water melon, banana, strawberries & honey.


----------



## David in Seattle

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> I wish I was eating something to celebrate Cinco de Mayo. I want tacos! Or fajitas...Mmmmm...


Oh yes!  TAMALES (queso, pollo y puerco!) WITH FIERY salsa! Used to go to this great little place in East LA for these.  The cornmeal made the right way, with _LARD!_ :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

My god they were good!!!!

I'll just fly down there now, and pig out on a plate full.  Washed down with copious amounts of Negra Modelo (Corona or Dos Equis???  _Orina comadreja!!!_ .

Then I'll just step in front of a bus before it all makes it past my duodenum!

Hey, this _could work..._


----------



## Meltric

_drinking_ a london fog made with almond milk! yum!


----------



## David in Seattle

Meltric said:
			
		

> _drinking_ a london fog made with almond milk! yum!


London Fog!  I thought that was a rain coat!!!  :ylol2:


----------



## Entchen

Beef stew, with homemade cinnamon rolls for dessert.


----------



## Chrismac

At my boyfriends parents in The Netherlands, eating lots and lots of yummy Dutch food!!


----------



## Amay

Have some homemade bread waiting for me in the kitchen, so going to have a sandwich with marinated artichokes (trouble ahead?) and cucumber and a bit of crumbly Wensleydale cheese (Wallace and Grommit's favourite) and some kind of fruit smoothie.  I have pistachios in the cupboard that are calling out to me but that would be lethal for me.  Anyone else have real problems with nuts (ground nuts fine, whole nuts bad!)?


----------



## dreamintwilight

David in Seattle said:
			
		

> Oh yes!  TAMALES (queso, pollo y puerco!) WITH FIERY salsa! Used to go to this great little place in East LA for these.  The cornmeal made the right way, with _LARD!_ :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> My god they were good!!!!
> 
> I'll just fly down there now, and pig out on a plate full.  Washed down with copious amounts of Negra Modelo (Corona or Dos Equis???  _Orina comadreja!!!_ .
> 
> Then I'll just step in front of a bus before it all makes it past my duodenum!
> 
> Hey, this _could work..._



Mmmm, I LOVE tamales too! We did end up having tacos last night! Yay! I just ate them with flour tortillas.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Salt and Vinegar Pringles and Diet Orange Soda.


----------



## SouthernCrohnie

mmmm. Salt and Vineger chips are the best. I've never had the Pringles ones. 

I'm making Chinese rice porridge (congee) right now, so I guess that's what I'll be having. It has become a household staple of late.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Cheddar pierogies and canned carrots


----------



## Entchen

Yogurt pancakes and chocolate soy milk. *_sugar_*


----------



## dreamintwilight

Sloppy joe's with green beans and carrots


----------



## Guest

yesterday morning my fiance made me a yummy bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast. today, i'm sitting here smiling at him.. but there's nothing happening haha, so i guess i'll be eating my usual crackers & cheese, or a yoghurt, shortly...


----------



## ameslouise

Breakfast in bed for mother's day!

Egg white omelet with rice cheese, hash browns with rosemary & thyme, juice and tea.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yum, Amy! I bought rice cheese yesterday to put on sloppy joe's and couldn't tell the difference  The hubby wasn't interested in trying though, haha.


----------



## Crohn's 35

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Breakfast in bed for mother's day!
> 
> Egg white omelet with rice cheese, hash browns with rosemary & thyme, juice and tea.



Niice.  I just had cereal for breakfast but my husband is making homemade bread and bbq a  Tbone steak which I will only eat the porter house side, I ain't that stupid, I know where the tender meat is :lol: .  Cake and frozen yogurt for dessert.  I got flowers and coffee and a card.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had Vietnamese soup today for lunch. It was interesting...my husband got phở with like 6 different types of beef including tripe and tendons! :eek2:


----------



## dreamintwilight

Chicken and dumplings!


----------



## ameslouise

Vegan enchildas, refried beans (am I crazy!?!), rice and half an avocado!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I don't think so, haha. I ate tacos the other day


----------



## Entchen

Salmon, and sourdough bread that I've been waiting for for 4 days (it took a while to get the starter started). The dietician I've been working with insists that my crab legs addiction does not count as eating lots of fish, so I really only had the salmon to make her happy.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Mmmmmm, salmon!  That's lunch for me on Thursday.

For dinner when I get home, I'll be having pesto chicken suprème, wilted spinach with roasted red pepper, and cavena nuda!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Breakfast burritos: leftover sloppy joe turkey meat, scrambled eggs, and cheddar (rice) cheese! Yum!


----------



## Entchen

Sourdough bread and farm fresh butter.

I'm going for "coffee" with someone tomorrow and trying to figure out what to order when at the moment I can't have coffee, black/green tea, bubble tea, juice, pop, or milk!

ps: Sharon, I Googled cavena nuda. Sounds really good!


----------



## ChefShazzy

Poached eggs on whole wheat English muffins with fresh fruit salad.

Yeah, Kelly, naked oats are really yummy, you might even be able to find them in Edmonton.  I don't think they are available outside of Canada yet.  I went to a trade show a few weeks ago and got 1.5kg free!  It does have a much higher fibre content than rice, so it may not be suitable for those in a flare.  I've been able to bump up my fibre intake slowly after this Humira seems to be kicking in.

As for 'coffee', maybe some herbal tea?  With bit of honey, even?  That's the only thing I can think of other than water if you can't have all those other things!    Good luck.


----------



## dreamintwilight

How about steamed cider, Kelly? Hot chocolate? Sometimes places can steam milk and put in your favorite flavors too.


----------



## kenny

Delisso rising crust pizza.  No its delivery!  feeling groovy and hope to stay that way


----------



## Nyx

I made roast chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, and broccoli for dinner tonight...yummmy!!!


----------



## Entchen

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> How about steamed cider, Kelly? Hot chocolate? Sometimes places can steam milk and put in your favorite flavors too.


Thanks, and herbal tea seemed like the way to go yesterday. I can have hot chocolate on good days (made with water due to lactose intolerance), and it's become one of my favourite treats. Cider had to go out the window several months ago, boo. 

As for tonight: I'm making ribs for the first time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chrismac

I went to an Indian restaurant with my dad last night....

I'm so glad ALL my flatmates are away for the next 2 days.. the effects are bad!

I had a naan bread and lamb passanda. It's really mild.. no hot spices.. but still....... very creamy and almondy.


----------



## ameslouise

I went CRAZY this weekend!  I ate bread for the first time in 8 months with no adverse effects, chocolate chip cookies and a vegan birthday cake made with dark chocolate that I was sure was going to destroy me but it was delicious and treated me right!  Woo hoo!


----------



## ChefShazzy

earl grey tea and an english muffin with a spot of jam


----------



## Chrismac

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> earl grey tea and an english muffin with a spot of jam


Oh how wonderfully English!! Earl Grey and Lady Grey are my absolute FAVOURITE! To the point where I take Earl Grey with me wherever I go.

I am a true Brit!


----------



## ChefShazzy

Earl Grey is by far my favorite tea.  I don't always carry it on me, but there is always some in the house.  My Grandma was British and she got me hooked on the tea...  it reminds me of her every time I brew a pot.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Chai tea and a bagel w/ cream cheese


----------



## Chrismac

There really is nothing better than a pot of Earl Grey!

I love my teapot. It's my favourite kitchen item.

Right now.. I'm drinking tea and crispy bacon (the British stuff) a yoghurt and a banana.


----------



## Entchen

I'm having Ensure for breakfast (and until Tuesday!). The GI's office said that going on a liquid diet early might reduce the amount of prep needed, and since I now have a hair-trigger reflex for throwing up, I thought this might come in handy.


----------



## wsturdev

I just read all of the different combinations, and I must say some of them were quite different from what I can eat.  Yesterday, (Thursday) was not a good day, but I must confess I didn't eat very intelligently.  Today, (Friday), I had gluten free corn flakes, some peaches cut up in it and lactose, fat free milk.  Didn't set too well.  For lunch, I had a boneless chic breast which I made the night before.  Very thin chic breasts, dipped in rice chex, salt, pepper and oregano then dipped in milk and baked.  I got the recipe on a Crohn's website.  Pretty good.  Then I followed it up with a gluten free cookie and cold herb tea.  Up till now, I have been pretty good, but I am not letting this get me down, because I have been pretty good since April.

Crohn's  - gallbladder, appendix, secum and bowel resection - on Remicade infusion every 8 weeks


----------



## David in Seattle

I'm trying the Specific Carb Diet.  Just had a piece of "Almond Muffin Loaf" from a SCD recipe site http://www.scdrecipe.com/recipes-bread/.  More cake like than bread like, but not bad, especially if you  haven't had anything like bread in about 5 months.  I think  the recipe has potential for additions, going either sweet or savory.  Easy to make, too.  BTW, if anyone does want to make it, you can buy a pound of pre-ground almond "flour" at Trader Joes for less than the cost of the nuts themselves, and it saves a whole lotta work!


----------



## David in Seattle

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Earl Grey is by far my favorite tea.  I don't always carry it on me, but there is always some in the house.  My Grandma was British and she got me hooked on the tea...  it reminds me of her every time I brew a pot.


I love Earl Grey, too.  Really like the added flavor and smell of the Bergamot.  Nice memories of your grandma :ysmile:


----------



## dreamintwilight

Chicken noodle soup!


----------



## markbills85

soup - and ensure - basically cold + flare = liquid diet lol


----------



## kenny

Pasta salad made with those big swirly noodles, chopped cauliflower/broccoli/carrot, diced red onion, Malt vinegar/olive oil/water/lemon juice dressing with a bit of rosemary, crushed black peppercorns and onion salt to taste!

Oh and a bit of chopped ham to help out the poor pork farmers


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yum, Kenny! Wish I could eat that right now!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Fruit salad made with fresh strawberries, watermelon, kiwi fruit, and star fruit. Topped with yogurt.

General Tso chicken with rice and veggies.


----------



## kenny

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Fruit salad made with fresh strawberries, watermelon, kiwi fruit, and star fruit. Topped with yogurt.
> 
> General Tso chicken with rice and veggies.


hot there today too eh?


----------



## violetcreams

marmite on toast with a cup of tea


----------



## David in Seattle

violetcreams said:


> marmite on toast with a cup of tea


Marmot?  

Isn't that some kind of rodent? 

Marmot 

:biggrin:


----------



## Dras

Its morning, i had a cup of tea and an orange. Totally gonna regret it later, but it just looked soooooo gooood!


----------



## violetcreams

David in Seattle said:


> Marmot?
> 
> Isn't that some kind of rodent?
> 
> Marmot
> 
> :biggrin:


Yes, that's EXACTLY what I had on my toast this morning!


----------



## Crohn's 35

English muffin with double fruit Jam, and coffee.. mmm


----------



## violetcreams

breakaway biscuit & mint tea


----------



## Crohn's 35

violetcreams said:


> breakaway biscuit & mint tea



Ok I will bite..pun intended lol... what is breakaway biscuit?


----------



## violetcreams

Jettalady said:


> Ok I will bite..pun intended lol... what is breakaway biscuit?


It's a milk chocolate covered biscuit. Nothing fancy but they're really tasty.


----------



## dreamintwilight

A "biscuit" to Brits is usually what we Americans call a cookie, isn't it? Rather than the fluffy bread that we like to put sausage gravy on in the south.


----------



## kenny

dreamintwilight said:


> A "biscuit" to Brits is usually what we Americans call a cookie, isn't it? Rather than the fluffy bread that we like to put sausage gravy on in the south.


I think of biscuits as those dry rather dull things nobody ever eats at the Tim Horton's. Oh and Tea Biscuits. uke_r:


----------



## violetcreams

Biscuits come in so many different forms. You can't hate them all Kenny - it's just not possible!!!


----------



## kenny

violetcreams said:


> Biscuits come in so many different forms. You can't hate them all Kenny - it's just not possible!!!


Oh yes cookies are good! We just call all the yucky ones over here biscuits. I suppose we could throw those butt buddies in with the biscuits instead of cookies. Where did that crazy cowboy get to anyway


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Chicken and rice with steamed veggies.

Had to get a new rice cooker today. The old one wore out. I eat a lot of rice now that I've given up on pasta.


----------



## kenny

Going for broke tonight. 

BBQ ribs and fresh Corn on the Cob! See y'all in the ER tomorrow


----------



## dreamintwilight

Haha, good luck, Kenny!

I had chocolate chip pancakes, bacon, and coffee this morning! Mmmm...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Montreal-style Smoked Meat and Swiss on multi-grain. An orange and fresh strawberries. Apple & Quinoa salad. A V-8 juice.


----------



## Claire617

haha all the food talk is really funny for me spaghetti bolognase and for afters snickers ice cream


----------



## dreamintwilight

Mmmm! I LOVE spaghetti bolognese!


----------



## Meltric

Sweet Chili Heat Doritos! yum!


----------



## dreamintwilight

About to eat panko baked chicken, scalloped potatoes, and cornbread! Yummy!


----------



## BLM

With it being Memorial Day I had to take part in the family BBQ....I know Ill pay later on....but how could I pass it up?!? So I indulged in cheddar brawts, pasta salad, corn on the cob, and watermelon. MMMMM it was so tasty!! We shall see what the next 24 hours brings for me. Im thinking I could be on the mend!!! So we will see.....


----------



## ChefShazzy

Good luck with that, Bev!

I am having 'breakfast' for dinner - poached egg on homemade english muffin with the tiiiiiiniest little bit of sambal oelek on top (playing with fire here - I really shouldn't even keep this stuff in my fridge anymore, eek!)


----------



## Entchen

Breakfast for dinner is the best!

I'm having leftover saffron tomato soup with bocconcini.


----------



## Vivvian's Mommy

Well for dinner tonight my husband made me a turkey burger homemade on homemade rice bread.It had a tomato,light mayo(as dairy messes with me) and a little lettuce and onion along with gluten free spagetti salad with an olive oil dressing.I love my hubby he takes good care of me.LOL.Right now I am finishing my last 32oz of my 2 gallons of water for the day.YAY!And I also had some applesauce.For some reason it really works so my stomach doesn't upset and hurt.


----------



## kristyn

Gingersnap cookies and juice!


----------



## Mrjono

Salad in a pitta bread with a bit of cottage cheese. A 'safe day' today so I'm trying something I know I'm okay with. 'Danger day' is on Friday and consists of a baked potato (with skin).


----------



## kenny

dreamintwilight said:


> Haha, good luck, Kenny!
> 
> I had chocolate chip pancakes, bacon, and coffee this morning! Mmmm...


Survived!

And made a chicken and veggie dish with Hoisin and a touch of black bean sauce tonight


----------



## Vivvian's Mommy

I made brats with lasagne wrapped around it and homemade pasta sauce with yellow pepper and onions.It was good


----------



## dreamintwilight

Tonight we're having baked (fried for my husband) tofu with maple peanut sauce, white rice, and carrots.


----------



## Pwndkake

Just had a Reuben with Macaroni Salad and a cookie. 

the next 3-6 hours will be magical...


----------



## Rebecca85

Not eating it right now, but I had homemade turkey meatballs and pasta and sauce with just a smidgen of cheese on top.


----------



## TheWelshBoyo

I have a Kit Kat addiction. I've just finished a two finger bar.
It's a result of a couple of weeks ago, when I was in hospital.
The WHSmith's downstairs had a sale on Kit Kat's. Any two for £1. 4 bar finger or Chunky.
Mum bought me them every day xD


----------



## Lisa

pizza tonight.....


----------



## katherine

Just had a KFC, dunno why i do it to myself sometimes but hey, im in the middle of a flare up so i might aswell eat something thats makes me happy eh!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Canned peaches and a colby jack cheese stick.


----------



## Entchen

Rebecca85 said:


> Not eating it right now, but I had homemade turkey meatballs and pasta and sauce with just a smidgen of cheese on top.


I've just broken out into song, Rebecca. On top of spaghetti...

Anyway, I'm having stew and dumplings.


----------



## Lisa

A nice cup of Black currant, ginseg & vanilla tea (Twinings)  - with an equally nice shot of apricot brandy!.......


----------



## dreamintwilight

Homemade General Tso's chicken with green beans over white rice


----------



## Nyx

I just ate the most amazing peanut butter and chocolate fudge.  Probably not a good idea at midnight....lol  Sugar rush here I come!!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Cinnamon bagel w/ cream cheese and a sliced apple


----------



## violetcreams

rice cakes with philadelphia & mini babybel


----------



## Entchen

Rhubarb sour cream muffins


----------



## ameslouise

Vegetable biryani and popodums.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Wow, Amy. I have NEVER heard of that.


----------



## ChefShazzy

homemade green tea shortbread and a cuppa.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Chicken chili.


----------



## Tan

Roast Beef with roast potato, pumpkin and steamed vegies including squash, carrots, beans & brocollini.. YUM!


----------



## kenny

just made a wonderfull chicken and bell peper dish with black bean sauce. Parboiled rice for the side


----------



## foxiemissk

*i was a bad girl today!*

I had a McDonalds Quarter Pounder with Cheese, fries with sweet & sour sauce, a Barqs rootbeer & an apple pie for dinner.  I was starving!  I just hope that since I'm on all this predinsone that I won't be paying for it overnight!   :lol2:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Bratwurst!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had fried cod with macaroni and cheese and canned carrots


----------



## Entchen

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Bratwurst!


Ed, if you're looking for a nice, leaner Bratwurst, try Irvings Farm Fresh (http://www.irvingsfarmfresh.com/); they deliver to Calgary every month or so.
I'm hoping they have some at the farmer's market tomorrow morning!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Cranberry bread toasted, no preservatives, and vegan margarine  lactose free/gluten free, just bought it.  Tastes good.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had SUSHI for dinner, yum! First time since being diagnosed. And it was TASTY! Though I didn't get to eat my favorite roll with spicy tuna and jalapeno (okay, I stole one piece from my husband) since I was trying it for the first time.

Then we had bubble tea. It was interesting...


----------



## Nyx

My bf and I made homemade ravioli with tomato/paprika pasta stuffed with spinach, potato, and cottage cheese, with a vodka rose sauce.  OMG...gonna make this again!!!  It was soooo good!!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

OMG, Cindy! That sounds decadent!


----------



## ameslouise

dreamintwilight said:


> Wow, Amy. I have NEVER heard of that.


Indian Food. It's my second go-to after sushi.  It sits very well with me and the Indian spices are highly anti-inflammatory (turmeric, ginger, etc,).


----------



## stylinmama

Bottle of water...50mg prednisone and 800mg of Asacol....mmmmmmmm......yummy.....


----------



## violetcreams

A curlywurly. What a disgraceful (but very retro) breakfast!!!


----------



## ChefShazzy

Chocolate covered cherries!


----------



## Entchen

Meringue cookies. It's 3:00 a.m., and I am feeding myself sugar. Smrt, Kelly, very smrt.


----------



## David in Seattle

WOW, We're ALL indulging our SWEET TOOTHS (sweet teeth?!?)  I just had a banana cut in half & drizzled with honey!


----------



## David in Seattle

violetcreams said:


> A curlywurly. What a disgraceful (but very retro) breakfast!!!


As in "Little Early-Pearly came by in his curly-wurly and asked me if I needed a ride" ???


----------



## sunflower

Strawberry shortcake with whipped cream.  Shortcake is homemade and the strawberries are just fresh strawberries with a little sugar.  Mmmmm.  Tomorrow, I will pay.  Today, I get to eat the good stuff.  My daughter is allergic to strawberries and is out of town on a mission trip.  So I HAVE to indulge, right?  LOL!


----------



## ameslouise

Resurrecting this thread.  LOL David, that made me laugh! I don't know what a curlywurly is in either context!

I am eating a bowl of peanut butter bumpers and cocoa bumpers cereals mixed together and almond milk for dessert even though I am stuffed from dinner!


----------



## ChefShazzy

A glass of chocolate hemp milk and a piece of toast with homemade strawberry jam!


----------



## Dunbar

Almond butter and apples my new fave.


----------



## ameslouise

I love almond butter!

I just had a fruit shake with almond milk and a HUGE bowl of mashed potatoes.... because I just got a root canal.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Iced Green Tea Latte from Starbucks.


----------



## Lynne1408

Homemade applesauce I made in the crockpot. Really easy. I just cut up about 10 apples. Add 1/4 cup sugar (maybe slightly more) and 1/2 cup water. Cook on high for 3-4 hours. Open up, add cinnamon and stir. It'll be chunky and taste like the inside of an apple pie. A lot of the commercial applesauces use corn syrup, which I avoid. Kids and husband love it!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Too bad you are in Pittsburgh Lynne, we have 5 apple trees and there are tons of apples this year. My husband made applesauce last year and it was so yummy, we rarely use sugar because the apples are sweet on their own (dont ask what kind, dunno yet lol) but this time we  bought a pressure cooker to do that and other blanching of veggies from the garden.  Pressure cooker is safer for getting rid of bacteria.  Will let you know how it turns out. Anyone in Northern Ontario wants apples come with your baskets lol.


----------



## Entchen

Penny, that might be worth a trip ON. 

I had gnocchi with tomato sauce and turkey sausage for supper, along with a little cooked spinach, and then stewed rhubarb with chocolate ice cream for dessert. I suspect I'm going to have to go back on the Ensure diet soon, so I'm getting in all the yummy food while I can!


----------



## Pincushion

nothing


----------



## Lynne1408

Jettalady said:


> Too bad you are in Pittsburgh Lynne, we have 5 apple trees and there are tons of apples this year. My husband made applesauce last year and it was so yummy, we rarely use sugar because the apples are sweet on their own (dont ask what kind, dunno yet lol) but this time we  bought a pressure cooker to do that and other blanching of veggies from the garden.  Pressure cooker is safer for getting rid of bacteria.  Will let you know how it turns out. Anyone in Northern Ontario wants apples come with your baskets lol.


It might be worth the trip. LOL. You must have a really nice size yard to hold all those apple trees. I had used July apples from my mother-in-laws garden. They're a little tart by nature, which is why they do need sugar. I'm sure that other ones can be made without the sugar.


----------



## bobby.parker

Chicken and bacon pasta.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey bobby you got the 666 posts lol:devil:


I am eating a cinnamon pita toasted... yum.


----------



## stussy

had some pasta for lunch, and now eating oreo's lol!


----------



## violetcreams

marmite on toast


----------



## Dallies

Salmon, new potatos, green beans, carrots and hollandaise sauce. Yum! 

Meg - yet another Alicalm milkshake but excited that she is going to try  "ready made carton" drinks after a chat with the dietician .  She has been on a liquid diet for 8 weeks now.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

String Cheese and Green Tea Latte.


----------



## Swirl

Yummmy salad


----------



## Entchen

Homemade sourdough bread with almond butter and a "touch" of jam.


----------



## EthanPSU

About to eat a home-made hamburger with lettus and onion


----------



## ameslouise

Last night for dessert I had a Peanut Butter & Fluff eggroll with chocolate dipping sauce.  OMG. It was amazing.  Combined with the dinner and the wine, I paid for it all night but it was totally worth it!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm about to eat some chicken, cheese, and cracker sandwiches!


----------



## xxNoGodxx

Marinated organic free range  chicken in fresh lemon and lime juice (24hrs does the trick), and then did some brown rice with Braggs Liquid Amino stuff, that's pretty awesome if you guys haven't tried it yet. Also I did a spirulina,mango,blueberry,pineapple smoothie (not sure how that one is going to go) 

I've been doing a ton of smoothies with spirulina in it, good stuff!


----------



## Doberwoman

Cedar planked BBQ'd salmon....should not have put the sundried tomatoes on it though,  pain now getting worse!


----------



## Guest555

Bag of Frazzles


----------



## ameslouise

Squash ribbons with tomato sauce, and kale chips. Both were awesome!

Great way to use up all the stuff I got in my CSA last week!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yum, Amy! I wish you could come to my house and teach me to cook veggies! 

I just had a mini Kit Kat bar.


----------



## Pwndkake

Orange Gatorade, Nantucket Nectars Big Cranberry, and a Blueberry Muffin.


----------



## Pincushion

ameslouise said:


> Last night for dessert I had a Peanut Butter & Fluff eggroll with chocolate dipping sauce.


Excuse my ignorance... but what is this?

I am aware I must be translating it incorrectly, because if i'm not then you ate a roll with peanut butter, egg and fluff (which I can only presume is something that comes off a furry toy/animal) and then dipped it all in chocolate sauce :ywow::ytongue: utahere:

Please elaborate Ames....


----------



## Dallies

Ha ha, I was thinking that earlier Fluffy egg ugggggghh that doesn't sound good  Please enlighten us.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Fluff is marshmallow creme.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshmallow_creme


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

Leftover homemade pizza from my new Crohn's/Colitis cookbook.  First time I have had pizza in a long time and it didn't hurt my stomach


----------



## Crohn's 35

MapleLeafGirl said:


> Leftover homemade pizza from my new Crohn's/Colitis cookbook.  First time I have had pizza in a long time and it didn't hurt my stomach



Hey Kelly, if you are in a bind or need a quick pizza.  Pizza pizza has gluten free pizza and it is really good and doesnt hurt.  Just an idea in the future. ;0


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

Thanks Pen - Good to know!


----------



## xoxava

mmm. this food all sounds soo yummy. if only my tummy could handle it  currently i can only manage yogurt for breakfast, granola bar for lunch, and oatmeal for dinner! i miss my pig out days where i could ever whatever i wanted and my tummy felt happy as ever.


----------



## Entchen

Grape Nuts with blueberries.


----------



## xxNoGodxx

Kelly said:


> Grape Nuts with blueberries.


Grape Nuts? OUCH!!!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Fresh strawberries, kiwi fruit, orange slices and peach slices. Cucumber slices. Smoked Apple Quinoa Salad. Pastrami on multigrain  with fresh herb salad and shredded carrots.


----------



## Entchen

xxNoGodxx said:


> Grape Nuts? OUCH!!!!


They're surprisingly low in fibre, so I can tolerate them quite well. I can see all those hard crunchy bit causing others on this forum a lot of pain, though! 
For me, the choice is to either watch my weight continue to skyrocket as I stick to white bread and Ensure, or try out a wide variety of "better for you" foods (on days when I don't have to go anywhere, lol) and see what works. Strawberries - no, GrapeNuts - yes. Progress. 

ps: My "OUCH!" statement would be in response to Go Johnny's meal. Sounds delish, though!


----------



## Rob

Marinated kangaroo steak
an mash potato 
yum


----------



## Guest

Rob said:


> Marinated kangaroo steak
> an mash potato
> yum



i wondered what happened to Skippy..... lol


i've just had my fave breakfast - toast & marmite & a big cup of tea


----------



## Rob

Lol skippy shouldn't taste so good lol

marmite? That's like vegemite isn't it?


----------



## Guest

yeah Marmite is more or less Vegemite - i've tried both, and prefer Marmite. it's one of things you either love or hate though.


----------



## Rob

Ah k
love my vegemite on toast for breaky lol
also great with some cheese
used to love it with tomato an cheese but have to skip the tomato nowdays lol


----------



## Samantha

Half a bread roll and have managed to keep it in for about an hour!! Oh the joys!!


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich with a packet of beef crisps.


----------



## Rob

Black forest flavoured Tim tams


----------



## Guest555

Cold chicken pieces


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

Last night I had grilled swordfish with orzo pasta - it was delicious and didn't bother the tummy one bit.


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich with a packet of prawn cocktail crisps.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Leftover Papa John's pizza


----------



## Crohn's 35

Toasted tomato sandwich , my first tomato off my plant!:banana:

Ok I need a life .... :ytongue:


----------



## Entchen

That sounds like the perfect life to me, Penny!

I was just out on the balcony counting my little cherry tomatoes and trying to estimate when they'd turn red. The banana peppers should be ready in less than a week, hurray! My balcony gets so little sun that I consider it a minor miracle to have anything grow. 

I'm eating noodles with tomato soup and a bit of beef, my favourite "comfort food." Then heading out to spin class to wear it all off!


----------



## Silvermoon

I've been eating home-grown cherry tomatoes for over a week now!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Kelly said:


> That sounds like the perfect life to me, Penny!
> 
> I was just out on the balcony counting my little cherry tomatoes and trying to estimate when they'd turn red. The banana peppers should be ready in less than a week, hurray! My balcony gets so little sun that I consider it a minor miracle to have anything grow.
> 
> I'm eating noodles with tomato soup and a bit of beef, my favourite "comfort food." Then heading out to spin class to wear it all off!


Ha kelly maybe you shouldnt go to spin class your posts says 666 lol.

If your tomatoes are starting to get red you can put them on a sunny windowsill, they will grow.


----------



## wolfem

All of this is making me hungry!

Rice noodles and chicken... yummmm.


----------



## Entchen

Penny, thanks for the tip! I'll watch the tomatoes and bring them inside to a windowsill when they start changing colour. 

Am having leftover beef dip with horseradish aioli. A friend and I went for pub fare this evening (she had a burger). Yum!


----------



## ameslouise

Last night I discovered that the new mexican restaurant two blocks from my house now makes their rice and bean vegetarian!  I am so happy!  

So I had red snapper with rice and beans and it was great!


----------



## Guest555

Cold chicken pieces again.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had spaghetti and steamed broccoli with cheese. And leftover vanilla bean cheesecake from eating out the other night. Yum!


----------



## Guest555

Ginsters pasty


----------



## MisB

Banana Smoothie Readi-Cat 2 with a side shot of morphine and zophran, followed by a PIC-Line.


----------



## Guest555

I wouldn't have minded a side shot of morphine with my pasty MisB!


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

Shrimp flavored instant ramen. Always gives me gas, but it was the only thing left in the house to eat...


----------



## dreamintwilight

Banana and Imuran. Yum!


----------



## vonfunk

Pretzels.  For the past few days they've been breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Guest555

Tea and toast.


----------



## Guest555

Bag of Monster Munch


----------



## Guest555

Badly cooked spicy chicken wings


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich with a bag of roast chicken crisps.

Seems like I am the only person eating anything!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had cheese raviolis w/ mini meatballs and spinach!


----------



## Lisa

pork chop and home grown zucchini for lunch.....right now some mesquite bbq chips.....


----------



## vonfunk

What's Monster Munch?


----------



## Guest555

vonfunk said:


> What's Monster Munch?


A bag of crisps(potato chips)


----------



## vonfunk

I'm a little disappointed that it it isn't something more awesome.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Toasted sandwich with mayo, a bit of S&P, and fresh tomatoes from my garden!  They're still warm from the sun...:sun:


----------



## Entchen

Lentil and veggie soup with iced rooibos


----------



## dreamintwilight

Ooo, Kelly, that sounds tasty!


----------



## JUSTINtime.

lemonade. clear liquid diet for scopes on friday. kinda hungry.....


----------



## Guest555

Fish and Chips


----------



## maxibear

gatoraid, love it.


----------



## Entchen

Crab legs. Mostly Ensure, but I had company over and didn't want to make them feel uncomfortable.


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

Last night I had Ostrich at a local restaurant.  It was really good and didn't bother the tummy


----------



## vonfunk

Currently eating what the hospital claims to be roast beef.


----------



## Guest555

Fish, chips and peas with tartar sauce in a pub.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had a salami and cucumber sandwich for lunch


----------



## vonfunk

I am surreptitiously eating contraband mixed nuts (I'm in the hospital, they placed me on Low Fiber).


----------



## Guest555

Toffee and chocolate shortbread.


----------



## ChefShazzy

vonfunk said:


> I am surreptitiously eating contraband mixed nuts (I'm in the hospital, they placed me on Low Fiber).


Yikes, you're playing with fire!!  Be careful, make sure you chew them reallllly well (and enjoy)!

...I just had an entire pot of tea!  *BuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZ*


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Nutella Cookies . . . sooo good.


----------



## lseibert

:boring: Gluten free roll.......


----------



## dreamintwilight

Peaches


----------



## vonfunk

Don't worry I'm not in for a flare up, I think it may just be standard because of the UC.  I've moved on to Mike and Ikes


----------



## dreamintwilight

Spinach pesto pasta w/ roasted tomatoes and pan-seared scallops and a slice of Texas toast!


----------



## Guest555

Ginsters pasty


----------



## violetcreams

Cup of tea & a fairy cake


----------



## lseibert

Ensure......:yrolleyes:


----------



## Crohnadian

Resource 2.0 Vanilla


----------



## wolfem

Lentils, which normally don't digest for me— for some reason, they are now.



____________________________
Diagnosed: Crohn’s December ‘09
Gastritis August ’09, TMJD 1992   
Surgeries: 1-terminal ileum removal
Treatments: Current- pentasa
Past- pred. aciphex, ranitidine
Other: Multi-vitamin, calcium, 
digestive enzymes, probiotics, 
and fish oil


----------



## dreamintwilight

What is fairy cake???? Sounds lovely!

I had leftover mac and cheese and applesauce for lunch.


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

I was bad today. I ate Chinese buffet for dinner. Lets see, I had pineapple chicken, black pepper chicken, teriyaki chicken wings, chicken w/ onions, fried tilapia, egg drop soup, mushrooms, steamed green beans, lo mein noodles, a rice crispy treat, cheese cake, and finally a fortune cookie. *burp* 
*Gotta love that Prednisone appetite.*

I am fully prepared to take the repercussions of my actions. Got my book, painkillers, hemorrhoid creme, and 2 rolls of toilet paper in the bathroom waiting for me.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Homemade crockpot chicken chili w/ corn muffins! Yummy!


----------



## Guest555

Rustlers burger


----------



## dreamintwilight

Butter crackers w/ sliced chicken and cheddar cheese


----------



## ameslouise

Terra brand sweet potato chips with sea salt.  OMG.  Delish. I tell myself it's a vegetable.


----------



## mia

Well, a few hours ago we had dinner: standing rib roast with a garlic and herb 'rub', garden green beans and garden carrots, my husband had a baked potatoe, and all with gravy ( I don't eat those as I'm SCD so I had cauliflower whipped with butter so it was 'like' mashed potatoes, and I had just deglazed pan drippings instead of gravy). Yum; it was delicious.


----------



## MisB

chocolate pudding and percocet.  nice combo.


----------



## Dexky

MisB said:


> chocolate pudding and percocet.  nice combo.


Bev,  that really made me laugh out loud!!  :ylol:


----------



## vonfunk

mashed potatoes.
That's about all I had in the fridge, I need to go shopping.


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

My mom brought home fried chicken. It smells so delicious... The entire family is eating it, while I'm stuck eating a sandwich with just turkey & cheese. :ybatty:


----------



## dreamintwilight

Pad kee mao w/ tofu, crab rangoon, and som tom! Nom nom!


----------



## Lucy

Made burgers tonight, and just finished a Butterfinger. Yummy


----------



## dreamintwilight

African red bush tea and applesauce


----------



## Rebecca85

Not eating it right now, but yesterday I had a jacket potato with butter, cheese and baked beans. I ate it all (including the skin on the potato) and have had almost no repercussions!!!


----------



## Guest555

Shortbread topped with toffee and chocolate. Blood.  Cheese and crisps.  Cold chicken pieces.


----------



## vonfunk

Potato soup with bacon


----------



## MisB

I'm in shock...I was told that my surgery was successful as far as the Crohn's is concerned, and I am in remission.  Been nervous and scared about my diet after everything I've been through I've been cautious.  However...today I have eaten little party sandwiches and pinwheels, pineapple upside down cake, white cake, and chocolate cake.  Not all at once, but scattered through the day.  I'm still trying to get use to eating after 5 months liquid/soft foods.  But, so far so good.  So, I might start posting to this thread more often since I'm eating more than ensures and yogurt. :lol:


----------



## DustyKat

YAY MisB!!!

Dusty.


----------



## tiloah

I had poutine earlier tonight. Yum!

I'll second that yay MisB!


----------



## Guest555

cheese rolls


----------



## Liam

Scampi, chips and Tartare sauce.


----------



## Liam

MisB said:


> I'm in shock...I was told that my surgery was successful as far as the Crohn's is concerned, and I am in remission.  Been nervous and scared about my diet after everything I've been through I've been cautious.  However...today I have eaten little party sandwiches and pinwheels, pineapple upside down cake, white cake, and chocolate cake.  Not all at once, but scattered through the day.  I'm still trying to get use to eating after 5 months liquid/soft foods.  But, so far so good.  So, I might start posting to this thread more often since I'm eating more than ensures and yogurt. :lol:


Hi MisB, I've had the same feelings.

My surgeon told me I can eat and drink what I wish, but I've been taking it slowly as I associate many foods with extreme pain. So there defintely is a psychological barrier involved in all this. But, with a determined mind I think we can overcome this.

I wish you all the best.

Liam


----------



## Guest555

Muffins


----------



## MisB

I am living it up.......grilled KFC chicken breast, pork & beans, cole slaw, and chips.  I just sat down to start eating and was looking at my plate thinking......wow.....      reach over and log on to the forum, and this was the top thread.  imagine that.


----------



## Crohn's 35

MisB said:


> I am living it up.......grilled KFC chicken breast, pork & beans, cole slaw, and chips.  I just sat down to start eating and was looking at my plate thinking......wow.....      reach over and log on to the forum, and this was the top thread.  imagine that.



:eek2: Wow KFC is my major no no list... tried it two separate times 7 years ago and 7 years prior to that, even after my resection. I always say to my hubby, if I eat that I might as well eat in on the way to the hospital and book me room :shifty-t::lol:


I am being good, eating Activia vanilla yogurt and raspberries,and my VSL.  But for dinner acorn squash, potatoes and not sure of the other veggie yet, might go to the garden and get carrots and steam them yum!:thumleft:


----------



## MisB

Jettalady said:


> :eek2: Wow KFC is my major no no list... tried it two separate times 7 years ago and 7 years prior to that, even after my resection. I always say to my hubby, if I eat that I might as well eat in on the way to the hospital and book me room :shifty-t::lol:
> 
> 
> I am being good, eating Activia vanilla yogurt and raspberries,and my VSL.  But for dinner acorn squash, potatoes and not sure of the other veggie yet, might go to the garden and get carrots and steam them yum!:thumleft:


i can't eat the original recipe or crispy, but the new grilled isn't bad, and i don't eat the skin,just the lean meat.  but i do feel like i'm living dangerously right now.  i'm eating real slow and so far so good.  i guess we'll find out later. lol


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey I forgot about the grilled one, any good?  I cant eat cole slaw either cause when I eat it I get soooooooooooo much gas, wouldnt need a car, just walk :lol:


----------



## Guest555

Fried bread and beans.


----------



## Guest555

Burger sandwich


----------



## Crohn's 35

Homemade apple crisp from my own apple trees, and summerberry tea, takes away my sugar cravings, on Pred ya know!! No sugar needed, only a smidgen of Splenda. Not in my herbal tea, never.


----------



## Guest555

Scampi Fries


----------



## Guest555

Small apple pie


----------



## Lucy

peanut butter sandwich and BBQ chips


----------



## Liam

Jammie dodgers


----------



## Elle

Hard boiled eggs on white bread.


----------



## tiloah

Pen said:


> Homemade apple crisp from my own apple trees, and summerberry tea, takes away my sugar cravings, on Pred ya know!! No sugar needed, only a smidgen of Splenda. Not in my herbal tea, never.


This sounds amazing! I want some!

I am going to make my tried and true creme de menthe pie for a party this weekend, even though since I'm taking an antibiotic that means alcohol is a no no I won't be able to eat it. It'll be tough watching my friends devour it.


----------



## vonfunk

I just finished some minestrone a couple of hours ago.

And what's a Jammie Dodger?


----------



## Guest555

> And what's a Jammie Dodger?


----------



## Guest555

Toast


----------



## Lucy

Not eating right now just coffee to help me wake up.


----------



## vonfunk

Ham and egg sandwich.

And thank you for explaining the jammie dodger, British snacks have way better names than over here.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Trix cereal


----------



## Shannon

Cheese cubes! Addictive.  However, I was told by my nutritionist that they have significantly less calcium than hard cheese, so if you're looking for benefits, go for the block!


----------



## vonfunk

minestrone again, it's always better the second day.


----------



## Lisa

had turkey and baloney sandwich on white bread, cider donut as a chaser....


----------



## Crohns08

About to munch on some peanuts for a snack! Never would have guessed all of the nutrients and minerals found in them!


----------



## tiloah

Reese's Pieces


----------



## TMos

Chicken soup.


----------



## Crohn's 35

TMos said:


> Chicken soup.


Awe, what a sweet pup you have on your Avatar!!! :thumleft:


----------



## Guest555

Pred.  Yummy!


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich and bag of crisp


----------



## Rebecca85

Just a snadwich and crisps? That is very restrained for a pred meal! 

I am about to tuck into takeaway chicken and chips.


----------



## Guest555

> Just a sandwich and crisps? That is very restrained for a pred meal!


I am up to 14 stone and must start to do something about it.


----------



## Guest555

Apple pie


----------



## Lucy

Italian Sub and cheesey bread. I may pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## Guest555

Burger and beans


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich.  Out of crisps.


----------



## vonfunk

Potato, ham and cheese omelette.


----------



## Guest555

Toast


----------



## Crohn's 35

Perogies and an Iced tea.... too tired to cook


----------



## seaofdreams

I just had some fried eggs to take my meds with. Not very exciting at all hahaha.


----------



## Entchen

"Kentucky baked chicken," one of my favourite dishes from a meal prep company that I use sometimes. The chicken is marinated and then coated in 11 herbs spices (but never deep fried). Yum!


----------



## lseibert

Salmon, pasta with olive oil, bread and a cookie.


----------



## Jennjenn

Lol I am a bit drunk right now and am continuously trying to correct my spelling lol thank god for spelling check !! I am amazed I can still type 
 I had two wontons while drinking the last drink for the night (Vodka and lemonade)!! While watching some tV while my buddy sleeps on the couch!


----------



## Guest555

Penguin


----------



## Guest555

Tea and Toast


----------



## Guest555

Chilli Doritos


----------



## ruth

custard cream...........euugh theyre nasty!!!! gonna eat some reeeeaaalllllll food


Ruth


----------



## ruth

jacket potatto with butter and cheese and a chocolate wafer


----------



## gringo43

That's too funny....just had baked patotoe with butter and cheese...lol


----------



## Guest555

Rabbit food


----------



## seaofdreams

Banana and ginger and lemongrass tea. I'm so bored of this low residue diet already


----------



## Guest555

corn flakes


----------



## lseibert

Eggbeaters, rice and a gluten free waffle......:boring:
I don't like low-residue either.....


----------



## Shannon

Guilty...Wendy's chicken nuggets and fries.


----------



## Lisa

Just had some leftover roast chicken....had some home made bruschetta (tomato, onion, herbs, toast, mozarella)....


Now I have moved on to pinot grigio champagne......not bad!!!!


----------



## seaofdreams

ShannonSankey said:


> Guilty...Wendy's chicken nuggets and fries.


Eep, just thinking about eating that makes my tummy gurgle lol


----------



## treehugger

I've had an awesome tummy today (only 2 urgent toilet runs!! But, I'm about to be naughty and eat an apple turnover


----------



## Guest555

Steak, chips and peas at a chain pub.


----------



## treehugger

ok, because I was naughty, turn that 2 urgent toilet runs to up hourly all night! doesn't seem worth it eating that apple turnover now! hehe


----------



## Guest555

Corn Flakes


----------



## seaofdreams

Just had some white chocolate with almonds.
Could possibly be paying for that tomorrow hahaha.


----------



## Shannon

Chocolate pudding with KitKats for dippin!


----------



## seaofdreams

White toast with dairy free margarine. Booooring.
What you're eating sounds so good Shannon. I'm still not entirely sure if chocolate makes me feel awful or not haha.


----------



## Lisa

seedless dark grapes....


----------



## Guest555

Chilli Doritos


----------



## AshleyElaine87

Pizza and bread sticks.  (I am still in denial about food making me sick.)


----------



## Guest555

Burgers


----------



## sandrayeo

chinese rice but regret it now ha ha


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

Pre-surgery: Air, next to nothing

Post surgery: Boiled chicken, boiled potatoes, baked potatoes, pasta, courgettes, yoghurt, custard, plain biscuits, eggs, toast, various cheeses, cold meats, tea with a little milk, bread rolls.

I know it's not very exciting but compared to what I was eating less than a month ago it's pretty fantastic.:luigi:


----------



## vonfunk

Cherry Crush and a Crunchie bar


----------



## Guest555

Fried chicken and wedges.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Honeycrisp apple! My fav!


----------



## Rebecca85

Had sweet and sour chicken with rice last night. Now I'm stuck on the toilet. (but it did taste good!)


----------



## Guest555

A plum


----------



## Lucy

sausage, gravy, biscuits my hubby made breakfast. Yippee


----------



## Guest555

Fried chicken and chips.


----------



## tiloah

I'm eating this Asian chicken sesame salad Panera bread makes, so yummy! But I don't know what I was thinking when I bought it. That lettuce is not going to be my friend.


----------



## Lucy

I love Panera, the asiago cheese bagel and cream of chicken and rice soup are my favorite. Not eating right now just drinking Dr. Pepper (my fav)


----------



## ameslouise

I am surprised at how many people try to eat Chinese.... everyone always seems to end up regretting it!

Tonight I made shrimp pad thai and edamame.  We declared that Sundays will now be "pan-Asian" night!


----------



## Lucy

Home made beef stew for dinner...yummy


----------



## ChefShazzy

ameslouise said:


> Tonight I made shrimp pad thai and edamame.  We declared that Sundays will now be "pan-Asian" night!


Sounds delicious, Amy!  I'm free next Sunday...   

Tonight, I made a dish of 'naked oats' (which is more rice-like than oat-like) with zucchini, peppers, tomatoes, onion and ground lamb.  House smells great;  only trouble now is my appetite has disappeared...  :S


----------



## seaofdreams

ameslouise said:


> I am surprised at how many people try to eat Chinese.... everyone always seems to end up regretting it!


Much of this thread reads like a list of regrets hahaha.


----------



## vonfunk

Beef and root vegetable stew.


----------



## karrieg

I was trying not to eat much to give my system a rest but my hunger got the best of me. I ate tuna on a white roll and a piece of coffee cake. I think the bread is not good for me.

I am new to this forum and I also am surprised at what people are able to eat! I have to be so careful or I get a tummy ache that lasts the whole day or I just feel nauseous! I am starting Asacol today, maybe that will help.


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich and Nobbly Bobbly.


----------



## synthesizer

plain, toasted bagel topped with cream cheese, fresh avocado, and smoked salmon... it's like the american version of sushi


----------



## Guest555

A.N. Other Plum


----------



## dreamintwilight

Just ate a pita with hummus


----------



## Zalanicht

A cinnamon bun


----------



## seaofdreams

Just had baked chicken with a soy and honey marinade and steamed rice and veggies. Omnomnom.


----------



## Guest555

KFC chicken, chips with chicken gravy.


----------



## Guest9283

Organic chicken cut up, and grapes, in an organic manyo, along with crackers and hummus!


----------



## sandrayeo

Just been really naughty and no i will pay for it but just had roast chickin, roast tato, carrots, cabbage and yorkshire pudding plus gravy, yum yum been wanting for ages !


----------



## Guest555

Prawn cocktail flavour crisps.


----------



## Domas

Banana and yogurt...


----------



## Guest555

Chicken Burgers (really beef burgers but they ran away)


----------



## vonfunk

orange juice and cookies (courtesy of the good people at the Remicade clinic)


----------



## Tinkerbell

pizza and chips...why not in a flare so even soup is gonna hurt, but at least I'll enjoy the pizza!


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

Tinkerbell said:


> pizza and chips...why not in a flare so even soup is gonna hurt, but at least I'll enjoy the pizza!


I like your way of thinking!!!

Costas


----------



## TMos

baked trout, hard boiled egg, orange juice.


----------



## Crohn's 35

dlzoidberg said:


> Chicken Burgers (really beef burgers but they ran away)


:biggrin: cute!


----------



## seaofdreams

I just had an orange and chocolate mini cookie.
Hoping it was tiny enough not to upset my tummy


----------



## Manimation

A bag of pepperoni slices.


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

Cup of tea and 4 morning coffee biscuits !!!!  Tonight's dinner, jacket potato with low fat cheese.


----------



## TMos

scrambled eggs, sausage, banana.


----------



## Cooro

TMos said:


> scrambled eggs, sausage, banana.


*drools* @_@ Wish I had some scrambled eggs and sausage. 

I'm eating beef jerky.


----------



## MysteryLocket

Pringles - Loaded baked potatoe, and it's soooo worth it to me. lol!



Manimation said:


> A bag of pepperoni slices.


mmmm!!! I LOVE pepperoni!!!


----------



## Manimation

Wow.. so pretty much were all on high fat diet eh?  My friends hate me because when flare I have to give up *gasp* vegetables and wheat bread.


----------



## Guest555

> 4 morning coffee biscuits !!!!


They have those in Cyprus?  Thought it was just here.  Surprisingly tasty though.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had DELICIOUS enchiladas tonight!


----------



## ChefShazzy

blueberry smoothie


----------



## Miss Spencer

I am not eating anything. I am liquid fasting for a few days. Last week I ate lots of things that upset me. I had a chicken & cheese sandwich, several glasses of wine with 220, a muffin and chocolate. I know I should not eat them but I did. And I have regretted it ever since as I have had chronic stabbing bowel pain, diarrhea, passed blood and felt exhausted. So in answer to your question, I am currently consuming a juice made with spinach, rocket, parsley, cabbage, celery, ginger, cucumber and apple. It is *very GREEN*. A few days of just liquid in the form of vegetable juices, water and maybe some vegetable broth will set me right again. I wish I could eat like I use to but the pain is not worth it. I think I have learned my lesson this time. I hope I have learned my lesson this time. And I had better not read anymore of this thread as its making me crave food I can’t have.


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

dlzoidberg said:


> They have those in Cyprus?  Thought it was just here.  Surprisingly tasty though.


Yes they do.  Love them!!! Where is "here?"

Costas


----------



## misterquin

Since I've been in a flare for the last month or so, I've been living off chicken, salmon, tuna, potatoes, rice, and bananas. And of course lots of bread! All these delicious foods people are listing are killing me!  :yfrown: can't wait to get out of this flare!


----------



## Guest555

Battered Cod.



> Where is "here?"


England


----------



## MysteryLocket

My diet is suposed to be Low Residue, which i told my gi that it made me think he was putting me on a low fungus diet. lol.

Currently I'm drinking Dr. Pepper, and eating pepperoni pizza rolls. 

Many people (even my home nurse) keep saying "you need more fiber!" and "we need to get you spinage!" and i'm like "but i'm not supposed to..." and they totally forget the main reason why they are there is because of this crohn's thing. And I'm not supposed to have stool softeners or high fiber foods. - But it makes me smile because I can actually say "I need more starch! Less vegetables!" and have a valid reason for when they ask why, and try to argue their side of it.


----------



## David in Seattle

Miss Spencer said:


> I had a chicken & cheese sandwich, several glasses of wine with 220, a muffin and chocolate.


I've heard of 420 eek but what's "220"?

Whatever it is, if you find it that upsetting, perhaps you should try it with a little "420"


----------



## Guest555

Toast and cornflakes.


----------



## Miss Spencer

David in Seattle said:


> but what's 220


Hello David

Preservative 220, also known as SO2, is sulphur dioxide. 

It is pretty bad for your health generally and very bad for anyone with asthma. And it can cause terrible learning and developmental problems for children. 

It is used to preservative food to extend shelf life. Mainly used in bottled juices, soft drinks, beer and wine to protect against oxidation and spoilage. Also used on dried fruit like sultanas, raisins, dates, and other packaged fruit/rollups found in the supermarket. Plus sometimes in bread, crackers and  other common foods too. 

I try to drink preservative-free or low preservative wine where possible.


----------



## Miss Spencer

Got a handy link for David but site won't let me post it until 15 posts.


----------



## Miss Spencer

One more to go........


----------



## Miss Spencer

Finally:

http://www.mbm.net.au/health/200-290.htm


----------



## Guest555

Thornton's toffee and chocolate topped shortcakes.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Cranberry toast and coffee.. with stevia of course.


----------



## seaofdreams

I'm craving a pearl bubble tea, I might go get one on my lunch break


----------



## dreamintwilight

I was naughty and had super delicious greasy pizza for dinner, haha.

I actually think the corn chips I had yesterday and then the cornbread I had today is affecting me more than greasy pizza. Wah. I guess back on the limited corn diet for me again.


----------



## misterquin

I just ate some gluten and egg free pancakes with apple sauce as an egg replacer. Tasted very meh. Wish I could just eat some Ihop pancakes with some syrup and butter!


----------



## David in Seattle

Miss Spencer said:


> Finally:
> 
> http://www.mbm.net.au/health/200-290.htm


Thanks, a Canadian friend also told me she thought the 220 probably referred to that ingredient.  I know about sulfur dioxide, but we don't use the numeric designation in the US.  I'm not sure what the purpose of substituting numbers for chemical names might be.  Whose benefit is it supposed to serve, the consumer, the producer, the regulator??? Seems as though the ambiguity  would mainly benefit the producers.  As a consumer, I'd prefer the actual names.

Very handy web site, thank you for passing it along.


----------



## Manimation

Wendies Chicken Club.  Damn the diets, I'm tired of losing muscle mass!


----------



## wolfem

Ummm. Beans. lol


----------



## seaofdreams

Baked lemon and garlic fish with steamed green beans. Yum!


----------



## Guest555

Cornflakes


----------



## Guest555

Badly cooked burgers.


----------



## gringo43

realllly good cheddar cheese...granny smith apple ...wheat toast....coffee

Damn...just looked up Thorntons coffee maker..129.95 usd...ouch!

OOPS...meant Tim Horton coffee maker


----------



## Crohn's 35

oats

Yes that was the price here in Canada but I dont use their coffee lol.


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

Breakfast: 3 slices of white toast. 2 with anari cheese and 1 with smooth peanut butter and strawberry marmalade.  

Snack: Bread roll with butter

Lunch: 2 x smoked turkey, cheese and cucumber mini baguettes

Snack: 6 morning coffee biscuits, cup of tea

Dinner: Chicken, potato and courgette soup in lemon juice based broth

Eating is such hard work!!!!

Costas


----------



## Guest555

Turkey sandwich


----------



## MysteryLocket

Pepperoni pizza rolls. (cat got most of them  )


----------



## vonfunk

Why would a cat even want pizza rolls?

and I'm eating beef jerky.


----------



## Guest555

Another turkey sandwich


----------



## MysteryLocket

Peanut butter crackers 
(lol, and she's weird like that. She wants anything I eat.. well... she thinks she does anyways, until she snags it and finds out it isn't to her liking. lol -which is the usual seniario)


----------



## TMos

2 Bananananana's.


----------



## Guest555

Shepherds pie


----------



## misterquin

Ensure and banana shake. Yum.


----------



## Crohn's 35

dlzoidberg said:


> Shepherds pie



Hope there is no corn in there :eek;


I am eating Quinoa flakes hot cereal with cinnamon and Flax...rice milk and stevia! Yum, one of the reasons I love the cooler months :shifty-t:


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich


----------



## MysteryLocket

I just had some root beer, while eating white powdered donughts.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Can't seem to eat anything lately, so luckily my american food parcel arrived and am now eating saltines today to see what happens tomorrow. Liquid diet not the end of the world but I would much rather it didn't come to that!


----------



## Lisa

breakfast was a banana.... right now having leftover sausage/pepperoni pizza...home made.....


----------



## vonfunk

beef stew


----------



## rottengut91

spaghetti


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Saltines yesterday came out very well today. Today I think I can graduate to toast!


----------



## Guest555

Beef Sandwich


----------



## dreamintwilight

Pasta w/ leftover sloppy joe meat and red bell pepper


----------



## Guest555

Twix.  Didn't really taste of anything.


----------



## ameslouise

My famous non-dairy vegan mac and cheese and Shake and Bake chicken. Damn, that stuff tastes just as good as it did 30 years ago.


----------



## ameslouise

And now I am going to eat some chocolate and peanut butter Bugles. I know I shouldn't, but I'm gonna. I already feel like shit anyway, so what's the diff?


----------



## misterquin

just ate a chicken avocado salad and topped it off with a roll with some olivio spread

not feeling too bad, but got a bit of rumbling


----------



## Crohn's 35

ameslouise said:


> And now I am going to eat some chocolate and peanut butter Bugles. I know I shouldn't, but I'm gonna. I already feel like shit anyway, so what's the diff?


Hey I gotcha...my tummy is a bit of rumbling and had Rocky road frozen yogurt but didnt eat the nuts.  

What are peanut butter bugles?  I have had corn bugles but never with peanut butter.:kello:


----------



## Guest555

Soon a KFC.  Yes, for breakfast!


----------



## psn

*what are you eating now*

I am eating quick oats with raisins and walnuts, one of the few nut that I can eat.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey PSN welcome to the forum, I ate that for breakie too but no nuts, have to avoid them for the time being.

It would be great if you post your own story on a YOUR STORY post so we can all welcome you!!! Glad you are here!


----------



## Guest555

Rustlers burger


----------



## ameslouise

Pen said:


> What are peanut butter bugles?  I have had corn bugles but never with peanut butter.:kello:


They are the corn bugles but coated in a choco-peanut butter coating.  More chocolaty than peanut-buttery. I stopped myself from dipping them in peanut butter... but I really wanted to!


----------



## Guest555

Cheese sandwich


----------



## Crohn's 35

ameslouise said:


> They are the corn bugles but coated in a choco-peanut butter coating.  More chocolaty than peanut-buttery. I stopped myself from dipping them in peanut butter... but I really wanted to!


Sounds interesting :wink:.  I love peanut butter cups but they affect me bad so, coffee crisp is the only chocolate bar I can eat...probably cause is it mostly wafers.


----------



## violetcreams

I'm addicted to toasted spiced fruit bread at the moment, hot buttered toasted fruit bread, mmmmmmmm. I've eaten 4 slices today (so far).


----------



## Guest555

Nothing


----------



## Tinkerbell

I am eating a cheese sandwich after liquid only diet for 30 hours (capsule endoscopy today!)


----------



## Crohn's 35

dlzoidberg said:


> Soon a KFC.  Yes, for breakfast!


uke_r:


----------



## lseibert

Ensure.....this is getting old


----------



## TMos

chili, but decently made chili if that's possible.  greek yogurt and honey.  had a throw back coke though.  Just had to......Shouldn't hurt anything since I'm pretty locked up from Vikes for a bad tooth problem/root canal.


----------



## Guest555

Had fish fingers, beans and chips followed by a Big Feast at sisters.


----------



## ameslouise

Pen said:


> I love peanut butter cups but they affect me bad so, coffee crisp is the only chocolate bar I can eat...probably cause is it mostly wafers.


I LOVE Reese's cups too. In order to satisfy that craving, I take a spoonful of peanut butter and sprinkle some mini-chocolate chips on top. I use vegan-non-dairy-soy free chocolate chips.  It hits the spot!

Today I am on clear liquids only to prep for tomorrow's scope.  My stomach is growling so loudly right now!!!


----------



## vonfunk

dill pickles


----------



## Guest555

Steak and chips.  Asked for the steak to be medium - it was alive I tells you!


----------



## misterquin

Not now, but I had a cheeseburger for the first time in like 2 months. Went down very nicely. I was pleased!


----------



## Zalanicht

Just finished stuffing myself with a huge turkey dinner. Wahoo Thanksgiving.


----------



## Guest555

Eggs and undercooked beef burgers.


----------



## vonfunk

ham, egg and cheese sandwich


----------



## Guest555

Turkey sandwich with a muffin.


----------



## TMos

scrambled eggs and sausage for breakfast.  Thinking about chicken soup and applesauce for lunch.  Maybe a couple hard boiled eggs as well.  

I wish I posted every meal here.  This would be a good food log.


----------



## Guest555

Cheap steak and kidney pies.


----------



## TMos

salad, greek yogurt and honey, few warm rolls with butter.  Diet Fitz's root beer.


----------



## ameslouise

Salmon, rice and pureed lima beans.

Even pureed lima beans taste good if you put enough butter and salt on them.


----------



## rottengut91

ameslouise said:


> Even pureed lima beans taste good if you put enough butter and salt on them.


everything is better with butter!!!


----------



## Entchen

Leek and potato soup. I tried leeks for the first time today! Do I get a sticker?


----------



## Lucy

made roast, potatoes, and carrots for dinner yummy


----------



## Guest555

Chocolate Hobnobs


----------



## rottengut91

cookies


----------



## Guest555

Fish and beans


----------



## rottengut91

Grilled cheese


----------



## juiceit

a late late breakfast after a long friday night...

Potato pancake:

1 small potato grated
1 small onion grated
1 egg
1 hand full of oatmeal, ground
1 pinch of salt
mixed together and cooked on medium heat in olive oil until golden

Sides:

Saurkraut, natural
Dill pickle, natural
6% balkan style yogurt, natural
Fresh dill cut up

Oatmeal:

Lightly cooked whole oat oatmeal
1 tbspn coconut cream added after cooked
1 tbspn unpasturized honey added after cooked

Fresh Made Juice:

Carrot, celery, spinach & tomato


----------



## Lucy

penut butter and apple sandwich, but that potato pancake sounds really good.


----------



## juiceit

Lucy said:


> penut butter and apple sandwich, but that potato pancake sounds really good.


It was an awesome breakfast (all of it)!  All from scratch, took about 10 minutes - but I'm pretty proficient after making almost all my own stuff from scratch for years.  

Part of the key in what I ate - it was all natural yogurt, ingredients were milk, bacteria culture, not the fake yogurt.  Saurkraut and pickle was vegetable, salt (and some dill and garlic in the pickles).  It was all fresh, didn't cut any skins off anything, included live food, cultured food, whole grains, veg and no bad stuff.  

A comparable dinner of that in a restaurant would have included likely all kinds of crap in the potato pancake, fake pickles, fake saurkraut, fake yogurt, flavoured with crap oatmeal, and pasteurized honey and pasteurized fruit juice - ie all the great stuff killed off to preserve shelf life.  It would have been a meal, made to taste like what I made (but not as tasty) and with a fraction of the really good benificial stuff.  That's really the key.  We THINK we are eating healthy, but we're eating imitations of real food when we buy most stuff that we consume.

I love cultured foods - great stuff is added to preserve shelf life, go figure!  The opposite of the trans fat, pasteurized, processed dead food many people typically eat.

I've read people complain about the cost of eating healthy, that couldn't have cost more than $1 to make, probably less.  And I got I got close to 10 servings of veg & fruit, and it was only breakfast.  I would wager to say that the all the containers of food I bought combined, that will last for many meals, cost a much as 1 takeaway pizza dinner - the bag of oatmeal, bottle of honey, can of coconut cream, dozen eggs, basket of potato, bag of onion, kraut, bag of carrots, bag celery stalk, bunch of spinach pickle and yogurt the bunch of dill.


----------



## Entchen

Juiceit, you hit the nail on the head about healthy cooking being cost-effective if you are smart about it! I remember a time when some of my psych students complained about the high cost of eating healthy (I'm a health psychologist, so it comes up regularly in our lectures, no matter the "actual" topic). I asked if any of them had priced the cost of spring greens at the organic store literally across the street from our building. Well, no they hadn't. At that time (about 4 years ago), an entire bowlful of greens cost maybe 50 cents. At the farmer's market recently, I scored a large acorn squash for $1. I'm having kohlrabi tonight, $4 for 4 medium sized veg (local and organic).

My friends say healthy eating is too expensive and then they blow $4 on one of those frozen dinners. Look at YOUR fabulous meal and then look at theirs (am I the Old Spice guy now?). Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## juiceit

Kelly said:


> Juiceit, you hit the nail on the head about healthy cooking being cost-effective if you are smart about it! I remember a time when some of my psych students complained about the high cost of eating healthy (I'm a health psychologist, so it comes up regularly in our lectures, no matter the "actual" topic). I asked if any of them had priced the cost of spring greens at the organic store literally across the street from our building. Well, no they hadn't. At that time (about 4 years ago), an entire bowlful of greens cost maybe 50 cents. At the farmer's market recently, I scored a large acorn squash for $1. I'm having kohlrabi tonight, $4 for 4 medium sized veg (local and organic).
> 
> My friends say healthy eating is too expensive and then they blow $4 on one of those frozen dinners. Look at YOUR fabulous meal and then look at theirs (am I the Old Spice guy now?). Thanks for bringing this up.


Yeah you are right.  I think a lot has sadly been lost when it comes to food.  From shopping to preparation, to variety, to the healthfullness of it all.  There's something magical about starting with a pile of real stuff and ending with a meal.

The things our grandparents used to do - communal seasonal cooking, pickling, growing your own - it's lost.

If you haven't seen Jamie Oliver's shows about trying to get people to eat and cook I highly recommend them.  I have much respect for the guy and what he's trying to do.


----------



## misterquin

I think I'm gonna have pizza for the first time in four months. Please pray for me.


----------



## Lucy

Driving to and from work 600 miles a week makes me wish I didn't have a kitchen at all.


----------



## Lucy

misterquin prayers coming your way, don't over do it
lol


----------



## juiceit

Lucy said:


> Driving to and from work 600 miles a week makes me wish I didn't have a kitchen at all.


Well, if cooking all your own food did greatly help your health and spending the extra time preparing etc made a world of difference, would your priority be to keep your job or get something closer if it meant making less but being in better health?


----------



## Entchen

Lucy, are there any meal prep companies close to you? Some (certainly not all) offer fresh, healthy meals for pretty much the same price as cooking from scratch at home. You might find this could be a compromise between not wanting a kitchen at all and investing the time to prepare everything from scratch (although you do get more efficient with practice, honest!). Anyway, meal prep companies buy fresh ingredients, chop the veggies, etc., and you put it all together and then cook the meal at home. I started using a meal prep service when I was working 90+ hour weeks, and still use it sometimes today (I refuse to do a job that regularly requires 90 hour weeks Ever Again, but I like some of the meal prep company's offerings + the owners and I share many philosophies about local, fresh foods, so I've stuck with them even as I've cut down on my work hours). You could consider looking into alternative options that are quick to prepare; for example, my favourite muesli doesn't involve cooking at all: just mix oats, any variety of seeds (if your system can handle them -- I can't eat seeds when my symptoms are at their worst), dried fruits, and you're good to go.


----------



## Lucy

juiceit, I live in a small town where there are no jobs. I have to drive an hour in every direction to shop. I drive 600 miles a week so I have health insurance. I moved to this little town to help take care of my parents. My dad died in 2008 from icy roads. No my priority is not ever going to be on cooking. You mean well and you have great ideas to help, but not all of us are in the same situation as you. Sometimes our priority has to be elsewhere.


----------



## Lucy

Thanks Kelly but I would have to check on the meal prep co. Maybe in the city where I work, but nothing around here. I hate living in a small town, but somtimes we just don't have a choice. I do appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Dallies

juiceit said:


> The things our grandparents used to do - communal seasonal cooking, pickling, growing your own - it's lost.
> 
> If you haven't seen Jamie Oliver's shows about trying to get people to eat and cook I highly recommend them.  I have much respect for the guy and what he's trying to do.


Thanks for the potato cake recipe I think Jamie Oliver is fab, I never miss his programs and always buy his cookbooks.  It's a dream of mine to one day grow all my own veg! :ycool:


----------



## Guest555

Hobnobs again


----------



## Crohn's 35

Remind me what Hobnobs are?


----------



## Guest555

Pen said:


> Remind me what Hobnobs are?


----------



## juiceit

Lucy said:


> juiceit, I live in a small town where there are no jobs. I have to drive an hour in every direction to shop. I drive 600 miles a week so I have health insurance. I moved to this little town to help take care of my parents. My dad died in 2008 from icy roads. No my priority is not ever going to be on cooking. You mean well and you have great ideas to help, but not all of us are in the same situation as you. Sometimes our priority has to be elsewhere.


Well you have your answer there I suppose.  Personally I chose my health over all else, and I can tell you being medication free, pain free, in good health with a world of options - when that realization first kicked I found it was a better feeling than any gratification I got from anything I felt I had to give up to achieve it.  It still is and if you offered me a billion dollars to go back to how i used to be, I would pass.


----------



## rottengut91

Sometimes life calls for us to make sacrifices and to put other's well being before out own.  

I commend you Lucy for taking care of your parents.  I, too, moved in with my parents to better offer them my daily assistance.  My mother died a year ago after a long suffering illness.  I do not for one second regret my decision to put them before anything else in my life.  I would not be here if it were not for them.  Over the course of my life, they too made many sacrifices for me and my brother, and many others.  I still live with my father, who is disabled.  I will until he too passes.  It fulfills me.


----------



## Lucy

Julie thank you so much for understanding. I would trade my Humira and take the pain to have my dad back. My mom suffered a fx neck in the accident, but thank God she lived. You are great for this forum and I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Crohn's 35

dlzoidberg said:


>


Ugh, love them but they dont love me


----------



## ChefShazzy

A bowl of cantaloupe with a handful of blueberries, and a cup of tea...  hoping it calms my stomach down...  :S


----------



## TMos

Baked Tilapia, hard boiled eggs, some sunflower seeds.


----------



## Guest555

Fried eggs and beans.


----------



## Babs1957

Just finished a yummy Nonni's Chocolate Hazelnut Biscotti.


----------



## lynx

reeses peanut butter cups...um two or three or four of em...lol havent had one in over a year...kind of a tradition around Halloween time.  HEHE. they are damned yummy!


----------



## vonfunk

beef jerky


----------



## Ahumado

Animal Crackers


----------



## Entchen

Mashed taters with a healthy dose of sour cream! And some kohlrabi.


----------



## Guest555

Fish and beans - cooked properly this time.:chef:


----------



## rottengut91

left over spaghetti


----------



## Guest555

Big chocolate cookies


----------



## Guest555

plumb


----------



## icEE

Moe's.


----------



## rottengut91

drinking some green tea...hoping to break up some of this terrible gas pain


----------



## Guest555

Chicken


----------



## Rebecca85

Just had some homemade slow cooked beef stew with carrots, leeks, swede and onion in. And white bread to dip. The stew was cooking all day so the beef fell apart and the veggies were mushy.


----------



## TMos

sunflower seeds.  Now on to some chicken soup.


----------



## Lucy

Nothing I'm to sick to my stomach tonight.


----------



## FireflyX

I just ate at subway. Had to be plain chicken breast with nothing else though


----------



## misterquin

Baked salmon with some scrambled eggs and avocado. My favorite breakfast.


----------



## vonfunk

Roast chicken and potatoes, with a cherry crush.


----------



## TMos

Baked Orange Roughy, Greek Yogurt, Pistachios.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Stuck at biscuits, crisps, crackers and white bread. Still, it's better than not eating at all! Tried pasta, rice (all white), chicken but none of those worked.


----------



## ameslouise

Carrot juice, banana and almond milk smoothie, with a little Tang thrown in for sweetness.  It was awesome!

Well, as awesome as lo-res can be anyway....


----------



## Guest555

Toast


----------



## TMos

Nothing yet today.  Have to go get some broth shortly.  Liquids only today.  Get snaked tomorrow-both ends!!!!  But I pigged out yesterday.  Had a TON of chocolate chip cookies.  WTH, right?


----------



## violetcreams

A penguin biscuit & a glass of orange juice.


----------



## Entchen

Leftover from-scratch pizza that I made for my company last night.


----------



## TMos

pizza sounds good.  Chicken broth and lemonade.


----------



## sharon330

rice cakes - recovering from bad pizza!!  LOL


----------



## Jenny06xx

Today I'm gonna cook a full Sunday roast mmmmmmm I doubt I'll be able to eat it but at least I can watch my hubby an kids enjoy lol


----------



## violetcreams

toasted crumpets with jam


----------



## Jessica

Mini chocolate froasted donuts w/ apple juice.  Mmmm.


----------



## Guest555

Spicy chicken and chips.


----------



## violetcreams

Mint tea & chocolate chip oatcake


----------



## kslade

Just had a really nasty protein bar and a bottle of water.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Chocolate beet cookies and a glass of oat milk


----------



## Entchen

Made beef dip in the slow cooker a couple of days ago, and I'm going to have some for lunch today. Yum!


----------



## ThanksP

Shhh!!  Don't tell anyone, but I just ate a McRib.  So disgustingly good.  I'm gonna pay for this, but it was worth it.


----------



## Guest555

Grapes


----------



## Guest555

Shepherds pie


----------



## chris scoffham

chocolate complan, can never stomach breakfast so thought i would try


----------



## Guest555

Jaffa Cakes


----------



## Jessica

2 Soft tacos (only meat & cheese) & Gatorade


----------



## Guest555

More grapes.  They look good, but are tasteless.


----------



## Jessica

Carnation Instant Breakfast Essentials in Rich Milk Chocolate.


----------



## Rebecca85

Bleh, tomato cup a soup. Not hungry (possibly due to large amount of cake in the staffroom earlier) but I am going out so must have something now. And I've decided I really don't like the tomato flavour any more.


----------



## Guest555

Fried bread and beans.


----------



## lseibert

Baked chicken, rice and peaches.


----------



## vonfunk

cheese omelette and back bacon


----------



## Guest555

Chips, beans and charcoal chicken.


----------



## Cordillia16

nothing at the moment because the last thing i ate, bean tacos, is having quite the fight with my tummy and from the sounds of it, my tummy is winning


----------



## Guest555

Southern fried chicken.


----------



## eilsew

Half a pomelo.  For some strange reason, my hunger kicked into high gear 3 days ago.  Trying to eat well.


----------



## cdugas8

I'm drinking my "SCD approved" weight gainer shake that doesn't hurt my tummy: 1 whole avocado, 1 whole banana, 2 tablespoons virgin coconut oil, 1 tablespoon almond butter,  fresh squeezed carrot juice, 1 tablespoon honey, and ice! About 16 ounces and 900 calories of blended goodness!


----------



## Jessica

Raspberry Yogurt.


----------



## Guest555

Scampi flavored fries.


----------



## misterquin

Salmon, scrambled eggs, and some avocado with a glass of simply apple. My favorite breakfast.


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire

tomato cuppa soup followed by crisps - just got in from walking the dog and ive forgotten to take out anything for dinner tonight, so looking in my fridge its gona have to be a good old classic fry up, including a can of all day breakfast - lovely stuff!


----------



## katiesue1506

tuna and cheeseits


----------



## Lisa

Chicken tenders with buffalo sauce and blue cheese dressing to kill the burn.....side of cauliflower and a 32 oz cup of water.....


----------



## Lucy

Tortilla with low fat cream cheese, low sodium roasted turkey breast, fat free cheese, & pickles and Greek vanilla yogurt. Not only crohn's but pre diabetes now and have to keep my carbs to 45 per meal.


----------



## chefcutiepie

in the middle of a flare.. only diagnosed 9 days ago. Im pretty much scared to eat anything but going to have a soft boiled egg for breakfast. hoping for the best!


----------



## chefcutiepie

dreamintwilight said:


> Honeycrisp apple! My fav!


honeycrisps are my favorite too, however i bought them two weeks ago before I was diagnosed and now afraid to eat them  just sitting in my crisper drawer , calling my name


----------



## Jessica

Buddy Fruits & Arizone Green Tea.  Yum breakfast!


----------



## chefcutiepie

had mashed potatoes for dinner last night, and it did not sit well at all   this morning im going to have an egg and maybe some rice crispies. a bit scared to try something new.


----------



## Jessica

Quaker Rice Snacks in Cheddar Cheese


----------



## Kathryn

I just finished an all natural raspberry fruit roll (aka grown up fruit roll-up) and a glass of water.  

-Kathryn


----------



## ecollazo121

toast and ginger ale...im currently having a (1 month) flare up, and am craving a salad that i cant have!!!!


----------



## Guest555

Burger


----------



## StarGirrrrl

I had a Ham Salad Sub! Heaven after weeks and weeks after bread, crisps, crackers and biscuits.
We shall see if I react badly. Literally shaking with fear when I was eating though


----------



## chefcutiepie

white rice for supper.. how exciting


----------



## Trev

freshly caught snapper


----------



## ScottS

this sounds (and may very well be) totally gross, but I was out of bowls to add the hot water and microwave it, so I just ate some packaged oatmeal raw (Full Circle, organic "Oats and Flax). I am expecting it to expand in my stomach and turn into real oatmeal therein.


----------



## Jessica

I've done that before.  Esspecially those dried apples inside.  Mmm..

Just had a spoonful of peanut butter.  Waiting on lunch to see what today will bring.


----------



## vonfunk

chicken and broccoli.


----------



## lseibert

1/2 bagel with chicken salad and mashed potatoes with turkey gravy....yumm!


----------



## violetcreams

tooty frootie sweets


----------



## Jessica

Chocolate Ensure with a side of applesauce.  Yay *sarcasm*  <3


----------



## chefcutiepie

nothing, because i'm a bit scared. Tummy is doing funny things this morning


----------



## chefcutiepie

so I have been feeling pretty good for a few days! we went out saturday for my boyfriends birthday dinner, and I ate a steak! I was nervous but really wanted to see how it went, So i chewed slow and well and ta da... no pain or sickness!!! so happy  it was delicious. 

Rice crispies for breakfast!


----------



## Jessica

Glad to hear about the steak chefcutiepie.  Sounds delicious right about now.  Carnation Breakfast Essentials for me since it's 8am here.  Maybe for dinner tonight...


----------



## chefcutiepie

thanks Jessica, it had been so long since I had a tasty meal. Definetly wont be eatting it on a regular basis though, but nice for a treat! I havent tried those drinks yet, probably going to get some soon! which would you recommend?


----------



## Jessica

Rich Chocolate.  I like the premade drinks like Ensure.  Though they do have powder packets so that you can make them yourself.  I prefer these over Ensure in the morning since the Carnation Instant Breakfast have more protein and almost the same calories.


----------



## vonfunk

A pint of cider.  That counts as a food. Doesn't it?


----------



## Jessica

Subway, Ensure, Apple Juice.
6" flatbread, egg white, peperjack cheese, tomatoes

yumyum


----------



## Caroline

My first mince pie of the festive season (chewing it particularly rigorously as a safety measure).

Yum, yum, yum & ho, ho, ho!


----------



## chefcutiepie

had lemon baked codfish and basmati rice with leeks last night.


----------



## Jennjenn

hershey kisses with caramel  mmmmm my new found favorite


----------



## Octagon

Just had a soy late.  it ended badly.


----------



## chefcutiepie

had soy hot chocolate from starbucks, it was sooooo good and i did fine with it!  whenever i get lattes i always get soy and decafe... seems to sit ok


----------



## chefcutiepie

roasting a turkey today  cant wait to have the smell of it seeping throughout our house ! also i made vanilla bean shortbread last night, havent tried one yet! but the pred is making them super duper hard to resist.


----------



## ameslouise

Last night I had my first steak in almost 18 months.

And DAMN was it good!!!

Happy New Year to me - no repurcussions from the steak!


----------



## Nytefyre

V8- not very satisfying.


----------



## chris scoffham

im just goin to hav cheese and potato pie with gammon


----------



## chefcutiepie

having steak would make it a happy new year  glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Terri

Slurpee from 7/11 right now Mmmm


----------



## Lydia

ameslouise said:


> Last night I had my first steak in almost 18 months.
> 
> And DAMN was it good!!!
> 
> Happy New Year to me - no repurcussions from the steak!


I did the vegan thing for about 9 months. I know how good your steak tasted!


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

midnight tortilla. Since I tapered down on the pred the only time I don't feel like I'm going to puke is when I'm eating. But then five minutes later the nausea comes back.


----------



## Terri

Had some pizza from papa murphy's earlier and then ate 4 of these really yummy addicting fruit pops lol suppose to be 100% made w/ real fruit..lime is the yummiest


----------



## Mike

Pineapple Cottage cheese...  yum yum


----------



## Guest9283

Home made hawian chicken, with vegetables, and asparagus (cooked well). Although I do eat this everyday... lol


----------



## RoDaPh

ameslouise said:


> Hi Steve - Be careful of the brisket!  It used to KILL me when I was still eating meat.
> 
> Quinoa is kosher for Passover, and my mother in law found some kosher for passover Arbrorio rice at Wegman's.  Being in NYC, you could probaby find both.
> 
> I'm also going to try making some muffins and baked goods with almond flour...  It will be an interesting 8 days!
> 
> - Amy


Amy,

Try using coconut oil instead of butter in your almond flour muffin recipes. You will thank me for it later. Good luck, I'm sure you won't need it.

Robert


----------



## violetcreams

Dark chocolate with raspberry fondant centre, mmmmm!!!!


----------



## Nytefyre

eggs and cake.

gotta eat when I can.


----------



## Rebecca85

Homemade cottage pie, with minced beef, a grated carrot and a grated onion snuck in, and potato and swede mash on top. I made it for tea last night, and just polished off the leftovers for my lunch today. Now to wash it down with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Josephine

Anything with out wheat. With 3 kids and limit budgie well you manage sometime dinner best meal of day for me.


----------



## Jennjenn

Italian ice 

Even though it is cold out it is still tasty! Next I will have camomile tea


----------



## vonfunk

pirogies (in about 15 minutes)


----------



## Entchen

Guacamole with crackers, an apple, and a pear.


----------



## chefcutiepie

toast , scrambled egg and cantaloupe!


----------



## katiesue1506

Two english muffins with butter and jam on them.


----------



## Josephine

Wheat free bread from warburtons with mar Robinson brand tomorrow fry egg sandwich. Yummy


----------



## Grumbletum

Roast chicken, potatoes and mushy peas.


----------



## chefcutiepie

made chinese last night for dinner and it didnt cause me any grief had pineapple chicken, spare ribs, noodles and basmati rice


----------



## vonfunk

Chili


----------



## Jennjenn

Soup and Ritz crackers


----------



## katiesue1506

cheese quesadilla and sour cream


----------



## Jennjenn

katiesue1506 said:


> cheese quesadilla and sour cream


Can I trade with you lol! Your meal sounds better and tastier!


----------



## katiesue1506

ha... it was really all that's in the fridge. I had some leftover shredded mexican blend cheese and I microwaved it between two flour tortillas. Then I like to cut it into triangles and dip in sour cream. One of those throw together type snacky meals. I'd be down with soup. And I love Ritz crackers. Sure... we'll trade


----------



## superbloop

3 delicious glasses of golytely:ylol:


----------



## ChefShazzy

Spaghetti squash with turkey meatballs and homemade tomato sauce


----------



## superbloop

It's cold in Winnipeg eh? It's snowing right now outside my window


----------



## ChefShazzy

Yup, snowy but not too cold - it's going to get real cold later this week!  Are you in the 'Peg, too?!


----------



## superbloop

Yes unfortunately, not too great of a place to be when you're underweight


----------



## superbloop

Freezing my buns off in my own house.


----------



## Jennjenn

katiesue1506 said:


> ha... it was really all that's in the fridge. I had some leftover shredded mexican blend cheese and I microwaved it between two flour tortillas. Then I like to cut it into triangles and dip in sour cream. One of those throw together type snacky meals. I'd be down with soup. And I love Ritz crackers. Sure... we'll trade


That sounds like a good and easy quick snack to make. (with little clean up!!) I think I am going to pick those things up when I go to the supermarket.


----------



## pav89

-Grilled chicken (marinated in a little organic honey, crushed fennel seeds, crushed coriander seeds, sea salt & cracked black pepper, coconut oil).
-Thai Jasmine Rice
-Homemade 'Winter' Coleslaw (Fennel, Carrot, Red Cabbage, Onion, Radish, Organic Bio-Live Natural Yoghurt instead of mayo, half a teaspoon of english mustard, sea salt & cracked black pepper, half the juice of a lemon, and olive oil)

Not sure how the coleslaw is gonna sit with me, its all raw obviously but sliced very thin and im chewing it a lot.


----------



## Jennjenn

sliced mozzarella


----------



## chefcutiepie

blueberry pancakes


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

All that seems to set well with me lately is tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches. I have that for dinner almost every night.


----------



## xJillx

Banana.  I eat one almost everyday.  I miss eating healthy fruits and veggies.  Bananas are the only fruit I am not afaird to eat.


----------



## Entchen

Pork souvlaki, sans lettuce.


----------



## Lydia

I had oatmeal for breakfast,
Ham and potato chowder for lunch. (I made a big batch with leftovers and I have lots in the freezer)
Chicken, stuffing, broccoli, and spinach salad for supper. 
2 chocolate covered graham cookies for dessert with my daughter.


----------



## Nytefyre

eggs and cake...again


----------



## Jennjenn

Eggos mmmm 
Did not feel like making anything special!


----------



## chefcutiepie

had baked hashbrowns, 2 eggs and a peeled/seeded tomato with sour cream. something different from my usual and it was super tasty


----------



## chefcutiepie

had fish and chips, and feel good! yay what a treat!!


----------



## JynxGirl

Trying to force myself to sip some water and a few crackers.
Then taking my meds and going to bed.


----------



## vince

Anyone who can have cheese in there diet while dealing with Crohns is doing pretty good. Lots of pasta. Tough to sneak in junk food though I do.


----------



## mizgarnet

I am enjoying a beef and lamb gyro.

Wendy


----------



## maxibear

college inn chicken broth and ritz crackers


----------



## Lisa

Had some garlic/cheese knots - kids of a sweet bread vs. savory....good/different.  Now if I can just keep out of the bag so I have some to take home for dinner!


----------



## Guest

toast and a cup of tea. again.


----------



## Jennjenn

vince said:


> Anyone who can have cheese in there diet while dealing with Crohns is doing pretty good. Lots of pasta. Tough to sneak in junk food though I do.


Not trying to be picky or mean, but I eat cheese. I am not doing pretty good. Actually it can be a lot better, thats for sure. It can also be a lot worse and has been in the past. 

You have to remember .....everyone is different and tolerating food can vary throughout each person whether they are having difficulty with this medical condition or not.


----------



## Jennjenn

Oh I forgot to add in the reason for the thread lol

I am now going to go and slice myself some jarlsberg CHEESE or the mozzarella CHEESE in the fridge to have with crackers.


----------



## Zalanicht

Protein shake:
frozen blueberries
banana
milk 
ice 
protein powder


----------



## Rebecca85

Well technically not eating it right now, but I had my new favourite lunch today- grilled ham and cheese sandwich with poached eggs on top. Except I burned the top slice of bread and took it off and it wasn't quite the same without it :s


----------



## Nytefyre

Wendy's Natural Cut Sea Salt French Fries.

They are okay.


----------



## supercellbaebe

I"m drinking an Orange and Pineapple flavor 028 Elemental Carton...  Yuk!  :thumbdown:

But what I WANT is Fish and chips cooked in lard with mushy peas, curry sauce, apple cider vinegar and sea salt...  Yum!!!  :thumleft:


----------



## ameslouise

Awwww, Heidi!  You poor thing.  I hope you are feeling better on the elemental??

I decided to go to six small meals a day.  So far... I'm starving!!!

Just finished a rice cake with pb and half a banana and counting the minutes until my next small meal!


----------



## chefcutiepie

supercellbaebe said:


> I"m drinking an Orange and Pineapple flavor 028 Elemental Carton...  Yuk!  :thumbdown:
> 
> But what I WANT is Fish and chips cooked in lard with mushy peas, curry sauce, apple cider vinegar and sea salt...  Yum!!!  :thumleft:


all i ever want is fish and chips too! i crave it all the time.. sad  but i have treated myself to it a couple of times since being on the pred and it doesnt bother me at all  hope you get to have yours sometime soon too!


----------



## ameslouise

Last night I made the most amazing dessert I just had to share it with you all!

Nutella Mousse.  O.M.G.  1 cup whipping cream, 1/2 cup nutella, 1/2 tsp instant coffee.  Whip until soft peaks.  Eat. Heaven.

I usually don't do dairy but I said F it - I feel like crap anyway, why not enjoy myself!


----------



## hindyg

Nutella Mousse sounds awesome! A coworker just suggested nutella to me as a quick digestable way to get some calories in. Haven't bought the stuff in ages, but I love just taking a spoon of it to eat sometimes. Whip cream is usually too rich for me so I use the non dairy whipping creams.


----------



## vonfunk

pork tenderloin, roasted sweet potatoes and kale.


----------



## ameslouise

Funk - how do you prepare the kale??


----------



## vonfunk

Kale is probably not even close to being the best vegetable for most of the people here. Because it maintains it texture for a very long time, you can cook the hell out of it and it will still have some bite to it, even more so that cabbage.  I can seemingly handle it.

Tonight how I did it was the following way.
I remove the most of the stalk, layer them and roll as tight as I can.  I can only do a couple leaves at at time. Then cut it in to thin strips. I sautee it with olive oil, shallots, garlic and salt.  Then I simmer it with a bit of stock until it's tender.  Then finish it with some butter, salt and pepper to taste. 
The next step isn't needed. If there is some cooking liquid left you can mix a teeny bit of corn starch with water or stock, and add that to the pot liquor to thicken it and mix the kale back in so that the little bit of sauce you made sticks to the leaves.

I trained as a chef when I was younger, didn't make a career out of it though.


----------



## ameslouise

That sounds tasty, though I am one of the people that can't eat it that way anymore.

I can, however, eat it without issue if I bake it cripsy.  Super tasty and a good delivery device for salt, my biggest weakness!


----------



## vonfunk

I'm still experimenting with it. My first attempt at cooking with it was shredding it, adding it to a soup and cooking the hell out of it.

My dietician suggested baking it crisp as something to snack on when I hunker down to play video games.


----------



## hindyg

Tonight was baked salmon over sushi rice. Yum! Breakfast has been smootheis and lunch has either been soups or ensure lately.


----------



## Nytefyre

!I got my appetite back!  I had salmon AND steak last night!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Homemade chicken noodle soup....my hubby made it when he had this stupid cold! Going for a walk in the cold now....


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

Oatmeal and chocolate Ensure.
Yuck!


----------



## Rebecca85

Homemade vegetable curry. We had turkey curry last night, and I made too much sauce, so I cooked up some veggies to have with the leftover sauce for my lunch. Mmmm delicious!


----------



## KimchiiFiend

:blush: Currently indulging my sweet tooth with some golden oreos.


----------



## happy

Just started eating again after 10 weeks of an elemental diet. Tonight was cooked rice cereal- with a small amount of honey. Yum!


----------



## AndiGirl

I felt good enough to have a burger and fries for supper.  Some indigestion though not bad at all.


----------



## Entchen

Fried up some potatoes with feta for a late night meal (steroids!). Soooo good.


----------



## bkbigfish

2 eggs, 2 pcs white toast, 1 boost, 1 v-8 straw-bann, yougurt for breakfast. I am on a soft food diet cause I had resection on 2/16 and feel great!


----------



## Jessica

Sourdough bread w/ a light layer of butter.  Powdered coffee mix stuff too.  Yay for work Monday!


----------



## AndiGirl

Salmon dip.  I was craving it.  The nice thing is, I didn't have to share it.


----------



## DanaDeadPetals

I had plain egg noodles and some grilled chicken tenders.. not eating to much yummy stuff lately :/


----------



## Guest555

Egg on toast.


----------



## ameslouise

Just had a huge baked sweet potato (a good delivery device for salt and butter!) and a Quorn "chicken" cutlet stuffed with goat cheese and cranberries.  It was delish!!


----------



## Nytefyre

Steak sandwiches!  Made with leftover steak from last night. Delish!


----------



## bkbigfish

Sushi, golden lobster roll, california roll, super duper roll, and shrimp tempura! I am eating normal and feeling great after resection on Feb 16th! Lifetime gym Saturday!


----------



## bangarang

Mixed berry smoothie with flax.


----------



## ameslouise

Tonight I had a potato pancake with goat cheese creme topping and grilled chicken with cheese grits and winter greens - at one of my favorite local restaurants.  It was fab!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had leftovers tonight - turkey chili over pasta. Yum!


----------



## Jennjenn

Wow I have not had a potato pancake in sooo long!! Oooo those were always tasty!


----------



## ameslouise

Potato pancakes are a treat we have every year at Chanukah, but it was a real bonus to find one on the menu last night at the restaurant we went to!!


----------



## Guest555

Can of stewing steak.


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

Brown rice with furikake.


----------



## Nytefyre

Ensure and Gatorade all day every day hahaha!  Not really every day. But it seems like it sometimes.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Puffed wheat cereal, and rice milk with REAL maple syrup, yum.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Earlier I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich on wheat bread and potato chips. Now I'm drinking hot chocolate coffee with mini marshmallows!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hot chocolate coffee??? Never heard of that. I got potato chips tho...less salt ones


----------



## dreamintwilight

Pen - it's easy. Just pour a packet of hot chocolate in the bottom of your mug before you pour coffee in.  Kind of like a make-shift mocha.

I just had two eggs and a small bowl of oatmeal w/ honey and cinnamon.


----------



## chefcutiepie

toasted tuna sandwich and a glass of lactose free milk. boring but good


----------



## dreamintwilight

Smoked turkey and pepper jack cheese with southern style spinach and wheat crackers.


----------



## musicislife52

Strawberries, peaches, and baby spinach blended down to a juice in my VitaMix!


----------



## RFarmer

Hamburgers! Lean ground beef, sesame seed buns... And Lactose-Free chocolate milk (life saver!)...


----------



## Grumbletum

My first experimental SCD recipe, as in take a standard recipe and adapt. Pecan Pie -yum. Made the crust with almond flour and the filling with honey and yoghurt instead of sugar and cream. And it ain't half bad!


----------



## Nytefyre

I'm eating a nice big bowl of eggs and egg noodles.  Yummy!


----------



## Jennjenn

A few thin mint cookies.....damn those girl scouts being in the mall last week lol had to buy a box


----------



## Entchen

Just a few cooked veg and some noodles with cheese sauce. Woohoo! Veggies may not love me, but we can put up with each other from time to time now.


----------



## Nytefyre

V8 and shrimp cocktail!


----------



## vonfunk

Pico Salax and apple juice


----------



## tiloah

This morning... Doritos, Cherry Coke, a smoothie (strawberry/banana/orange juice/plain yogurt), and water.

How healthy! My guts are hurting me a LOT today and I think it's because I had some lettuce with dinner the night before last. Boo.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Oatmeal


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

Tamago rice...

Raw organic egg and shoyu poured on a bowl of hot rice.

Yum!


----------



## hawkeye

A cup of cream of chicken soup and a glass of gatorade.  The bronchitis has sapped my hunger for now


----------



## Grumbletum

Lasagne, with grated cheese instead of white sauce and steamed butternut squash instead of pasta.


----------



## Grumbletum

vonfunk said:


> Pico Salax and apple juice


What is Pico Salax? Is it a bowel prep? :-(


----------



## KaLa

Chinese food - vegetables with tofu - no dairy, no wheat, and someone else made it!


----------



## ameslouise

Made a kick-ass chicken curry stew.  Had it with crushed up matzah crackers (Passover this week).  Matzah, also affectionately known as "butt spackle" can bind up even the worst D!  T


----------



## dreamintwilight

That sounds amazing Amy!

We're about to dig into some homemade veggie lasagna!


----------



## bangarang

Endangered Species Tiger, Dark Chocolate (72%) with Espresso Beans.

Saw it for the first time today at the store, best chocolate bar Ive ever had.


----------



## vonfunk

Grumbletum said:


> What is Pico Salax? Is it a bowel prep? :-(


 Yup.
I have a scope scheduled to begin in an hour and 45 minutes.  It's my pre-surgery, "let's see what I'm working with" appointment.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Banana


----------



## tiloah

Cherry Coke, Ensure, water. The last couple of days my pain has been getting worse and worse (I've been introducing more foods) and this morning I woke in pain and I just need a break from it. Blargh.


----------



## ameslouise

Just finished some vanilla chobani yogurt with crushed up choc chip macaroons on top.

Yum!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Oooo, macaroons. I've been afraid of coconut for a long time. I forgot about macaroons!


----------



## ameslouise

I have found that the macaroons have had a good binding effect. The coconut is shredded really small so no issues so far!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yeah, I don't need any help with binding, haha. I would most likely be fine eating this now. You've inspired me to try it soon.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Plain white rice.  First thing I've eaten all day.  Super boring, but it isn't exacerbating how crappy I feel, so it'll do.


----------



## Bren

farm said:


> With people here all over the world I though it would be neat to see what you are eating right now.
> 
> I'm eating Salmon cakes with a glass of milk.


Sadly i can NOT eat salmon.:ywow: i am so jelouse and it is abundant in Netherlands.
I have just chomped away through a turkey, salad and cottage cheese sandwedge. Glass of milk.
:ylol2::wink:


----------



## guest3832

Tonight for dessert I ate a chocolate self-sauced pudding with chantilly cream and candied orange zest, all made by me.


----------



## dreamintwilight

"Tonight for dessert I ate a chocolate self-sauced pudding with chantilly cream and candied orange zest, all made by me. "

Oooo, that sounds fabulous!

I just had a bowl of cereal here. It's morning time!


----------



## ameslouise

I am eating everything and everything and loving it! And so is Bilbo!

Tonight is enchiladas, guacamole, spanish rice and refrijoles!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Tonight I had fried rice!


----------



## f_else

these random gluten/everything free potato chips


----------



## ameslouise

I had wings last night and DAMN were they good!

I haven't had wings in almost 2 years, they were previously at the top of my DO NOT list!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had half of a turkey pastrami sandwich on rye with swiss cheese and a bowl of chicken kreplach soup! Mmm...I love Jewish delis.


----------



## hawkeye

Sipping cranberry soda


----------



## ameslouise

A smoothie with a banana, vanilla yogurt and peanut butter. This was the first time I ever put PB in a smoothie. What was I waiting for????


----------



## dreamintwilight

Just had a cup of plain applesauce!


----------



## electricflux

I am eating fresh fruits right now,These are good for body.


----------



## Snookums

A cup of tea and two Chockie biscuits.


----------



## Guest555

An apple.


----------



## Rugrat

peanut butter


----------



## hawkeye

pineapple


----------



## ameslouise

Tonight we celebraeted Israeli Independence day at the syn with falafel, hummus, pita, tahini sauce and something called "Shakshouka" - tomato paste sauteed with onions and peppers, then baked with eggs on top. Hard to describe but it was really good!


----------



## 25times

For dinner tonight, I had spaghetti with butter, garlic and a bit of sour cream and parmesan. It's sooo good, and relatively nice on my stomach.

I also boiled some carrots with some butter and sugar, for later.
My appetite is somewhat back, so I'm planning ahead. I go through periods of extreme fatigue and can't really cook. The joys of anemia


----------



## dreamintwilight

Just had a cup of diced peaches


----------



## jobengals

steamed broccoli with earth balance dairy-free soy-free butter and black pepper, yum


----------



## dreamintwilight

About to make myself a homemade breakfast sandwich. Ham, egg, and cheese English muffin sandwich! Yum.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Banh Mi


----------



## vonfunk

breaded chicken on toasted sourdough with mozzarella.


----------



## Lee

Silly rabbit "Tricks are for kids!" I'm eating Tricks w/swirls in whole milk


----------



## tiloah

Had some Spongebob macaroni and hot dogs.


----------



## supercellbaebe

Half an avocado. yum!


----------



## 25times

omg. itchimac!
It's where you take a box of kraft dinner, and the last 5 minutes, add a package of raman noodles (chicken is the best for this.)
Then add the milk, butter, cheese sauce and half the flavour pack from the raman. 
it sounds so gross, but I tried it today and I almost died in a good way. Too bad I felt sick, I could only eat a little bit.


----------



## jobengals

ah avocados are the bomb :cool2:

Thanks to pred munchies, I had an entire 16oz thing of smoked atlantic salmon with a cantaloupe melon and a lb of strawberries.

YUM. I'm still really full though, and I finished like 4 hours ago lawl


----------



## brieyourbest

I had Parmesan Crusted Tilapia, Baked Sweet Potato, and Steamed Carrots...

For dessert... A half a cinnamon roll.

..... I have no idea if I am supposed to be eating this stuff but I guess I will see soon...

[i was just diagnosed on 4/20/11]


----------



## 25times

garlic crusted roast beef, with horseradish. roasted garlic and cheese mashed potatoes. Roasted carrots.
I definitely paid for it though. Halfway through my plate, I ran to the toilet and was on there for about 15 minutes the first time, 20 the next. uuugggghhhh.. Kind of worth it though haha


----------



## Will

Tonight I had a sour cream chicken enchilada for dinner. It was delicious. I asked for a flour tortilla because I seem to handle that better than corn tortillas. Also had some rice and refried beans. I tolerated it all pretty well, at least I seemed to. I chewed everything really well and ate very slowly. 

I feel a little bloated now several hours later and I'm not sure why, perhaps it's my meds. Still don't know whether Flagyl is causing me problems or not. And I'm still having a lot of trouble figuring out what I can and can't eat. Frankly I am afraid before every meal. But I can't stand to eat nothing but Carnation Breakfast Essentials or yogurt shakes or chicken broth. One upside of my current bad flare up is that it's really made me appreciate real food. That chicken enchilada tonight was a serious treat.


----------



## jessaccount22

*still hungry*

I had a cup of homemade soup with little chunks of chicken, and very little pasta. ... abut two hours ago..

and i'm hungry, i'll probably have an ensure next.


----------



## David30005

wow, what an interesting thread. 
Had a bowel of yogurt and honey this morning. Missed lunch so very hungery now.
Many things sounded so good...agghhh


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

Malasada from Leonard's Bakery.

Yum!


----------



## zye

Had some leftover rotisserie chicken on white bread with a tiny tiny bit of mayo (low-fat diet for pancreas at the moment), and mashed potatoes. Tasty. 

Right now swallowing Pentasa and some water.


----------



## David30005

Had a steak, grilled eggplant, chicken korms, pineapple cheese cake, yogurt with apples and honey, all SCD legal and I am finally full, lol


----------



## zye

Scrambled eggs and turkey bacon sandwich on a bagel. Yum.


----------



## tayandky

clear liquids yay! haa I wish it was a big hamburger!


----------



## dreamintwilight

In the process of making homeamde (turkey) bolognese sauce, so I'm tasting it as it simmers.  Yum!


----------



## tiloah

Had some barium milkshakes for breakfast. Mmm! Got some Burger King on the way to work just to get that godawful taste out of my mouth, it was gagging me.


----------



## Grumbletum

Barium - uuuuukkk yuuuuukkkk!
Couldn't be bothered cooking, so munched on chopped up cheese, melon, cherry tomatoes and stuffed olives. Was actually quite yummy.


----------



## Guest555

Jacket potato and beans.


----------



## dreamintwilight

About to eat skillet peach and blueberry cobbler!!


----------



## 25times

baked salmon filet with dill and lemon, steamed asparagus with garlic and lemon and garlic and cheddar mashed potatoes. Sooooo goood.


----------



## Thunderous Finale

For tea I ate: mashed potato, well boiled mixed veg (broccoli, cauliflower, carrots), and a nice piece of breaded cod. I never have fish in batter as the grease causes me problems.

Been shopping tonight and bought plenty of chicken...yummy supper ahoy!

Tomorrow for my main meal I will have chicken cooked in a chinese curry sauce, with radishes, celery, spring onions and plain rice. 

I'm feeling hungry already for that combination...I won't be able to tell if it really suits as I'm on max dose of Pred at the mo....which makes anything seem fine!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest555

Cornish pasty


----------



## Guest555

Gravy


----------



## Joleen23

Had mashed potatoes and gravy for dinner , and salt and vinagar crisps just now


----------



## dreamintwilight

Just had a huge slice of leftover pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Meg

I am eating a bowl of cream of wheat with a little agave syrup and some fat free half & half and a green tea (because the cereal is a comfort food from childhood, my husband bought the fat free h&h and I just came from a forum that dissed coffee for chron's sufferers). Something is giving me a pain in my stomach either that or eating anything gives me that pain. Now I realize that I always had these symptoms but ignored them. I had a lot of morning sickness but was never pregnant. My constipation in my twenties was so painful it would send me to the floor with the pain. Now my doc says not to worry about foods but perhaps avoid raw vegetables. I have no diarrhea to speak of so he calls my case mild (2 feet if intestine affected and mostly the cecum) I'm thinking of cutting out meat.


----------



## Snookums

Its sunday, so roast lamb, veges and gravy.  That was a while ago now and all this talk about food is making me hungry.  Im out of here, time to raid the cupboards!!


----------



## vonfunk

clear fluids.


----------



## Guest555

Rich Tea biscuits


----------



## chefcutiepie

baby back ribs, baked potato and some soft cooked carrots! yummy!


----------



## hawkeye

just polished off a grapefruit


----------



## chefcutiepie

toasted turkey, avocado , and swiss sandwich!!!


----------



## towlsmoke420

sh!t   lol


----------



## Lisa

had grilled shrimp over fresh (home-grown) salad greens and tomato.......right now finishing off a glass of mostly tonic water with a splash of wine.....oh, had some ice cream with kahlua.....after a dose of pred...ugh.....and wishing the danged hydrocodone worked better for my ear pain!.......at least it should counteract some of the pred side effect...although I do feel a bit wired lol....but tired at the same time!


----------



## Lydia

Chicken, broccoli, and lemon quinoa.


----------



## Jennifer

Had BBQ pizza with linguica and some V8 Splash juice.


----------



## Miss Spencer

Red wine and chocolate 

Not a good idea


----------



## Jessi

Crazy. A lot of you may wonder how I can handle this one, but I just ate a couple bites of a Cadbury Dairy Milk candy bar of the fruit & nut variety! Mmmmmm! I LOVE chocolate!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm not eating anything right now, but I ate a whole bowl of popcorn this weekend, hulls and all, and NO terrible consequences whatsoever. Woo! I won't be eating popcorn on a daily basis anytime soon, but it's nice to know I can have it every once in a while!


----------



## 25times

I had a small bag of popcorn this weekend too, at the movies. I should have read about it first though. Apparently, it's really not good for people with strictures. I can attest to that. About 4 hours after the popcorn (and I chewed it really, really well) I started getting the lower right side pain. Then it migrated to below my belly button, which is where my strictures are. The pain stayed there, and in my lower back, for like 3 days. I think i'm still feeling it a bit. I haven't been having the most spectacular bowel movements lately, either. So that could be why I'm still having pain. I hope it doesn't send me into an obstruction or something else that I don't need. Ugh. I really like popcorn, too.


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

natto on a rice cake...hoping the vitamin k in the natto will slow down the bleeding.


----------



## Guest555

Tooterfish popkin.


----------



## Jessi

dlzoidberg said:


> Tooterfish popkin.


What exactly is this tooterfish popkin? Do tell...


----------



## Grey Kitty

Skittles <3


----------



## Guest555

Jessi said:


> What exactly is this tooterfish popkin? Do tell...


Tuna sandwich.


----------



## Jessica

Yogurt Cheerios & Gatorade


----------



## Natalie38

I just ate a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast (plain)
1 cup of coffee
a glass of water and a pear!!!


----------



## Odddlycrunchy

We're eating the SCD diet. Digestion much improved, gone from a dozen bathroom trips per day to TWO.


----------



## Lydia

I had 2 eggs, one slice of GF toast, cottage cheese, and some cocktail tomotoes. The tomatoes were beautifully sweet. 

As always I started my morning with rice chex, bananas and strawberries with almond milk.


----------



## Terri

I can live without eating much nuts or even popcorn..as I hate how it gets stuck in my teeth..but I could NEVER live without eating Pizza, Japanese food, etc...most of what I eat is crohn's friendly


----------



## Mountaingem

Popcorn (ducks)-I know I know...Hubby made some and I couldn't resist the smell!


----------



## lseibert

GF waffle, egg beaters and jam.

:Karl:


----------



## David

I JUST finished a grass fed beef hamburger with organic tomato sauce.  Mmmmm!  Grass fed as the n-3 to n-6 ratio is better than grain fed beef


----------



## bunnyceleste

just made paleo blueberry muffins (mostly egg & coconut flour, some agave, vanilla, cinnamon, blueberries) and a herbal tea blend for relaxing, going to work on some art projects with this bedtime snack!


----------



## Ozboz

Ate some nice pad king thai was really nice and all ingredients super fresh had some salted dried fish and some challa washed down with cola now my guts are a bit noisy


----------



## Barnacle

I'm sucking on some lifesavers.  That's about all I can handle right now.


----------



## Jam300

Steak


----------



## acc929

I've been flaring the past few days (finally starting to feel better yay!) so I'm taking it easy with food, mostly liquids. Currently eating (drinking?) banana, kale, strawberry, prune nectar and blueberry smoothie! It's delicious and nutritious  I'm always happy when I feel I'm finding ways to get good stuff even during a flare. My mom was the smoothie queen when I was little and sick, glad I learned from her .


----------



## The Real MC

Since my re-section, the foods I eat have an effect on the frequency of bathroom trips  oo:

The last few weeks they have been greatly reduced since I started eating Grape Nuts cereal for breakfast.  My BM are much closer to normal and I'm holding down food a lot better.  That's a relief because I know my system is doing a better job at absorbing nutrients from food.

I pay attention to foods that cause discomfort and try to avoid them.  The foods that seem to bother a lot of people - lettuce/veggies, fruits, coffee, dairy foods, nuts, potatos - do not bother me.  I did notice that certain brands of condiments - like basalmic vinegar which I love on salad - will cause discomfort.  I eventually found that the cause was imitation basalmic vinegar which is made from wine vinegar - I tried the real stuff and it doesn't bother me anymore.  You have to read the ingredient labels.  It takes some experimentation to find foods that your system can agree with.

The foods I have cut out entirely are spicy foods, fried food, and processed food.  Tabasco is the limit in spicy and in moderation - no picante, no habernero, etc.  

I have been gradually switching away from fried foods even before I had Crohns, and it's even worse with Crohns.  Fatty foods is a mixed bag - fresh hamburgers are OK, but bacon is out.

Processed foods are just junk whether or not you have IBD - no hydrogenated anything, and no corn syrup products.  Buy at farmer's markets whenever possible if you want to stay away from GMO foods.  Frozen dinners are in moderation (they don't taste anywhere as good as fresh).  If you want to minimize your intake of processed foods, then minimize the meals at restaurants especially national chains.  I studied the ingredient list of a vat of "butter flavoring" in a restaurant and the top ingredient is transfat!  Those pizzas you see in convenience stores - they are just frozen pizzas, not fresh at all.

I had to throw out a pie from a bakery because it caused a reaction - the wrong sugar (not just too much) can flare up a reaction.

There's a lot of imitation stuff out there that is just plain bad for your system, and most of it is found in the US.  When I travel abroad - IE Germany - I have little problem with their food.  Most of Europe refuses to import a lot of food from the US, especially GMO foods.


----------



## bunnyceleste

I am still enjoying my post-surgery honeymoon of health and eating plenty of high fibre foods no prob. glorious.

tonight dinner was awesome
homemade bison meatloaf
steamed cauli&broccoli with lots of butter
big salad of romaine, tomato, avacado, radish, olive oil&lemon

dessert- rice pudding made with black rich, coconut milk and raisins. yumyumyum


----------



## indianhart

I just ate some cheese and a granny smith apple.  Drinking a coffee now...was up last night with a sour stomach....hard to know if its a bug or Crohns.....


----------



## nini_mini

A small bowl of home made chicken soup and apple juice


----------



## FrozenGirl

Just finished up a taco with very light spices. Washed it down with some homemade iced tea, my go to drink when milk is out of the picture and water is getting boring


----------



## nini_mini

@frozen girl. I second the iced tea thing I love it


----------



## FrozenGirl

Its yummy and I can make it so many flavours with my ridiculous stash of tea.


----------



## nini_mini

Its good to have a stash of tea, I have a stash of tea for when I'm not feeling well, just put some hot water over it and add a little honey and ohh so yummy.. Haha that rhymed! :ylol:


----------



## scottsma

Banana for brekkie,chicken sandwiche for lunch.Just about to juice carrots,beetroot,apple and ginger.Undecided whether to have banana,bio yog and honey with sprinkles from the health store or make a rice pudding with raisins in the slow cooker.


----------



## nini_mini

Eating a quick snack (dannon light & fit strawberry yogurt) before I do a dance workout. Then either home made chicken soup or tuna salad


----------



## Laughngirl

So, just curious, does eating sweets (not overly indulgent portions) affect anyone here?  I was just diagnosed a couple of weeks ago (age over 50), although I've had problems since 1995 and was probably misdiagnosed for years.  I am still feeling my way along with foods, etc. and am on Cholestyramine for now.  Not doing so well.  Lots of nausea, pain, and constipation (I drink LOTS of water daily).  Anyway, sorry to ramble on, it really seems to affect my tummy when I eat sweets. Can anyone tell me if they have had this issue?  Thanks!


----------



## Ali29

I can't really eat sweets or cakes.  One or two bites and I'm done - in the restroom.  I also drink 60-70 ounces of water daily.  I tried the Cholestyramine - lots of bloating/pain plus I still had the nausea & pain.  Still struggling with nausea/pain about 4-5 days a week - saving grace is I do have meds for these but wish I didn't have to take them, but until we can find out all that is wrong it is the only way I can keep some weight on - even though I keep loosing weight.

Good luck to you!!:ghug:


----------



## Laughngirl

Thanks Ali29.  Very helpful.


----------



## lisadc1

I am not sure WHAT I can eat right now...problems with my diabetes, trying to eat right for that messes with the crohns. If I eat foods that don't destroy my stomach, then my blood sugar goes haywire. Great for weight loss, horrible for everything else. Chicken and turkey seems to be the foods of choice...woohoo...


----------



## hawkeye

Just finished a bowl of fresh, local strawberries


----------



## CrohnsGamer

Waffles and syrup! with a Capri-Sun!


----------



## Khaley

BBQ chicken, rice pilaf and braised carrots for dinner.  I'm struggling a little since my GI doc put me on the low FODMAP diet - combined with the low fiber/residue diet I already eat for a stricture.  Eating used to be so easy and now I have to think about everything that goes in.  And still pain!  But dinner was delicious!


----------



## Orchid

A big warm yummy greasy piece of bacon, pepper, and tomato pizza on tomato sauce.


----------



## Orchid

I just cooked what I think are the best scrambled eggs of my life. Scrambled dry and a little gritty in my cast iron skillet, just how I like it. Spiced with garlic, sea salt, and ground black peppercorns. Mixed with pickled carrots and habaneros pickled in my secret pickling mix (teasers, it also has garlic/cinnamon added and the habaneros and carrots are pickled together in it and is insanely dill) along with actual dill pickles from pickling mixture. And finally topped with yellow mustard and Blair's Megadeath hot sauce. It was sour and spicy enough to get five stars from both of us and chase Lithium out of the bedroom with the capsaicin fumes. It was just crunchy and grindy enough to be pleasant and the sheer assault of sour and peppercorns masked the heat until it sucker punched you about a minute later.


----------



## Nancye50

Dang, that all sounds good except the sucker punch part!

I'm proud to say I've had a lot of bone broth this week and am feeling better than I have in a month!  Except I had ice cream for dinner.


----------



## Orchid

If you've got the gumption I wholly recommend pickling your own pickles and other veggies and fruits. They can have boatloads more character because you can add your own spices. It's also a fun little hobby.


----------



## Nancye50

I'm still newly diagnosed so I'm low residue...but pickles could be fun later!


----------



## IrritableBob

Home made Chicken and Veggie soup and some lacto-fermented bananas (my favorite). 

Eat what you love and love what you eat, because tomorrow it may try to kill you.


----------



## mellyag

Steamed broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower, and acorn squash and a  small chicken breast grill.  Healthy ... ask me later about the gas   lol.


----------



## KatieRose00

Im eating eggs and some turkey bacon. I choose turkey bacon as it seems not quite so fatty. Drinking some cold meadow tea.


----------



## ronroush7

I had an apple sauce this morning.


----------



## scottsma

Just had a two egg chicken and mushroom omelette (UK spelling) a satsuma and a cup of green tea (matcha)


----------

